# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Дорогой новичок! Только тебя нам и не хватало!!! (часть 4)

## Курица

:Blush2: Уважаемый _новичок_! 
Желаю здравствовать и  Вам в нашем Доме.

Давненько Вас так не называли, наверное? Со школьных времен, возможно... 
Но до сих пор - не правда ли!? - у Вас в памяти те чувства, которые испытывают люди, впервые куда-то "вливающиеся": это робость, желание понравиться,даже некий страх не то сказать, не так ответить, чем, возможно, вызовешь недовольство и/или недопонимание со стороны старожилов.

 Вот и сейчас, читая эти строки, Вы, возможно, киваете...
 Но...

 Не стоит робеть! 

Войдя первый раз на страницы Форума, Вы можете задержаться на какое-то время у нас в Ин-кубаторе, Вас готова взять под крылышко я, Татьяна-Курица (в форумском обиходе- *Курочка*).

Итак, уважаемые ВПЕРВЫЕ зашедшие...


 Вот, так вышло, что теперь у нас на Форуме есть кухня, есть мастерские, а как же без "прихожей"
 Вот она - ПРИХОЖАЯ, а, может быть, и гостиная...Короче, раз мы на Ин-ку, то пусть это будет ИНКУбатор...

 Здесь вас встретят-приветят,
 расспросят-ответят, 
 на путь истинный наставят,
 общаться научат, и, возможно, заставят...

 и даже, может быть, пошлют...
 то есть - куда вам нужно, направят...

Смело задавайте вопросы, даже самые, на Ваш взгляд, наивные. 

Поверьте:только вас нам и не хватало!!! :Aga:  :Oj:  :br:

----------

Керовина (20.08.2017), ЛарисаСергеевна (20.10.2016), НАТАЛИ - Я (11.01.2018), Наталья Праздничная (11.08.2019), Олига (09.07.2018), приветвсем (10.04.2017), Роза31 (30.11.2016)

----------


## KAlinchik

мы рады всем!) поверьте- это самый классный и гостеприимный форум!

----------


## Та Ти

Это истинная правда!!! Я всего 6 дней на форуме, но так приветливо девчонки встречают, что уже на 4 день разобралась и освоилась), под их тёплыми крылышками))). Задавайте вопросы, ответы приходят незамедлительно)!
PS: Курочка)), я научилась!!!) :Tender: 
[img]http://*********su/5846454m.jpg[/img]

----------

Рашидик (24.08.2021)

----------


## Курица

> PS: Курочка)), я научилась!!!)


голосом мамы из мультика про варежку))):"Умница, дочка!" :Ok:

----------


## Курица

Дорогие новички!

 Я очень хочу, чтобы вы задержались  у нас надолго! Поэтому позволю себе дать  несколько советов.

Пока вы ищете сайт, который удовлетворит ваши ожидания по многим параметрам, вам кажется, что самое главное - найти его. И вот вы у нас! И вам показалось, что *in-ku* - именно ТО, что вы так давно искали!!! Однако этого мало. Важно еще и суметь удержаться на форуме. 

Недаром придуман испытательный срок  *(месяц и 30 сообщений)*- время, когда обе стороны пристально присматриваются друг к другу - сработаемся или нет? Будет ли нам комфортно  жить «на общей кухне»? Поэтому в первые дни нахождения в темках  особенно важно соблюдать, скажем так,* «кодекс поведения новичка».* 

Возможно, вам  придется поступиться некоторыми привычками и желаниями, но результат (обретение  такого Интернетного Дома, где  живут люди «одной крови» с тобой,  которые тебя понимают, помогают, говорят с тобой на одном языке, а впоследствии  - обретение  друзей не только виртуальных, но и реальных, и это я говорю с полной уверенностью -только что приехала с очередной Тамадеи!!!) - того стоит. :Aga: 

Позвольте дать Вам, уважаемые новички, несколько советов  от имени «черепахи Тортиллы» форума. Вы можете как прислушаться к ним, так и полностью их проигнорировать. Решать вам. Просто я «подстилаю вам соломки», исходя из пословицы «Знал бы, где упасть…» Поверьте, я *за семь с половиной лет на Форуме* я уже это знаю! :Meeting:  :Victory: 

Итак, «*Соломка от Курочки, или  Пять советов  новичку форума*»:

1.    Не показывайте сразу свой бескомпромиссный характер. Мало людей, которые на новом месте сразу чувствуют себя как рыба в воде, и недовольство чем-то поначалу естественно. Вам может не нравится многое, но ваша задача - не показать вида. Если с чем-то все же не сможете ужиться, уйти - всегда ваше право. Но до тех пор, пока не приняли окончательного решения – ЖИТЬ на Форуме и общаться, как большинство, каждый день или чуть реже -  побудьте лучше какое-то время «геологом», приглядитесь, узнайте, «ху ис ху».

2.    Не идите в разрез мнений большинства «старичков». Даже если вы хотите продемонстрировать свой богатый внутренний мир и неуемный творческий потенциал, вступать в дискуссии с ними, доказывая, что на Форуме что-то не так, в первое время не стоит. Постарайтесь лучше показать свои таланты.

3.    Для начала присмотритесь, не перейдете ли кому дорогу тоном поста или его содержанием, вызывающей авой или ником . Помните, что поучительные комментарии от новенького практически всегда воспринимаются "в штыки", зато, когда станете "своим", наша с вами компания будет гордиться таким «штучным», богатым на идеи форумчанином.

4.    Попридержите свои привычки. Какими бы неукоснительными ни были ваши личные традиции, старайтесь не демонстрировать их. Это вы привыкли к ним, а некоторым форумчанам они могут показаться неуместным  чудачеством.

5.    В первое время новых форумчан особенно пристально рассматривают – как человек себя назвал,  выставил ли своё фото или прячется за  аватаркой-картинкой, что у него в автоподписи, из какого он сословия (из культуры или из школы, или..) , из какой он местности, написал ли человек что-то  в своем профиле или возжелал ВСЁ о себе скрыть …Пишите о себе хоть чуть-чуть - так вы не дадите повода в первое время настороженно к вам отнестись.

 :Grin: Ваша Курочка
[IMG]http://*********su/5886307.gif[/IMG]

----------

Alla32 (11.12.2018), Damochka_A (24.07.2017), Elena Moderatorin (31.01.2018), ksuny+++ (09.08.2017), kukavna (25.06.2016), sherbatovao (09.09.2016), Зосик (19.04.2016), Иннуша (17.10.2017), Ира Карлаш (12.02.2018), Керовина (20.08.2017), Курмыш (19.11.2016), Лада С (25.12.2018), Наталья Праздничная (11.08.2019), Оксана Солнце (09.01.2017), Оксана я (18.03.2016), Радуга125 (30.08.2016), Смурфета (20.04.2017), Таша71 (29.04.2017)

----------


## Та Ти

С таким радушный приемом, какой характер!)) Спасибо всем за настоящий Дом, под хорошей Крышей))) :Tender:

----------


## Натальюшка

Здравствуйте всем добрым людям! А особенное "здравствуйте" - Татьяне -Курочке за всегда радушный прием новичков! Спасибо за нужную "Соломку" !!
Я очень давно здесь, на форуме, но долго не осмеливалась написать...Я - любитель, провожу мероприятия чаще для своих ... а потом начинает работать сарафанное радио... Спасибо, что есть такой волшебный форум!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте всем добрым людям!


привет.



> А особенное "здравствуйте" - Татьяне -Курочке за всегда радушный прием новичков!


спасибо на добром слове,Наташа!



> Я* очень давно здесь, на форуме*, но долго не осмеливалась написать...


ты уже ВСЕХ нас знаешь и о каждом из старожилов, мне кажется, составила своё мнение)))Да?И-наверное-должна была понять, что ничего СТРАШНОГО ни от кого из нас ожидать не надо))))))))))))))))))))



> .Я - любитель, провожу мероприятия чаще для своих ... а потом начинает работать сарафанное радио..!


а, понятно...раз ты не занимаешься ЧАСТО ведением праздников, ты, наверное, полагаешь, что и сказать тебе здесь, на страницах форума, нечего...ну и неправильное мнение,НАташ...
В Ин-Ку баторе, в Беседке есть столько тем, которые интересны многоим, даже непрофессиональным, ведущим?
к примеру эти, сейчас, кстати, давно не востребованние(а зря))0
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137108 *Тамадой надо родиться, а потом всю жизнь учиться ...* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128438 *Какое образование более подходит тамаде?* 

Может быть, возникнет желание рассказать о своем празднике, тогда это сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 * "Проверим алгеброй гармонию",или КАК это было...*




> Спасибо, что есть такой волшебный форум!


Спасибо ВАМ, тем, кто приходит, а потом ЖИВЕТ на этом форуме.
Удачи, Наташ!
И-обязательно ПИШИ!!!
9 сообщений-это так мало...после 30 сообщений откроется вход во многие темки, которые сейчас у тебя на гл. стр. с грифом "Личный"...А так быть не должно-ты очень давно на Форуме.

----------

LUDMILAKOSA (26.07.2017)

----------


## Натальюшка

Танюша, спасибо Вам!
Да,многих уже знаю в лицо,как говорят)) Все мы разные! И от того еще интереснее общаться друг с другом!
Вот точно Вы подметили))) Кажется, что по проведению и сказать-дополнить нечего...
Но...буду исправляться и общаться!  :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Но...буду исправляться и общаться!


 :Ok: давай! И мы еще подружимся-уверена. :Aga:

----------


## Ката

Всем привет и спасибо за такую школу :)

Зовут меня Катя (но такое имя уже есть:)), я не аниматор, я просто фанат домашних детских и взрослых праздников, таких, чтобы было не скучно всем.
Не люблю повторяться, не люблю готовые сценарии, люблю придумывать что-то свое или как-то перерабатывать чужое настолько, чтобы стало почти своим :)
А вот вдохновляться такими мастерами, как вы - люблю. 

Сейчас в планах что-то типа "Больших гонок" на три семьи + 4-хлетие младшего сына, скорее всего будет с Дашей-Дорой. 

Я еще не очень ориентируюсь в форуме, что куда можно, но если что, вы ж подскажете.

----------


## Курица

*Ката*, приветствую тебя в нашем доме.




> Зовут меня Катя


оч.приятно-Татьяна)))



> я не аниматор, я просто фанат домашних детских и взрослых праздников, таких, чтобы было не скучно всем.


Все когда-то начинали в большинстве своем именно с домашних праздников :Aga: 



> Не люблю повторяться, не люблю готовые сценарии, люблю придумывать что-то свое или как-то перерабатывать чужое настолько, чтобы стало почти своим :)
> А вот вдохновляться такими мастерами, как вы - люблю.


значит, ты человек творческий, и хороший компилятор! Это очень ценное для ведущего качество! Не всем дано!



> Сейчас в планах что-то типа "Больших гонок" на три семьи + *4-хлетие младшего сына*, скорее всего будет с Дашей-Дорой.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137478   вот тут, Кать, есть несколько сообщений по  темке *День Рождения с Дашей- путешественницей и Башмачком)*, глянь)
Там даже есть картинки для печатного материала...

----------


## Смоляниова2

Танюша, может не в тему? Как загрузить фотографию, подскажи пожалуйста

----------


## Курица

*Смоляниова2*, Наташаааааааааааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!
И ты, Брут? :Taunt: 
Для всяческих вопросов такого плана в Ин-Ку баторе есть темка А КАК??? Там по стопиццот раз вопросы новичков(а они, как вы понимаете, ооочень типичны)))-и ответы старичков)))
Ну что с тобой поделаешь)))Читайтут.

Только что в темке *Доска объявлений* объясняла...




> Делай со мной:
> иди на савепикhttp://*********ru/
> жми на обзор-выбирай фото с компа
> выбрала-жми на Открыть.
> Жди несколько секунд.
> Фото выскочило-смотри правый столбик-
> копируй 3-ю ссылку
> Вставляй сюда и ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ЖМИ НА ПРОБЕЛ, чтоб ссылка стала активной
> Отправляй.
> ...

----------

mswetlana23 (08.06.2016)

----------


## Ката

> вот тут, Кать, есть несколько сообщений по  темке *День Рождения с Дашей- путешественницей и Башмачком)*, глянь)
> Там даже есть картинки для печатного материала...


Спасибо :) Именно сюда меня привел поисковик, и именно отсюда началось мое знакомство с форумом :)

----------


## Курица

> Именно сюда меня привел поисковик, и именно отсюда началось мое знакомство с форумом :)


дай "пять", Кать)))
Респект тебе и уважуха за то, что умеешь пользоваться поиском на Форумах такого вида, как наш. Значит, ты еще и уверенный пользователь, что очень радует. Удачи!

----------


## Смоляниова2

> Ну что с тобой поделаешь)))Читайтут.


Танюш, еще раз убедилась, какая ты умница! Надо же столько терпения иметь!!! Женщины (имею в виду себя) ждать не умеют когда сильно хочется что то сделать. А ты все спокойно объяснила. Даже и не страшно теперь что нибудь новое спросить. Огромное человеческое спасибо!

----------


## тихоняИ

Здравствуйте, друзья, и здравствуй, Танюша-курочка! Попытка №2 присоединиться к вашему творческому коллективу! А первая моя попытка была около двух лет назад, или чуть меньше. Я даже попыталась сходу поучиться у Татьяны на вебинаре, но одолела чуть больше половины, и, так получилось, ушла в глухое подполье. Но сейчас все снова в порядке, Причине моего исчезновения уже почти полтора года, она бегает, пытается говорить, и очень меня радует и не дает скучать))) 
Я любитель семейных праздников, раньше проводила их для своих детей и детей подруг, сейчас эти детки повзрослели, и я переключилась на взрослых. Пришло время юбилеев. Так что учусь у вас!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, друзья, и здравствуй, Танюша-курочка! Попытка №2 присоединиться к вашему творческому коллективу!


*тихоняИ*, ИИИИИИИИИИИра, здравствуй!!!!!!!



> А первая моя попытка была около двух лет назад, или чуть меньше. Я даже попыталась сходу поучиться у Татьяны на вебинаре, но одолела чуть больше половины, и, так получилось, ушла в глухое подполье.


Помню-помню!!!!!!!!!!Я тебя искала-разыскивала-на почте все пороги пооббивала))))
А потом ты мне объяснила, что пропала не просто так))) И вот-результат!!!!!!!!!!



> Причине моего исчезновения уже почти полтора года, *она бегает, пытается говорить, и очень меня радует и не дает скучать)*))


 :Yahoo: так это же счастье!!! Помните???"Самые дорогие подарки кладут в конверты и выносят из роддома!"



> Я любитель семейных праздников, раньше проводила их для своих детей и детей подруг, сейчас эти детки повзрослели, и я переключилась на взрослых. Пришло время юбилеев. Так что учусь у вас!


ОЧЕНЬ рада, правда,Ира, что ты вновь с нами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Пиши-спрашивай,Тихоня, не тихарись))) :Derisive:

----------


## тихоняИ

Танечка, спасибо за теплый прием! Я уже пошла поискать-покопаться, и да, конечно, есть что спросить, вот немного освоюсь, обживусь, и попрошу волшебного пенделя))

----------


## MAVA

Добрый вечер,Волшебники!!! Спасибо,Танюша ,за теплый прием и добрые слова в адрес новичков...Я  еще только начинающая Тамада ,но с вашей помощью надеюсь стать профессионалом ....Я занимаюсь в вокальном коллективе(мы поем народные и эстрадные песни) и нас часто приглашают выступать на различные вечеринки ,юбилеи...вот так и пришла в голову идея стать Тамадой.Очень люблю нестандартные подходы в проведении праздников,хочу чтоб гостям всегда было весело и интересно.....

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечер,Волшебники!!!


*MAVA*, и вам здравствовать!!!Умничка, сразу выставила свою фотографию на аватарку, можно писать и смотреть "в глаза" человеку. Но, сходив в профиль, не нашла имени, как к тебе обращаться. :Meeting: 
Поэтому пока будешь *MAVA* :Grin: 




> Я еще только начинающая Тамада ,но с вашей помощью надеюсь стать профессионалом ....


для этого советую начать изучение форума пока с темок Ин-КУ батора, их много, они - по этому адресу находятся: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 



> Я занимаюсь в вокальном коллективе(мы поем народные и эстрадные песни) и нас часто приглашают выступать на различные вечеринки ,юбилеи...вот так и пришла в голову идея стать Тамадой.


то, что ты поёшь, это замечательно, это ещё один бонус в работе ведущего... :Ok: А если ты еще и 



> люблю нестандартные подходы в проведении праздников


то вообще-есть все шансы из начинающего ведущего потихоньку выйти на профессиональный уровень.
Главное-не исчезай, не уходи "в геологи" (так называют тех, кто, зарегившись, начинает просто копать форум и  брать себе то, что лежит на поверхности, в досягаемой близости, не общаясь с народом, который как раз мог бы дать еще и совет, КАК ЧТО проводить, ЧТО идет, а что не очень, и т.п.
Тем более что для геологов вход в темки под грифом ЛИЧНЫЙ - не осуществляется!
За месяц(за 30 дней регистрации) нужно написать 30 сообщений, чтобы многие разделы "открылись"...
И тогда, если по аналогии с комп.играми, человек попадает уже совсем на ДРУГОЙ УРОВЕНЬ!

Так что-вперёд!
И-если что, спрашивай)))

----------


## una

здравствуйте, гостеприимные хозяева дома, в котором рождаются праздники. вот и еще один новичок стучится к вам дверь с надеждой научится и приобрести опыт в работе,которая не только нравится, но и , чего греха таить, дает возможность поддерживать материально. У меня большой стаж в культуре, но проводить свадьбы и юбилеи стала недавно. Данные для этого есть: и говорю правильно, грамотно, и вокальные данные имеются, ориентируюсь не плохо во время самого мероприятия, но страх всегда мешал это сделать раньше. А жизнь внесла свои коррективы и заставила "идти и робыть". Пока еще не во всем разобралась на форуме - что и куда, но буду стараться это сделать побыстрее и с фото тоже. Ну вот, пока вот так...

----------


## Курица

> здравствуйте, гостеприимные хозяева дома, в котором рождаются праздники.


Приветствую тебя, Светлана, тут, в Ин-Ку баторе. Считай, что я взяла тебя к себе под крылышко!!



> вот и еще один новичок стучится к вам дверь с надеждой научится и приобрести опыт в работе,которая не только нравится, но и , чего греха таить, дает возможность поддерживать материально.


ОЧЕНЬ хорошо тебя понимаю :Meeting: 



> Пока еще не во всем разобралась на форуме - что и куда, но буду стараться это сделать побыстрее


  :Ok:  готова помочь во всём, пиши, не стесняйся.

----------


## nata06

Спасибо, все очень понятно! Я новенькая, только учусь пользоваться сайтом!

----------


## nfnbfyf

Танюша!!! Спасибо за радушный приём!!! У вас так весело!!!! Я уже успела приобрести для себя полезную игру! Опробовала на юбилее.Надеюсь, в скором времени начну и сама делиться своим опытом!

----------


## Курица

> Танюша!!! Спасибо за радушный приём!!!


*nfnbfyf*, пожжжжжалуйста)))



> У вас так весело!!!!


да? :Ok:  :Yahoo: 



> Я уже успела приобрести для себя полезную игру! Опробовала на юбилее.


что это за фишка-если не секрет?



> Надеюсь, в скором времени начну и сама делиться своим опытом!


это пока не важно-как Бог даст, главное-не исчезай)))с форума.

----------


## nfnbfyf

Конечно, не секрет! "Хулиганские страсти"!

----------


## Курица

> "Хулиганские страсти"!


Работы Лены-Уралочки замечательно поднимают настроение гостей на праздниках.ИМХО_удачный выбор! :Ok:

----------


## nfnbfyf

А я уже и не хочу исчезать!!!!У меня очень мало свободного времени, но я буду стараться находить время для общения с вами!!! :Ok:

----------


## nfnbfyf

Танюша!!! Сама много лет с компьютером на "ты", но не могу понять, как можно отвечать на отдельную фразу...Как вы это делаете?

----------


## Курица

> А я уже и не хочу исчезать!!!!У меня очень мало свободного времени, но я буду стараться находить время для общения с вами!!!


*nfnbfyf*, знаешь, поначалу ВСЕ так говорят...а потом не так-то много народу остаётся ЖИТЬ на форуме-некоторые становятся "захожанами"(это как в церкви-есть ПРИхожане, есть ЗАхожане...ты понимаешь, о чем я)... :Meeting: некоторые пробегутся по форуму, по верхушечкам, нахватают/накопируют кое-чего, что есть в открытом доступе, рассердятся оттого, что СРАЗУ во все темки входа нет(ценз-1 мес. и 30 результативных сообщений)_раздражает)))Люди думают-это сайт. С сайта -копируй и беги дальше...А ведь это-ФОРУМ. Форум единомышлеников, и они предполагает каждодневное общение.
Именно в процессе такого общения и складываются мини-группы по интересам, которые потом встречаются в реале.
Ты читала о встречах-традиционных встречах наших форумчан? Это когда виртуальная дружба перерастает в реальную?
вот темка: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=200 
Здесь обсуждается подготовка и организация семинаров и курсов повышения, встреч и фестивалей для тамады, организаторов праздника, ведущих. Выкладываются видео и фотографии, делятся впечатлениями и эмоциями. Разделы расположены по времени проведения мероприятия.

----------


## MAVA

Спасибо ,Танечка! Меня зовут Валентина....не совсем еще понятно, что и где писать и смотреть....но буду разбираться......

----------


## nfnbfyf

Спасибо большое!!!!Сейчас зайду в эту темку!

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Валентина.


*MAVA*, вот и молодец, что представилась,Валя. Так зовут мою мамочку-так что я сразу запомню)))Выглядишь в русском стиле-восхитительно(на аве).



> не совсем еще понятно, что и где писать и смотреть....но буду разбираться......


Валь.........медведей танцевать учат...а уж юная дева в форуме -разберется без проблем)))даже не сомневаюсь.

----------


## Елена Мамаджанова

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена. Очень рада знакомству,  люблю творческих людей ( сама отношусь к той же категории). Я - ведущая праздников, занимаюсь этим уже 15 лет. По профессии я режиссер театрализованных форм досуга и массовых праздников. Хотелось бы делится своим опытом, и набираться ума - разума у Вас!!! Постараюсь быстро освоиться, спасибо за гостеприимство.

----------


## Курица

*Елена Мамаджанова*, добро пожаловать!



> Я - ведущая праздников, занимаюсь этим уже 15 лет. По профессии я режиссер театрализованных форм досуга и массовых праздников


 :Meeting: класс!!!



> Хотелось бы делится своим опытом, и набираться ума - разума у Вас!!!


 :Aga:

----------


## nilena

Здравствуйте всем!!!!!!! Хочу немного добавить от себя! Я на форуме довольно давно! Но до сих пор считаю себя новичком! И очень рекомендую всем, кто к нам приходит обратить внимание на онлайн Академию. Наша Танечка Курочка, например, не просто профессионал!! Она МАМА! МАМА с большой буквы. За какое-то короткое время мама Таня становится для вас защитником, соратником, плечом и опорой!!!! Лично я обучалась у нее в Школе Юбилея и приобрела, в первую очередь, друга и опыт. Очень рекомендую всем попробовать. А еще желаю роста и творческих взлетов!

----------


## Курица

*nilena*, ой,Лена! 
Потеряшечка нашлась))) :Yahoo: 
Спасибо за добрые слова!



> желаю роста и творческих взлетов!


спасибо!
Сама-то-не пропадай так надолго, ок? :Blush2:

----------


## Аленька12

Привет, девочки и Таня-мама) Зарегистрировалась я давно и потом долго не заходила, даже не смотрела. Кажется друзья посоветовали. Товарищ я творческий, напичканный разными знаниями с детства. Ну и потом постаралась получить образование, опыт и т.д. и т.п. Дело не в этом.
Недавно почувствовала, что как-то остановилась в развитии,хочется расти куда-то, но направление пока не почувствовала. 
Насколько я поняла, в инкубаторе из себя можно вылупить еще что-нить новенькое :Taunt: 
И побыть цыпленком опять мне очень нравится)

----------


## PAN

> И побыть цыпленком опять мне очень нравится)


Велкам...)))

Таня, прими особенного цыпленка... Хорошая??? Не знаю... Умная ??? Несомненно... Талантливая...??? Спору нет... Посмотрим, какую птицу можно вырастить из этой многослойности...

----------


## Курица

> Привет, девочки и Таня-мама)


*Аленька12*, здравствуй,Юля!



> Зарегистрировалась я давно и потом долго не заходила


такое бывает часто...Мы, люди творческие,ходим-бродим по сети...регимся и пароли забываем...и только туда возвращаемся, где действительно нам комфортно и полезно)))



> Насколько я поняла, в инкубаторе из себя можно вылупить еще что-нить новенькое
> И побыть цыпленком опять мне очень нравится)


Юль, скорее-Ин-КУ батор- это то место, где я (Курица)))) -беру под своё крыло новичков и помогаю на первых порах ориентироваться "на местности" :Meeting: 
И-так как многие темки для не набравших 30 сообщений закрыты-тут, в этом разделе, можно и других посмотреть, и себя показать...То есть-пишешь в любой из тем, и ты что-то узнаешь, и тебя узнают...



> Таня, прими особенного цыпленка... Хорошая??? Не знаю... Умная ??? Несомненно... Талантливая...??? Спору нет... Посмотрим, какую птицу можно вырастить из этой многослойности...


Дык, Паш...это самое...цыплят-то-по Осени считают)...а сентябрь-не за горами)Пожуём-увидим! :Meeting:

----------


## Славина

> Пожуём-увидим!


 :Taunt:  Ну вот, сейчас подумают, что мы тут всех едим!  :Grin:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Пожуём-увидим!


Танюш, Юлечку уже пожевали!!! :Grin:  Первое испытание прошла. Стойкая девушка оказалась, не сломалась! Посмотрим, что дальше будет.)))
Поэтому, Паша и сказал, что это особенный цыплёнок. :Yes4:

----------


## Аленька12

Девочки, спасибо за теплый прием)
*PAN*, ого) Обычная я птичка, просто немного с "перевернутым миром".
Ну если не ошибаюсь, тут много таких ;)

----------


## Курица

> Девочки, спасибо за теплый прием)


 :Meeting: 



> Обычная я птичка, просто немного с "перевернутым миром".
> Ну если не ошибаюсь, тут много таких ;)


 :Aga: подавляющее большинство :Ok:

----------


## Аленька12

> подавляющее большинство


да, я заметила уже)
Жаль только, что есть и такие, которые пакостят исподтишка( Ну, наверное это неизбежно, человек не всегда достаточно духовно богат, чтобы снести молча нежелание отвечать на хамство.
Надеюсь, что общение здесь не похоже на приход новичка в новый класс, где его вначале тычут носом в грязь и только потом очищают, хлопая по плечу "поел грязи, значит свой" :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> Надеюсь, что общение здесь не похоже на приход новичка в новый класс, где его вначале тычут носом в грязь и только потом очищают, хлопая по плечу "поел грязи, значит свой"


Метафора красивая, но примеров тому с форума за 7 лет что-то не припоминаю :Meeting:

----------


## Гала Успех

Приветствую всех ,спасибо за теплое участие. Так приятно, я не сразу поняла что здесь и  как , но надеюсь у вас задержаться надолго , чтобы впитать атмосферу праздника , тепла и уюта. Добрый вечер всем творческим людям!!!

----------


## Курица

*Гала Успех*, ник твой-хорош))))))))Приветствую, присоединяйся!

----------


## Олег86

Всем добрый день! меня зовут Олег, я из Казани! Зарегистрирован на форуме давно, но активно к сожалению не использую, потому что есть основная работа, которая отнимает много времени. Очень хочу начать проведение праздничных мероприятий в качестве ведущего,но никак не получу толчок для этого :No2:

----------


## Курица

> меня зовут Олег, я из Казани!


 :Grin: (голосом певицы, поющей "Привет,Андрей!"))))))))))))))):
-Привет,Олег!



> я из Казани!


была я в вашем красивейшем городе))))))Рада встрече на страницах форума!



> активно к сожалению не использую, потому что есть основная работа, которая отнимает много времени


хм......дык.....у кого из нас нед работы???Основной-то? У немногих...Просто у тебя мотивации нет тут много времени проводить)))
Сам пишешь:



> хочу начать проведение праздничных мероприятий в качестве ведущего,но никак не получу толчок для этого


для того, чтобы получить такой толчок, надо съездить на одлну из встреч в реале!!!!!!
И тогда-точно тебе говорю- ВСЕ появится, и мотивация. И желание. И реальные друзья. И программа. И............все будет так? как мечтается.

Ближайшая встреча - тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139620 
Петропавловский 6-ой ТОЙ.
Это в Казахстане, не так-то и далеко от Казани.
Места ПОКА есть, но-спеши!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Если не воспользуешься советом-считай-несколько лет из жизни выпустишь...и ведущим стать в ближайшее время тебе будет трудно.
Так что беги по ссылке и пиши Инессе(ник Анатольевна) -или Наташе - организаторам встречи!
Удачи!!

----------


## мисс Татьяна

всем всем большой привет!!!!давно уже брожу по просторам этого форума и признаюсь честно уже очень многое эксплуатирую из найденных здесь клёвых штуковин...и хотелось бы сразу сказать всем О-О-ОГРО-О-ОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за все то интересное что я здесь обнаружила!!!!! зарегистрировалась тоже уже давненько, но вот пообщаться всё никак времени не находилось...как-то так...

----------


## Курица

> всем всем большой привет!!!!


*мисс Татьяна*, и ВАМ здравствовать)



> *давно уже брожу по просторам этого форума* и признаюсь честно уже очень многое эксплуатирую из найденных здесь клёвых штуковин...


Танюш, то есть раньше ты просто читала, как незарегистрированный пользователь?



> зарегистрировалась тоже уже давненько


 :Derisive: чуть больше месяца-это недавно))))
У тебя еще так много интересного впереди!

----------


## Горошинка1972

Всем-всем доброго утра!Хорошего дня и приятного вечера! Мира и счастья!Меня зовут Ирина. Очень рада подружиться с вами. Я начинающая ведущая из г.Богородска,Нижегородской области.Спасибо вам за такой потрясающий сайт.Все так интересно и познавательно! Просто дух захватывает сколько умных,талантливых,позитивных людей.Я еще плохо ориентируюсь на форуме,если в чем-то буду не права:подскажите,пожалуйста.Спасибо)))

----------


## Amilissa

И я из Нижегородской области :) Из города Выкса. Всем привет!
Меня зовут Александра. Десять лет работала педагогом-организатором в центрах детского творчества. Теперь работаю совершенно другой сфере, но иногда веду детские праздники. 

Одно из моих увлечений - исторические танцы - веду занятия по этому направлению в историческом клубе, организую балы и танцевальные вечера, тематические пикники и т.п. интересности. Уже написала кое-что в теме про организацию бала. 
Я тут пока немножко блуждаю, еще не сориентировалась где что :), но форум очень интересный!

----------


## Курица

*Горошинка1972*, 
*Amilissa*, 
добро пожаловать, уважаемы творческие и талантливые дамы!!!
Сегодня я с особым удовольствием вас приветствую, потому что))))))))па-паба-пааааам!!!-я сегодня на форуме ровно СЕМЬ ЛЕТ,СЕМЬ МЕСЯЦЕВ И СЕМЬ ДНЕЙ!!!!!!!!!!
об этом мне сказала моя линеечка внизу поста! :Yahoo: 
И-поверьте-не бывает ни одного дня, чтоб я не зашла на форум, не написала , не "послала" кого-то туда, куда ему нужно))) :Grin: 



> Я еще плохо ориентируюсь на форуме,если в чем-то буду не права:подскажите,пожалуйста.


Поэтому,Горошинка, будь уверена-помогу и подскажу-только спрашивай.
И я тебя спрошу, можно? Как тебя зовут?И не могла бы ты нам себя показать? Я про аватарку. У нас принято ставить на аву СВОЁ фото. а не прятаться за кошечкам-картиночками... :Meeting: 



> И я из Нижегородской области :) Из города Выкса. Всем привет!
> Меня зовут Александра.


Очень приятно,Саш! :Aga: 



> Одно из моих увлечений - исторические танцы - веду занятия по этому направлению в историческом клубе, организую балы и танцевальные вечера, тематические пикники и т.п. интересности. Уже написала кое-что в теме про организацию бала.


Я уверена, ты очень нужный для нашего форума человек. П.ч. эта темка совсем у нас не разработана. Очень прошу в ней поделиться своими знаниями. И даже можем тебе свою темку, отдельную, выделить)))если захочешь-уж больно направление специфичное, требующее много знаний, умений и навыков.Подумай)))
Стать за 3 дня и 5 сообщений ЛИДЕРОМ (я о твоей репутации- :Victory: )-это показатель! :Ok: И дорогого стоит!



> Я тут пока немножко блуждаю, еще не сориентировалась где что :), но форум очень интересный!


ну дык...и я первые пять лет по форуму с компасом и нитью Ариадны передвигалась)))

И про аву-подумай. Мы любим видеть глаза собеседника)Хотя картинка у тебя премиленькая на аватарке))))

----------


## Ольгия

> Одно из моих увлечений - исторические танцы - веду занятия по этому направлению в историческом клубе, организую балы и танцевальные вечера, тематические пикники и т.п. интересности. Уже написала кое-что в теме про организацию бала. 
> Я тут пока немножко блуждаю, еще не сориентировалась где что :), но форум очень интересный!


Я тут уже немножко с Александрой пообщалась "на балу", вижу, что очень интересный и полезный нам собеседник, коллега. Какие у тебя интересности и пикнички тематические? перечисляй, а мы тебя быстренько перенаправим. Или, как сказала Таня, если хочешь, сделаем тебе личную темку для своего материала.

----------


## Amilissa

Спасибо за теплый прием :) К ведению личной темы я пока не готова :) Но в других темах постараюсь быть полезной.

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо за теплый прием :)


 :Meeting: 



> К ведению личной темы я пока не готова :)


и -знаешь-такой ответ вызывает уважение,Саш! Сначала нужно осмотреться, да? Ты с эжтих позиций подходишь? И это верно!



> Но в других темах постараюсь быть полезной.


 :Aga: замечательно!

----------


## мисс Татьяна

Танюш, то есть раньше ты просто читала, как незарегистрированный пользователь?

Я на сайт наткнулась случайно:искала что-нибудь особенно интересненькое на юбилей сестрёнки...выскочил материал с этого форума...так я для себе это чудо и обнаружила...но зарегистрироваться всё никак руки не доходили...а теперь вот захотелось не просто "тырить",но и подружиться, поучиться у профи...я сама ведением только года 2 как занимаюсь...вернее занимаемся:мы парами работаем, то мама с сестрой, то мы с сестрёнкой (она поёт, поэтому бессменная)...проводим и свадьбы, и корпоративы, и юбилеи, и.т.д. и т.п....у нас комплектом идёт и ведение и музыкальное сопровождение..как то так...что-то я разошлась...ах да я же ещё за детские дни рождения иногда берусь...

----------


## мисс Татьяна

Дорогая Курочка, с прошедшим тебя юбилейчиком!!! :Ok:  самых грандиозных тебе планов и проектов на будущее и их соответственно достижения!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

*мисс Татьяна*, 
Таня, научу тебя цитировать предыдущего оратора) :Grin: 
Это просто:делай как я. :Aga: 
- выдели кусочек, который хочешь процитировать
-как тлько текст "посинеет" ,на гиперссылке выедет слово"цитировать"
-щелкай по нему
-и оно само встанет в твой пост
-после того, как ты его отправишь, он будет смотреться, как цитата.
Вот так:



> Танюш, то есть раньше ты просто читала, как незарегистрированный пользователь?


А то ты просто скопировала мои слова в своем писме(см. пост № 61)
ПРОБУЙ!
Хочу быть уверенной, что этому я тебя уже научила. :Derisive: 



> я сама ведением только года 2 как занимаюсь...вернее занимаемся:мы парами работаем, то мама с сестрой, то мы с сестрёнкой (она поёт, поэтому бессменная)...проводим и свадьбы, и корпоративы, и юбилеи, и.т.д. и т.п....у нас комплектом идёт и ведение и музыкальное сопровождение..как то так...что-то я разошлась...ах да я же ещё за детские дни рождения иногда берусь...


 :Vah: Ну... :Meeting: тогда Ин-Ку для вашего семейного бизнеса-просто находка! :Aga: 



> Дорогая Курочка, с прошедшим тебя юбилейчиком!!! самых грандиозных тебе планов и проектов на будущее и их соответственно достижения!!!


СПАСИБО!
Сегодня в вся в юбилее 60 лет классному мужчине!!! :Taunt: 4-ый раз в одной компании: две свадьбы двоих сыновей у них вела-12 лет и 3 года назад,  4 года назад-юбилей жены, и вот-юбилей мужа...Просто "семейная ведущая" какая-то :Taunt:  :Yahoo:

----------


## мисс Татьяна

> Хочу быть уверенной, что этому я тебя уже научила.


я молодец? :Smile3:  Спасибки за помощь...большое...



> Ну...тогда Ин-Ку для вашего семейного бизнеса-просто находка!


да это просто кладезь идей...все такие умнички...а главное никто не жадничает, а то у нас в городе с этим прямо беда-бедовая...



> Просто "семейная ведущая" какая-то


у нас тоже пару таких семей имеется...с ними кстати намного сложнее:каждый раз что-то кординально новое приходится выдумывать...вообщем хороших тебе гостей тебе,дорогая Курочка...

----------


## Кристина56

Здравствуйте, Меня зовут Кристина захожу на форум не первый раз , ткнусь куда то и ничего не понимаю ......ну вот попытка,  еще раз попробовать подружиться с вашим форумом :Blush2: Я занимаюсь проведение праздников 2 года, скажу честно что пользуюсь МК , покупаю фишечки у ведущих , где то что то под себя переделываю. Самостоятельно ни чего не "ваяю" :Tu: , возможно еще все впереди!!!Вот хочу быть с вами на форуме!!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, Меня зовут Кристина


здравствуй,Кристина, меня зовут Татьяна.



> ахожу на форум не первый раз , ткнусь куда то и ничего не понимаю ......


чтобы что-то понять, зайди в Ин-Ку батор, прочти те темки, которые объясняют, что и как)))
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726 
и вот в этой последних страниц хотя бы 7-10
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=57 
Если вопросы останутся-задавай-ответим)



> Я занимаюсь проведение праздников 2 года, скажу честно что пользуюсь МК , покупаю фишечки у ведущих , где то что то под себя переделываю. Самостоятельно ни чего не "ваяю", возможно еще все впереди!!!Вот хочу быть с вами на форуме!!!


Хочешь-будь!! :Grin:

----------


## Мама Таня

Здравствуйте. Я очень рада что на просторах интернета набрела на этот сайт! Очень надеюсь с Вами подружиться. Я начинающая ведущая, очень хочется учится у Вас. Здесь столько всего интересного. нужного, что просто АХ!!! Пока еще только разбираюсь, что здесь как, но я думаю, что с такой Мамочкой у меня все получится. Спасибо что Вы есть!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте. Я очень рада что на просторах интернета набрела на этот сайт!


Э, мам-Тань, ты что, не знаешь, что ничего случайного нет??? :Grin: 



> Очень надеюсь с Вами подружиться.


давай руку,тёзка!



> Я начинающая ведущая, очень хочется учится у Вас. Здесь столько всего интересного. нужного, что просто АХ!!! Пока еще только разбираюсь, что здесь как, но я думаю, что с такой Мамочкой у меня все получится.


 :Aga: все получится :Ok: Только не исчезай, не уходи в геологи, спрашивай!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Дил

Здравствуйте!спасибо за гостепреимство !

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте!спасибо за гостепреимство !


и тебе спасибо, добрый человек, что зашёл.
Или зашла??? :Grin: 
Расскажи чуть-чуть о себе) Покажи глазки, открой личико,Дил!

----------


## PAN

> Или зашла???


Это девочка Диляра... :Yes4:  Я ей уже написал письмо...)))

----------


## Курица

> Это девочка Диляра... Я ей уже написал письмо...)))


ишь ты какой шустрый,Паш! :Grin: Как только девочка в поле зрения появляется, рррраз-и письмо ей))) :Taunt:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> ишь ты какой шустрый,Паш! Как только девочка в поле зрения появляется, рррраз-и письмо ей)))


И не говори, Танюш! Прям с языка сняла, тоже самое хотела сказать! :Taunt: 
Павлуш, надеюсь, ты очень доброе-доброе и приветственное письмо Дилярочке написал? :Blush2:  Она умничка! Отметилась сразу в нужных темах, активно включилась в общение, можно ставить в пример всем новичкам! 
Узнаю себя... Пришла и сразу стала строчить от радости кучу сообщений! До сих пор остановиться не могу! :Grin: 

Показываю её сообщение из темы "О нас":



> Здрвствуйте зовут меня Диляра.Работаю муз.рук.в центре развития ,в детском саду ,занимаюсь репетиторством .Образование музыкальное высшее


Дилярочка, даю наводку. Так как Вы музыкальный руководитель, место Вашей основной дислокации будет в этом разделе:
*Музыкальный руководитель в д/саду*

Смотрю, Вы ещё дотуда не дошли... Паша Вас выловил.))))
Добро пожаловать к музрукам! Нам активные коллеги, да ещё и с высшим музыкальным образованием, ооочень нужны! :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> Павлуш, надеюсь, ты очень доброе-доброе и приветственное письмо Дилярочке написал?


Конечно... :Yes4:

----------


## Мама Таня

> Э, мам-Тань, ты что, не знаешь, что ничего случайного нет???
> 
> давай руку,тёзка!
> 
> все получитсяТолько не исчезай, не уходи в геологи, спрашивай!!!!!


Никуда я от Вас не денусь! У Вас так здорово, как дома!! :Yes4:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Дил

*nezabudka-8s*, да спасибо. PAN написал про ошибки, которые совершают "новички", хотела побыстрее набрать смски . А я смотрю почему у меня только 1сооб. выходит))

----------


## PAN

*Дил*, Зайди в кабинет и поправь информацию о себе - сама увидишь где и что..
И фотографию на аватар поставь - желательно свое настоящее лицо - так к тебе будет больше доверия...

----------


## elka-ru82

Привет всем! Я - Евгения! Глаза разбегаются и слипаются!!!!! Не могу оторваться!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем! Я - Евгения!


Умничка, уже аватарку выставила, теперь и у увидевших тебя (на аве же ты??? :Grin: )



> Глаза разбегаются


 :Ok: Красавица!!!



> Не могу оторваться!!!!!!!


так бывает со многими, впервые сюда попавшими...а потом почему-то лишь у немногих остаётся желание общаться(люди забывают, что это не сайт, откуда можно просто ТУПО копировать материал, а это ФОРУМ, где нужно общаться каждодневно, чтоб быть - "в теме"))) Посмотри на линеечку внизу моего поста-я тут почти 8 лет!!!!!!!!!!! :Derisive: И еще не надоело-обросла друзьями виртуальными и реальными))), в том числе-и у вас в республике)))

----------


## elka-ru82

> на аве же ты???)


яяяяЯ! :Taunt:  Приятно познакомиться!!!!

----------


## una

подскажите пожалуйста, куда нужно выйти, чтобы попросить помощи?

----------


## Курица

> куда нужно выйти, чтобы попросить помощи?


Светлана, есть темка "Доска объявлений.Ищу,прошу, помогите...", это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139228&page=67  :Aga:

----------


## Tauhuh

Всем, здравствуйте.
Подскажите, новенькому к вам с вопросами ?  :Grin: 
Как аватарку вставить?  мне говорит в личном кабинете, что ошибка  :Blush2:

----------


## Tauhuh

Простите, не представилась.
Меня Юлия зовут, я из Красноярска.
Ищу творческих людей для гениальных идей  :Tender:

----------


## Tauhuh

Ура, получилось!!!

----------


## Джина

> Подскажите, новенькому к вам с вопросами ?


Конечно можно. Спрашивай!




> Ищу творческих людей для гениальных идей


Ты, Юля, попала по адресу  :Aga: 




> получилось!!!


Молодец!

Проходи, располагайся! Рассказывай, чем занимаешься, чем интересуешься?

----------


## Ирина Щербакова

Здравствуйте! я не тамада и не будущая тамада, я просто на работе помогаю провести какой-нибудь праздник, поздравить с юбилеем коллегу или проводы на пенсию. Помогите, где можно найти поздравление для женщины, уходящей на пенсию. Пожалуйста

----------


## irina.baronska

Здравствуйте! Я тамада из Латвии. Веду различные мероприятия уже более 10 лет и раз в год стараюсь обновить конкурсный репертуар чтобы тем кто уже был на проводимых мной праздниках было интересно. в прошлом году был перерыв в творческой жизни - ушла в декрет :) И вот сейчас случайно нашла ваш форум в поисках актуальностей и новинок  нашем деле. Как вижу коллектив здесь дружный и активный. Надеюсь приживусь тут :) принимайте в свои ряды:)

----------


## Iry

Спасибо, огромное за радушный и теплый прием. Очень тепло и комфортно у вас :Tender:

----------


## VanDerMade

Здравствуйте, уважаемые ведущие! Торчу уже несколько дней в вашем разделе, а в ИНКУбаторе не была. Захожу и читаю вот такой коммент про новичка:



> ... Она умничка! Отметилась сразу в нужных темах, активно включилась в общение, можно ставить в пример всем новичкам!...


Судорожно вспоминаю: "А я-то отметилась где надо?" ))) Оказывается - ДА. Я уже два года  на ИНКУ, только общалась сугубо в культработнической ветке, а к Мастерам праздника заглядывала лишь пару раз в подготовке к новогодникам, да "слямзила" для сельского ДК тему "конкурсы без реквизита"....
Сейчас с вашей помощью готовлю свадьбу для друга и в дальнейшем планирую заходить на форум ведущих чаще (здесь столькому можно научиться!), поэтому спешу представиться.
В теме "Давайте познакомимся" мои посты:
наш фотоальбом
О нас
В темке "Кто откуда" тоже отмечалась (пишут, что аж 4 там моих каких-то сообщения), но искать долго.

----------


## Джина

> Захожу и читаю вот такой коммент про новичка:


Ира, так это же про новичка сказано)))))) Тебя новичком никак нельзя назвать - в октябре уже 2 года, как на форуме, да и 185 сообщений говорят, о том, что ты общаешься. Но , правда, не сильно разговорчивая  :Grin: 




> только общалась сугубо в культработнической ветке


Если тебе там комфортно и есть о чем поговорить, так продолжай в том же духе!




> а к Мастерам праздника заглядывала лишь пару раз





> Торчу уже несколько дней в вашем разделе, а в ИНКУбаторе не была


Так сложилось, что Инкубатор, куда попадают новички, находится именно в разделе ведущих. И его с теплотой и любовью ведет наша Курочка,которая как раз и является ведущей  :Meeting:  Кто свадьбами занимается, то тут и остается, а вот культработников, аниматоров мы обычно посылаем... посылаем в те разделы, где  и сами научатся и других научат))))
Поэтому, Ирочка, ходи здесь по разделу, читай, спрашивай.

----------


## Торрри

Приветствую всех всех всех!!! Дорогая хозяюшка,Мама Курочка, когда же я смогу делать вложения?! Ну очень хоцца!

----------


## Джина

> когда же я смогу делать вложения?


Мама Курочка временно отсутствует.

Виктория, какие вложения ты хочешь сделать? Скажи, объясним и поможем.

----------


## Торрри

> Мама Курочка временно отсутствует.
> 
> Виктория, какие вложения ты хочешь сделать? Скажи, объясним и поможем.


Есть немного дипломов, сценарии тимбилдингов. Но у меня закрыт доступ к вложениям(((

----------


## Джина

> немного дипломов,


Дипломы можешь залить на савепик. Ссылка на него есть в левом углу в каждом сообщении. А сюда выставить или ссылку, или картинку с превью, или скопировать 3-ю ссылку и вставить изображение в сообщение. Или же на любой другой файлообменник или фотохостинг, а сюда выставить ссылку. Вот так, всё достаточно легко и просто.




> сценарии тимбилдингов


Здесь в сообщении скопировать текст сценария и вставить в сообщение, возможно придется разбить на несколько сообщений, если текст большого объема. Или же залить свой сценарий как вордовский документ на яндексдиск, на Облако на маил.ру или же другой файлообменник и здесь выставить ссылки на скачивание для форумчан.

Удачи!

----------


## Торрри

> Дипломы можешь залить на савепик. Ссылка на него есть в левом углу в каждом сообщении. А сюда выставить или ссылку, или картинку с превью, или скопировать 3-ю ссылку и вставить изображение в сообщение. Или же на любой другой файлообменник или фотохостинг, а сюда выставить ссылку. Вот так, всё достаточно легко и просто.
> 
> 
> 
> Здесь в сообщении скопировать текст сценария и вставить в сообщение, возможно придется разбить на несколько сообщений, если текст большого объема. Или же залить свой сценарий как вордовский документ на яндексдиск, на Облако на маил.ру или же другой файлообменник и здесь выставить ссылки на скачивание для форумчан.
> 
> Удачи!


Спасибо большое!!! Огромное!!! Я попробую...

----------


## Ева Балицкая

Всем здравствуйте))) На этом сайте могу зависать по пол дня, сколько здесь умных людей и творческих личностей, все не решалась написать... Я работаю в сфере праздничной индустрии 3 года и словами передать просто не возможно, насколько этот сайт помогает новичкам...
Есть к чему стремиться, только пробую свои силы в написании материала, если что - не судите строго...

----------


## AnnaKazanok

Доброго времени суток всем форумчанам) очень довольна что нашла этот форум,очень много полезной информации и идей. я благодарна вам всем за ваши идеи,они вдохновляют на работу) спасибо вам огромное_) Хотелось бы попросить у вас помощи, впервые буду вести юбилей, не знаю что да как , так как и сама ни разу на юбилеях не была)

----------


## Танюшеч

Приветствую всех жителей этого замечательного  форума!Очень хочу совершенствоваться и расти.А без общения с коллегами очень тяжело.Пока чувствую
себя очень неуверенно.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Пока чувствую себя очень неуверенно.


А ты почаще пиши! Знакомься! И все наладится! Я на этом своем любимом форуме научилась общаться!!!

----------


## sklyariha

Вот и я решилась пожелать здравия, всем творческим) Как же я люблю Ваш форум) Столкнулась с проблемой, что сейчас работаю в сложноватом, в плане творческого подъема коллективе, поэтому этот сайт просто моя отдушина) Принимайте, постараюсь быть полезной и активной)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Принимайте,


Проходи!!! Располагайся! Милости просим!!!
И первым делом зайди в свой профиль и напиши в подписи свое имя! Так будет проще общаться!

----------


## famele

Здравствуйте,случайно сюда заглянула.Мне поручено придумать сценарий для ретроклуба "Эти яркие краски осени",даже не знаю с чего начать.Спасибо

----------


## Vilen4ic

Добрый день!!!!Ну, собственно говоря, зашла знакомится)))) Получила высшее педагогическое образование, филологическое)) Но никогда не думала что свяжу свою жизнь и профессию с этой областью! Время шло, получила предложение о должности старшего воспитателя в детском саду... И уже проработав в этой должности какое-то время поняла, что мне чего-то недостает... Некуда применить все свои идеи, фантазию... По мне так должность простого воспитателя куда интереснее чем моя))) И тут я начала творить для себя и своих троих детишек! Начала шить костюмы деткам, проводить для них праздники, а также устраивать праздники у нас в садике...начала шить ростовых кукол (ну пока только-только начала)))А потом пришло понимание что я могу и хочу быть детским аниматором! Почему? потому что это отличная возможность творить, воплощать свои идеи в жизнь и при этом зарабатывать деньги! Но как и у многих новичков у меня есть ОГРОМНОЕ желание, а вот опыта и наработок маловато))) Именно поэтому решила присоединиться к Вам!!! Готова делиться своими идеями и черпать из вашего источника полезные советы!!!

----------


## Курица

*Vilen4ic*, замечательно, что в насале своего творческого пути ты набрела на наш форум.



> хочу быть детским аниматором! Почему? потому что это отличная возможность творить, воплощать свои идеи в жизнь и при этом зарабатывать деньги! Но как и у многих новичков у меня есть ОГРОМНОЕ желание, а вот опыта и наработок маловато))) Именно поэтому решила присоединиться к Вам!!! Готова делиться своими идеями и черпать из вашего источника полезные советы!!!


Если речь идет конкретно о подготовке детских праздников, то тебе будет интересен вот этот 
раздел:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
*форум  детских аниматоров и все об их работе*. Как подготовить и провести детский ДР, выпускной в школе, утренник в детском саду. Самые интересные и веселые сценарии детских праздников.
Вижу, что ты уже нашла их Песочницу и Лепеталку.
Удачи!!!
Если же захочешь попробовать себя в роли ведущих юбилеев, приглашаю тебя в Школу Юбилея, которая работает уже с сентября, подробности тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140973 
Присоединиться к группе можно в любое время-как завтра-послезавтра-так и через месяц...главное, чтобы вам хватило времени для полного усвоения материала.
По окончанию обучения-в декабре 2015 года-успешно завершившие обучение получат свидетельство об окончании заведения, которое называется Международная Академия Мастеров event индустрии IN-KU

Если вопросы еще остались-задавайте, с радостью на них отвечу :Aga:

----------


## Vilen4ic

Спасибо огромное за столь радушный приём! Я так же очень рада что Вас нашла на просторах бескрайнего интернета! Практически всю ночь провела за компьютером перечитывая все доступные мне разделы. И знаете какое чувство меня не покидало все время? Чувство азарта и даже жадности)))) СТОЛЬКО чудных идей , советов, материалов!!!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо огромное за столь радушный приём! Я так же очень рада что Вас нашла на просторах бескрайнего интернета!


ничего случайного не бывает-значит, пришло время выйти на новый "виток"жизни))) :Aga: И с помощью всех тех форумчан, что оставляют на страницах форума частичку себя, своих идей, мыслей,наработок-у тебя это получится, я уверена.Почему я так думаю?Объясню)))



> Практически всю ночь провела за компьютером перечитывая все доступные мне разделы. И знаете какое чувство меня не покидало все время? Чувство азарта и даже жадности))))


после этих твоих фраз мне стало понятно, что ты-"наша", одной крови, как в "Маугли".
Удачи тебе!
Если заблудишься в темках, или нужна будет какая-то помощь особенная, а ты не будешь знать, куда идти-пиши, поможем!!!

----------


## Любомирова Лена

Добрый день! Только зарегистрировалась. Работаю в школе зам.директора по воспитательной работе. В течении года огромное количество праздников. Хочется что они проходили как-то по особенному интересно. Надеюсь почерпнуть интересные идеи на вашем сайте. Только пока не разобралась - есть ли возможность посмотреть бесплатно сценарии?

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день! Только зарегистрировалась.


*Любомирова Лена*, доброй ночи, приветствую тебя в нашем доме!



> Работаю в школе зам.директора по воспитательной работе. В течении года огромное количество праздников. Хочется что они проходили как-то по особенному интересно. Надеюсь почерпнуть интересные идеи на вашем сайте.


сейчас я тебе дам ссылочку в раздел, где обитают такие же, как ты, "работники ножа и топора"(шучу))))))))))))))))-я имею в виду раздел нашего форума-*общий форум детского раздела. Общение педагогов различных направлений образования.*
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=148  - начни с этой ссылки)
И в нашем разделе есть одна интересная для тебя темка- вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=374  -это выпускные и последние звонки.




> есть ли возможность посмотреть бесплатно сценарии?


Лена, начни чтение с правил форума - там будут ответы на все твои вопросы, это тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284 
и тут 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672

----------


## Elisabir

Добрый день форумчане!!!! Меня зовут Мария. Честно говоря никогда не думала что буду что то вести, проводить какие то мероприятия, но так уж случилось, муж у меня музыкант и на очередном месте его работы меня так сказать вынудили ( больше некому было) вести свадьбу друзей одного из сотрудников. Жаль конечно что раньше ваш форум не нашла, перерыла весь интернет, но честно отвела, вроде бы все остались довольны, ну и по такому случаю руководство того же ресторана решило что раз я неплохо справилась, то можно на меня переложить ответственность проведения Новогодних корпоративов, Нового года и  уж чего еще придется не знаю)))Буду рада любой вашей помощи,куда уж пошлете...) в какой раздел ,так как информации много на форуме и за три часа прочтения голова уже как то кругом)))но до НГ еще время есть , надеюсь что сможете помочь мне в проведении столь серьезного и всеми любимого праздника.)

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день форумчане!!!! Меня зовут Мария.


мария, приветствуем вашу семью в нашем доме...ведь вы же работаете вдвоём, правильно я поняла? :Grin: 



> можно на меня переложить ответственность проведения Новогодних корпоративов, Нового года и уж чего еще придется не знаю)))Буду рада любой вашей помощи,куда уж пошлете...) в какой раздел


давай так-сперва посмотришь, что из себя представляет наш форум-общие правила? так сказать:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284
и тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
Читая темы, обязательно оставляй свои сообщения, так как в нужную для тебя тему можно будет попасть, имея 5 сообщений и регистрацию не менее 5 дней.
Рассказав немножко о себе тут, в Ин-Ку баторе-в любой из тем)))http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 , ты смело можешь отправляться с ведром и ситом в темку про НГ :Aga: 

А потом-уже вот сюда, в темку про Новый Год
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136 
Вот анонс темки:
_Здесь вы можете обсудить, как как его организовать, подготовить и провести. В разделе собраны новогодние конкурсы, сценарии и всё. что может пригодиться для проведения новогоднего вечера._ *Вход для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений и регистрация не менее 5 дней.*

НО!!!!!
Если копать и просеивать-не твоё, либо лень и не в кайф создавать самой, есть более лёгкий путь:
вот тут 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=536 
ты найдёшь новогодние сценарии для любой аудитории -но -за умеренную плату.
Вот анонс:
_Хотите организовать незабываемый Новогодний праздник, о котором будут долго помнить ваши друзья и клиенты? Сценарии на Новый год для детей и взрослых, для детских садов и корпоративов, для ведущих и музруков! Здесь Вы найдете самые креативные авторские изюминки форума IN-KU._

----------


## Elisabir

Спасибо большое Татьяна за теплый прием)))) и за посыл ))туда куда нужно)))) Работаем мы вдвоем.. но муж иностранец и очень мало говорит по русски))  он поет играет на клавишах ставит музыку как dj ... но помощи в проведении каких то праздников , банкетов, мне со стороны мужа ждать не приходиться, у меня всю жизнь вообще другая профессия, но связанная с людьми и общением, ну и теперь руководство ресторана, поняв что я могу, просит ( на мой взгляд в целях экономии) проводить все эти мероприятия, а я к сожалению в силу своего характера не могу и не хочу это делать кое как или не подготовившись, поэтому любая ваша помощь мне очень нужна... спасибо вам заранее огромное.

----------


## Курица

> спасибо вам заранее огромное.


пожалуйста!
Если будут вопросы-задавайте.
Удачного вам плавания по страницам нашего форума!

----------


## Elisabir

> Удачного вам плавания по страницам нашего форума!


))Спасибо)

----------


## Иринка К.

Форумчане, здравствуйте! Я начинающая ведущая) Всего лишь пока 1,5 года в этой сфере. И я прекрасно понимаю, что в этой профессии надо постоянно развиваться и не стоять на месте  :Vishenka 30:  Поэтому данный форум, я думаю, будет прекрасным наставником)))
Надеюсь, что со временем тоже смогу кому-то помогать своими советами и опытом  :Mr47 05:

----------


## Курица

> Форумчане, здравствуйте! Я начинающая ведущая) Всего лишь пока 1,5 года в этой сфере.


Ирина, это только начало! Аппетит приходит во время еды)))У меня стаж ведения свадеб и юбилеев-ровно в 10 раз бОльший (в феврале было 15 лет) , но ещё не надоело делать людям Праздник :Yahoo: 

Держи конфету (говорят, для работы мозга-полезно)))_и вперед!!!

[img]http://*********ru/7966565.gif[/img]

----------


## Иринка К.

> в феврале было 15 лет


Ого!!! Здорово  :Ok:  Есть к чему стремиться  :Smile3: 




> Держи конфету


Спасибо))) Еще как полезно и вкусно  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Екатерина1988

Извините, я всё равно не понимаю, хоть и честно пыталась найти ответ на этот вопрос - как выложить сценарии, допустим, в теме музыкальных руководителей?!

----------


## Джина

> хоть и честно пыталась найти ответ на этот вопрос - как выложить сценарии,


Ответ на этот вопрос есть на предыдущей странице, продублирую его ещё раз:



> Здесь в сообщении скопировать текст сценария и вставить в сообщение, возможно придется разбить на несколько сообщений, если текст большого объема. Или же залить свой сценарий как вордовский документ на яндексдиск, на Облако на маил.ру или же другой файлообменник и здесь выставить ссылки на скачивание для форумчан.

----------


## Курица

> как выложить сценарии, допустим, в теме _музыкальных руководителей_?!


*Екатерина1988*, Катюш, я тебе сейчас отвечу на этот  вопрос :Aga: 
В ЛЮБОЙ из тем нашего форума вложения непосредственно в темах мы не делаем. 
ВЫЛОЖИТЬ свои материалы в ворде или в мр3, видео или фото  и пр. ты можешь на любой из известных тебе и проверенных файлообменников: к примеру, на Облако Майл.ру или на Яндекс-Диск. Фото-на Савепик. Видео-на Ютуб или Вимео.
А вот уде ССЫЛОЧКУ вставляешь в текст своего поста, жмешь после этого на пробел(чтоб она стала активной)-и...отправляешь.
Человек, который захочет скачать-идет по ссылке и сохраняет себе... Я понятно объяснила?

Для удобства внизу поста, который ты пишешь-слева-есть два быстрых перехода на файлообменники- жмёшь на серый квадрат-оказываешься в другой вкладке на files.mail.ru (грузи текст или музыку) , на цветную дискету-на *********ru (грузи фото)

Ну, а теперь...

иди по ссылочке-и попадёшь в такое же место  :Aga: (для новичков)-только не у ведущих праздников, а у _музыкальных руководителей детского сада_: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...69#post5086269 
Или ты муз. руководитель в школе или в ДК? Тогда напиши-пошлю дальше)))

----------


## Курица

> Екатерина1988, Катюш, я тебе сейчас отвечу на этот вопрос





> Ответ на этот вопрос есть на предыдущей странице, продублирую его ещё раз:


Тань, :Taunt:  мы с тобой сегодня прямо как Чип и Дейл...Работаем в связке :Meeting:

----------


## akitel1986

Дорогая Курочка,очень рада что нашла Ваш дом на просторах интернета,я начинающий аниматор, в прошлом бухгалтер,очень люблю делать праздник!!!Каждый день рождения со мной в кругу друзей не проходил без конкурсов и смеха,вот теперь решилась заняться детской анимацией,буду рада Вашей помощи и спасибо за то что Вы есть!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Курица

*akitel1986*, здравствуй-здравствуй, сестрица Алёнушка! :Tender: 



> очень рада что нашла Ваш дом на просторах интернета


и мне радостно, что из Беларуси к нам девушки такие красивые приходят! :Aga: 



> Каждый день рождения со мной в кругу друзей не проходил без конкурсов и смеха,вот теперь *решилась заняться детской анимацией*,буду рада Вашей помощи


судя по твоему запросу, тебе сюда, это  раздел нашего общего Форума-* Форум детских аниматоров*, там ты найдёшь  все об их работе:
 Как подготовить и провести детский ДР, выпускной в школе, утренник в детском саду. Самые интересные и веселые сценарии детских праздников.
Иди по ссылочке: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 

*Но сперва советую сюда зайти*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200&page=36 
Это что-то типа Ин-Ку батора, но в той темке-там новичков принимают и дальше направляют :Aga: 



> спасибо за то что Вы есть!!!!


А тебе спасибо на добром слове,девушка!
Удачи!
И в раздел к ведущим заглядывай, :Derisive:  ежели что))))))))

----------


## akitel1986

Спасибо за тёплый приём,я уже Вас люблю!!!!)))))

----------


## Курица

> я уже Вас люблю!!!!)))))


 :Nono:  но-но))))
А то подумают чего лишнего))) у нас же с тобой  :Taunt: нормальная ориентация, любить мы должны представителей противоположного пола))) :Vishenka 17: 
 :Taunt:

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

я новичок. Вот готовлю юбилей для женщины-поваре. Она очень прекрасная женщина и талантливый повар. Помогите  пожалуйста  придумать что-нибудь с уклоном на поварскую тему.

----------


## Курица

> я новичок


привет,Оль!



> Вот готовлю юбилей для женщины-поваре


 для повара? :Grin: 



> Она очень прекрасная женщина и талантливый повар. Помогите пожалуйста придумать что-нибудь с уклоном на поварскую тему.


а ты думаешь, ей её работа на работе не надоела??? Я бы вообще этой темы лишь вскользь коснулась)))))))
НО...если тебе нужно!!!_то  Инет тебе в помощь!
Жми
Жми

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

Здравствуйте Татьяна-курочка! Очень рада что нашла такой сайт. Брожу читаю советы и оторваться не могу. Подскажите куда можно заглянуть? Нужно сочинить сценарий женщине повару на 55 лет.

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите куда можно заглянуть? Нужно сочинить сценарий женщине повару на 55 лет.


Сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193 
сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136329 
сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136971 
сюда 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137758

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

Спасибо большое Таня!Буду готовиться. У меня месяц впереди.

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо большое Таня!Буду готовиться. У меня месяц впереди.


 :Aga:  успеешь)

----------


## Екатерина1988

Спасибо за ответ. Я музыкальный руководитель в детском саду))

----------


## Курица

> Я музыкальный руководитель в детском саду))


*Екатерина1988*, значит,Катюш, я правильно тебя "послала"))) на предыдущей странице)

----------


## Танюша35

Здравствуйте мамулечка-красотулечка-Курочка! Шикарный форум, отличное общение! Я прям тут за час нахождения "ожила" а то что-то в последнее время загрустила. Нужен дружеский "пинок" ну и конечно общение, куда ж без него, так уж создан человек, без разговоров никуда. Привело меня к Вам несколько причин:
1. Это конечно же развитие в плане "любимого дела" которое еще не совсем оформлено в "дело"! О как! Хочу творить и вытворять))) Из инструментов для проведения праздников есть только - желание! - микрофон (шнуровой, а удобней же "радюшник") - небольшой "багаж знаний". 
2. Хочется сделать сюрприз для сестры мужа, которые категорически против свадьбы, и потому только расписываются а мне так хотелось...провести им этот день. А они хотят без друзей и родни, строят дом., и у будущего мужа это будет 2-ой брак. Но нам они "проставятся" 1.11.15 (поедем в гости на каникулы).Собственно хочется что-то придумать для семейного застолья (сюрприз что ли...пару-тройку конкурсов для них).
3. В этот же день, 1.11.15 моей свекрови исполняется 64 года. Во как! Тоже хочется ей праздник. В один день надо всё уместить. Будем: молодожены, именинница, я с мужем и дочь наша - 9 лет (тоже "зажигалочка", не против играть во всякие фанты, ассоциации, ставить "сказки"). Ну вот собственно теперь и: SOS!!!  :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте мамулечка-красотулечка-Курочка!


и тебе, девчонка-ростовчанка, тёзка моя,не хворать!))))



> Шикарный форум, отличное общение! Я прям тут за час нахождения "ожила" а то что-то в последнее время загрустила.


спасибо за добрые слова о нашем доме.




> Ну вот собственно теперь и: SOS!!!


в принципе, все понятно...но свой СОС (разложенный по полочкам, чем именно тебе помочь))) ты сформулируй более чётко тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726&page=26 

По свадьбе я тебя "посылаю" вот в эту темку - темка для новичков, в которой можно будет получить неотложную скорую помощь при подготовке к свадьбе.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198 




> Собственно хочется что-то придумать для семейного застолья


свадебная тема тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=117 

В качестве сюрприза могу предложить вот этот мой тост  «За умение, которому учимся всю жизнь»
пост 5 тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137043

----------


## akitel1986

:Grin: Нет,Вы что))) За то что Вы сотворили такой замечательный форум)))

----------


## Elisabir

Татьяна доброе утро!!!! наверное не по теме тут напишу....может быть вы меня куда нибудь пошлете в другую темку или в личку, но у меня ЧП))) вот уже некоторое время изучаю форум, как вы и говорили, читаю.. но в основном по теме НГ, и тут сегодня форс мажор... в двух словах ситуация такая...в ресторане где поет мой муж и я ему иногда помогаю... сегодня отмечает ДР моя подруга.. и так как ей сегодня 40, она решила отмечать но не особо упоминая возраст, как обычно концертная программа..живой звук... и там же сегодня банкет , тоже ДР , знаю что женщины но даже возраста не знаю.. обычно мы поздравляем от коллектива ресторана и поем песни по теме, пару песен я и далее муж.... все концерты проходят обычно на ура и особого ведения праздников не требуют..так как о ведущих если люди не готовы не договариваются...и вот сегодня все бы как обычно прошло.... но тут форс мажор, муж заболел и пропал голос...у меня к сожалению на трех часовую программу не хватит песен.. так как я просто помогаю ему разбавлять концерт песнями на русском, а работает то он....и встает вопрос.. что делать....??? как совместить 2 дня рождения... что провести и вообще возможно ли это... может быть вы или кто то еще смогут мне помочь подсказать.. или какой то незатейливый сценарий может есть у кого то в закромах , который мог бы подойти под этот случай... 2 именинника в одном зале .... просто одного же поздравлять не будешь.. в общем я в глубокой задумчивости  что делать? может какие то конкурсы объединяющие есть или еще что нибудь...

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна доброе утро!!!! наверное не по теме тут напишу....может быть вы меня куда нибудь пошлете в другую темку или в личку, но у меня ЧП)))


Маша, иди в личку- спасать тебя буду))) :Grin:

----------


## Елена Изина

Здравствуйте! Я новичок не только на этом сайте, но и в этой профессии! Я торговый работник по образованию, совсем недавно меня пригласили работать художественным руководителем в сельский дом культуры, потому что кроме пенсионеров на эту вакансию ни кто не хотел идти. В селе много много молодежи, которой нечем заняться... И кроме контакта и желания общения с ними у меня ничего нет. В селе здание клуба в аварийном состоянии, администрация выделила под клуб две комнаты в старом здании бывшего сель.совета - одна - большой(относительно)зал для концертов и мероприятий, второй -кабинет для худ.рука и директора клуба. Моя задача - привлечь детей, молодежь к культурному воспитанию, отвлечь их от пагубных действий от безделья. Местный досуг здесь направлен только на пенсионеров,имеют хор бабушек... но на этом все и остановлено. в моих планах - открыть театральный кружек, детский воскресный клуб, что-нить для молодежи среднего и старшего школьного возраста. Помогите советами, или направьте и отправьте по адресу...Заранее спасибо всем

----------


## Курица

*Елена Изина*, здравствуй,ЛЕночка!




> недавно меня пригласили работать *художественным руководителем в сельский дом культуры*, потому что кроме пенсионеров на эту вакансию ни кто не хотел идти


Уверена, тебя услышат и тебе помогут ЗДЕСЬ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=188 
Там на нашем форуме живут работники культурно-досуговых объединений.
Сперва сходи по этой ссылке
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131474 
Повтори там свой рассказ о себе и твоих проблемах.
И тебя "возьмут за руку" коллеги, я уверена! :Ok: 
Удачи тебе!

----------


## Елена Изина

большое спасибо!

----------


## Любовь Андреева

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги. Меня зовут Надежда Якушевская .  я режиссер массовых праздников и  с огромным удовольствием зарегистрировалась на вашем замечательном сайте.  Я ведущая свадеб  и торжеств , у меня есть много интересного материала по всевозможным праздникам . Но так как я новичок на форуме, я не могу общаться с вами,делиться своими наработками. Подскажите, что мне делать,чтобы побыстрее открылись двери вашего форума. заранее спасибо

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги. Меня зовут Надежда Якушевская . я режиссер массовых праздников


Здравствуйте,Надежда!




> Подскажите, что мне делать,чтобы побыстрее открылись двери вашего форума



Надежда. советую пробежать глазами ознакомительные  темки на первой странице форума
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
И вот эту-обязательно-
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284 - это *Ответы на вопросы по работе форума. Для новичков и не только.* 
Там Марина (Админ) дает ссылку на справку по Форуму
http://forum.in-ku.com/faq.php?faq=v...b3_board_usage 
и пишет:



> Прежде чем вы начнете знакомиться с форумом, прочтите внимательно все описания форумских функций, это вам поможет быстрее адаптироваться и начать общаться.


И тогда многое сразу станет ясным))) :Aga:

----------


## Любовь Андреева

Огромное спасибо!!!!!!Я побежала куда вы меня направили!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Любовь Андреева

Доброе утро,коллеги. Спешу сообщить, что я сходила по ссылкам и практически все поняла. Вчерашняя ночь прошла в обнимку с ин-ку, потому  что читала все и впитывала тоже все!!! Спасибо вам огромное за то, что вы есть. Я думала, что я  умею и знаю очень много в индустрии праздников, оказалось, что знаю очень мало и то не все. Буду с удовольствием помогать чем смогу и впитывать все ваши подсказки.И спасибо Вам, что приняли меня в свой замечательный дом и свой мир.

----------


## Курица

> Я побежала куда вы меня направили!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Спешу сообщить, что я сходила по ссылкам и практически все поняла.


 :Ok: так это же замечательно,Надя! :Aga: 



> Вчерашняя ночь прошла в обнимку с ин-ку


 :Taunt:  а Морфей не помешал?



> Спасибо вам огромное за то, что вы есть.


"В слове МЫ-сто тысяч Я"-помнишь такую песню? :Derisive: 




> Я думала, что я умею и знаю очень много в индустрии праздников, оказалось, что знаю очень мало и то не все. Буду с удовольствием помогать чем смогу и впитывать все ваши подсказки.И спасибо Вам, что приняли меня в свой замечательный дом и свой мир.


 :Meeting: в действительности всё не так. как на самом деле,Надя)))
Удачи в путешествиях по форуму. Если будут вопросы-задавай.
Тут или в личку.

----------


## Алена Дишкант

Добрый день,уважаемые форумчане!))) Наконец-то и мне посчастливилось зарегистрироваться на этом чудо-сайте.))) Второй день на сайте и все никак не разберусь в некоторых разделах..(((( даже фотографию профиля,вон никак не загружу...."ЧАВОЙ-то" не получается..((( Коротко о проблеме, (помимо моей неразберихи на сайте), вот уже совсем скоро Новый год. Уже много лет работаю Снегурочкой в этот волшебный праздник и всегда программы проходили на "Ура", но в этот году, у меня небольшой ступор ....в голове только задумка " Новогодние санкции Деда Мороза" и все..... скоро просмотр у заказчика..а в голове , кроме устаревших конкурсов - ну, ничегошеньки... просят с юморком над гостями и , "естессно", веселье )))=,( :Vishenka 28:  прошу помощи у старших и опытных товарищей - у вас, дорогие форумчане..может есть у кого-то в закромах сценарии для Д.М. и Снегурочки для празднования 2016 года?! HELP! HELP :Vishenka 30:  :Vishenka 30:  :Vishenka 30:  :Vishenka 30:  :Vishenka 28:  :Vishenka 28:  :Vishenka 28:  :Vishenka 28:

----------


## Любовь Андреева

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Любовь Андреева

Курочка, доброе субботнее утро. Возьми пожалуйста меня под свое крылышко и дай совет))). Где мне здесь можно свои сценарии выставить?  Или я еще не могу этого делать, потому что инкубаторный период у меня не прошел? А то я никак не найду куда иди. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Любовь Андреева

курочка,здравствуйте. подскажите пожалуйста, куда мне можно зайти чтобы пообщаться с людьми, у которых есть свои праздничные агенства? я планирую открыть такое, но нужно пообщаться и людей умных об этом поспрашивать. Заранее спасибо за помощь!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Курочка, доброе субботнее утро. Возьми пожалуйста меня под свое крылышко и дай совет))).


С удовольствием,Надя)))Считай, что ты уже там!) :Aga: 
[img]http://*********su/6291330m.jpg[/img] 



> Где мне здесь можно свои сценарии выставить? Или я еще не могу этого делать, потому что инкубаторный период у меня не прошел? А то я никак не найду куда иди.


Здесь, в Ин-Ку баторе, есть для таких, как ты, целый раздел,Надя, он называется 
*Творческие мастерские*http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=438 
(*из аннотации*: Л*юбой из вновь прибывших пользователей, кто считает, что ему есть чем поделиться, кто хочет быть не только читателем, но и писателем, может здесь открыть свою тему*.)
Поэтому можешь написать мне в личку, КАК ты хочешь назвать темку, в которой  будешь делиться своими наработками. Почитай, пройдя  по ссылочке, как названы Творческие Мастерские у других ведущих, и напиши мне. И я открою твою темку сразу же.






> куда мне можно зайти чтобы пообщаться с людьми, у которых есть свои праздничные агенства? я планирую открыть такое, но нужно пообщаться и людей умных об этом поспрашивать.


Есть темка, она здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=65740   -называется "Праздничные услуги как бизнес ", ПРАВДА, ОНА ОТКРЫТА В 2008 ГОДУ  и почти год в ней никто не писал :Meeting:

----------


## Алена Дишкант

Здравствуйте,курочка! Возьмите и меня пожалуйста под свое "крылышко".

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте,курочка! Возьмите и меня пожалуйста под свое "крылышко".


С удовольствием, "сестрица Алёнушка")))ЧЕМ могу быть тебе полезной? :Grin:

----------


## Алена Дишкант

> С удовольствием, "сестрица Алёнушка")))ЧЕМ могу быть тебе полезной?


Спасибо огромное!!! Я очень рада!!! только учусь быть ведущей, практикуюсь. Но, не хватает определенных знаний мне, помогите пожалуйста советом, направьте пожалуйста куда надо! )

----------


## Курица

> только учусь быть ведущей, практикуюсь. Но, не хватает определенных знаний мне, помогите пожалуйста советом, направьте пожалуйста куда надо! )


Начни с прочтения страниц 10-15 (с конца) в этой темке, чтоб быть в курсе всего, что обычно непонятно новичкам:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=58 
Дальше почитай тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726 
Теперь в качестве получения опыта:
Есть темка *по свадьбам*, то есть о том, как  составить сценплан, она аходится в Ин-Ку баторе-у тебя туда есть доступ, это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198 
По юбилеям, если будет желание, загляни сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140973

----------


## Алена Дишкант

> Начни с прочтения страниц 10-15 (с конца) в этой темке, чтоб быть в курсе всего, что обычно непонятно новичкам:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=58 
> Дальше почитай тут
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726 
> Теперь в качестве получения опыта:
> Есть темка *по свадьбам*, то есть о том, как  составить сценплан, она аходится в Ин-Ку баторе-у тебя туда есть доступ, это тут:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198 
> По юбилеям, если будет желание, загляни сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140973



Поняла!) Огромнейшее спасибо)

----------


## Любовь Андреева

спасибо!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Кнопик

добрый день.Вот и я в ваш домик.зовут меня Аля.Буду рада знакомству и общению со всеми на сколько у мен это получится..На форуме бываю редко,работа и 2 детишек  погодки. Так что кручусь как юла. Но иногда зашиваюсь так,что приходится идти за помощью к вам в гости .Некогда писать и делиться мыслями.Надеюсь подрастут мои малявки и стану полноправной  форумчанкой

----------


## jannet46

Татьяна, добрый день.Подскажите, куда можно загрузить сценарии и игровые программы на масленицу, Пасху и Рождество для детей. И лучше копировать  сценарий в сообщение или давать ссылку на скачивание?

----------


## Джина

> куда можно загрузить сценарии и игровые программы на масленицу, Пасху и Рождество для детей.


Детский раздел у нас вот здесь:

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128

В этом разделе много тем, в которых вы можете делиться своим материалом.




> давать ссылку на скачивание


Это будет очень хорошо :Aga:  
Можно написать анонс к своим сценариям, фотки какие-нибудь с мероприятия вставить перед ссылкой, чтоб форумчане понимали о чем речь и могли пользоваться вашим материалом. 

Удачи!

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна, добрый день.


ДОБРОЙ ночи, ЖАННА!




> куда можно загрузить сценарии и игровые программы на масленицу, Пасху и Рождество для детей.


Пасха http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137707 
Масленица http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137566&page=3 
Темку про Рождество не нашла-плохо в Детском разделе ориентируюсь :Meeting: 



> И лучше копировать сценарий в сообщение или давать ссылку на скачивание?


для читателей лучше видеть текст сразу(ИМХО)

----------


## sizovamv

Здравствуйте Татьяна! Меня зовут Мария, на вашем форуме я новичок. Зарегистрировалась в прошлом году, когда попросили провести на работе новогодний корпоратив. Обшарила весь инет, а когда наткнулась на вас, просто обалдела. Столько профессионалов своего дела, что даже постеснялась пообщаться. Почитала доступные темы, как у вас говорят нахваталась верхушек. Очень хочется научиться большему. Я работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем, и праздники провожу лишь в своем коллективе, но плохо не хочется а, креативно и качественно еще учиться и учиться. Прошу принять меня в вашу дружную компанию. В этом году у нашего детского сада юбилей и ко мне обратились с просьбой провести его, направьте на путь истинный)))

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте Татьяна! Меня зовут Мария, на вашем форуме я новичок.


Привет,Маш!



> Зарегистрировалась в прошлом году, когда попросили провести на работе новогодний корпоратив. Обшарила весь инет, а когда наткнулась на вас, просто обалдела. Столько профессионалов своего дела, что даже постеснялась пообщаться.


ну и напрасно)))) Что страшного-то? :Grin:  Я всегда говорю:
-Через монитор тебя никто ни лопатой, ни веслом не ударит!!!



> Я работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем, и праздники провожу лишь в своем коллективе, но плохо не хочется а, креативно и качественно еще учиться и учиться. Прошу принять меня в вашу дружную компанию. В этом году у нашего детского сада юбилей и ко мне обратились с просьбой провести его, направьте на путь истинный)))


Чтобы попасть в разделы некоторые (в том числе тот, в котором может быть(а может и не быть) темка про юбилеи предприятий и организаций, нужно, Маш, иметь месяц на форуме(что у тебя емть)-и не менее 30 результативных сообщений.
А раз ты у нас 



> Я работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем


музрук в детсаду, то лучше всего тебе начать общаться там, где ты сама в теме, в чём ты -нге новичок.
Поэтому я советую тебе сперва прописаться у музруков, это тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143 
И начни с темки, аналогичной этой, нашей:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=407 
Там тебя встретит Муза, темка называется 
*В гостях у Музы. Беседка для новичков.*
(из аноса: Если ты впервые пришел на форум и не знаешь с чего начать, загляни сюда. Тут тебе всегда рады)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137075

----------


## sizovamv

Большое спасибо за теплые слова. Пошагала к музыкантам)))

----------


## Курица

> Пошагала к музыкантам)))


Машааааааа, когда у тебя будет порядка 30 сообщений(в любых темках форума)-вернись)))Мы подумаем, куда тебя направить, чтобы подготовить



> у вашего детского сада юбилей


 :Aga:

----------


## Светалинка

Я новичок! Всем привет! Все условия и советы от Курочки принимаю.Потихоньку осваиваюсь.

----------


## Курица

> Я новичок! Всем привет!


и тебе привет, добрая девушка!



> Все условия и советы от Курочки принимаю.


да, пройдись сперва по рекомендованным ссылочкам :Aga: 



> Потихоньку осваиваюсь.


правильно делаешь :Victory: 

К нам на форум-какими судьбами? Чем сама занимаешься-для зарплаты и для души? :Grin:

----------


## оксяночка

Всем доброго дня! Я тоже новичок, и очень хочу освоить общение на форуме. Пока фото еще не поставила, тоже пытаюсь и это освоить.
Мама-Таня, подскажи "желторотому" цыпленку как ориентироваться в темах. Мы с подругой решили в этом году сделать выездные поздравления на дому с новым годом. Уже шьем костюмы. Некоторые наброски брала с Форума.Но хотела задать вопрос по теме нового года, а в какой теме и где эта тема не знаю.А вопрос такой:обязательно надо "зажигать елку", а если елка в другой комнате находится и нас туда не пригласили? Как быть, ведь все дети знают что Дед зажигает елку? Мама Курочка направь цыпленка куда-надо! Буду очень благодарна

----------


## Курица

> Всем доброго дня!


*оксяночка*, здравствуй!



> Я тоже новичок, и очень хочу освоить общение на форуме. Пока фото еще не поставила, тоже пытаюсь и это освоить.


прокрути эту темку-читай сзади наперед-найдешь много нужных ссылочек по знакомству с Форумом. :Aga: 




> Мама-Таня, подскажи "желторотому" цыпленку как ориентироваться в темах.


если ты в какой-то темке написала хоть один пост-она автоматически будет у тебя в подписках в твоем КАБИНЕТЕ. Зайдя на форум-в верхнем правом углу жми на слово *Кабинет* - и увидишь как на ладони темки, где ты уже "наследила".
А для того, чтоб попадать во все интересующие тебя темки, писать посты нужно.
1 месяц на форуме и написанные за это время 30 постов открывают двери во многие закрытые пока для тебя грифом "Личный" темы :Meeting: 



> Мы с подругой решили в этом году сделать выездные поздравления на дому с новым годом. Уже шьем костюмы. Некоторые наброски брала с Форума.Но хотела задать вопрос по теме нового года, а в какой теме и где эта тема не знаю.


свой вопрос попробуй задать в темке Новый год, здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129452 

НО!!!!!!!!!!
Чтобы  попасть в БОЛЬШУЮ ТЕМУ ПРО НОВЫЙ ГОД  -  цитирую тебе анонс этой темы:

Скоро Новый год и Рождество! Здесь вы можете обсудить, как как его организовать, подготовить и провести. В разделе собраны новогодние конкурсы, сценарии и всё. что может пригодиться для проведения новогоднего вечера.
*Вход для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений и регистрация не менее 5 дней.*

Всё поняла? То есть еще три сообщения в разных темках Ин-Ку батора, и ты сможешь туда попасть.

----------


## Марго Сити

Здравствуйте, форумчане и наидобрейшая путеводительница Курочка. На форуме я зарегистрировалась давненько, когда готовила какой то домашний праздник.А сейчас как то так получилось, что появляются заказы и хочется провести для человека не просто праздник, а ПРАЗДНИК! Вовремя вспомнила, что я зарегистрирована на этом форуме (пришлось менять пароль  :Grin: ) и начала изучать все, что здесь есть. А здесь действительно очень много....И очень хочется сказать НАИОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБИЩЕ тем, кто щедро делится своими наработками. Ведь не очень многие могут отдать просто так свое детище. Я от себя постараюсь тоже делиться, но боюсь, что форумчанам все уже знакомо

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, форумчане и наидобрейшая путеводительница Курочка.


здравствуй,Маша!



> На форуме я зарегистрировалась давненько, когда готовила какой то домашний праздник.А сейчас как то так получилось, что появляются заказы и хочется провести для человека не просто праздник, а ПРАЗДНИК!


похвальное желание!
Чтобы тебя сориентировать по темам форума, скажи, какого рода Праздники тебя особенно интересуют, чтоб я тебя смогла "послать", куда нужно...
Чтоб ты. как в мультике про прошлогодний снег, сказала с улыбкой:
-Вот послала так послала)))) :Taunt: 
[img]http://*********su/6386028.jpg[/img]  
Помнишь такой?)))))))))))))

----------


## akitel1986

Догорая Курочка, подскажи как аудиозапись загрузить или отправь где почитать можно???

----------


## Курица

> Догорая Курочка


 :Blush2: оговорочка-то-по Фрейду))))
Курочка, догорая))))) или угорая от того, что стопятьсот раз об этом уже сказано в этой темке-чуть выше и в темке "А как..."
(НУ ДА ШУЧУ, КОНЕЧНО)  :Grin: 
сейчас объяснит:
аудиозапись, как и другие файлы, удобнее всего загружать  через ссылку на ФАЙЛООБМЕННИК, причем-любой, удобный для тебя. Я чаще всего этими двумя пользуюсь:
https://cloud.mail.ru/home/  -облако на Майле
и
https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk  - Яндекс-диск на Яндексе

Загружаешь на один из них, копируешь ссылку, вставляешь в свой пост и обязательно жмёшь на пробел перед отправкой (это чтобы ссылка стала рабочей,"посинела" в твоём посте)
Пробуй, у тебя обязательно получится!
 :Aga:

----------


## lzubenko

Всем привет!!! Ещё мало чего читала на этом чудо форуме, но уже глаза горят. Меня зовут Лена я начинающий аниматор, хотя уже почти 4 года занимаюсь, но сначала очень мало, так как без рекламы, а только "Сарафанным радио", но стремлюсь к большему надеюсь здесь в кругу единомышленников всё будет идти только в гору. :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

*lzubenko*, Лена, привет.
На этой и предыдущей странице темки есть много ссылок, куда я бы посоветовала сунуть нос новичку.
Сходи по ним, почитай, попиши, и задавай вопросы, если что)))



> Ещё мало чего читала на этом чудо форуме, но уже глаза горят


удачи тебе в путешествии по форуму.

----------


## Boichuk

Добрый день! Я новичок на форуме, но не могу сказать, что я новичок как ведущая...начинала петь в художественной самодеятельности...Далее как певица на различных мероприятиях...Смотрела как другие ведут...Потом раз - и прямо настойчиво попросили провести юбилей...Ну и пошло-поехало...Даже страшно признаться, сколько же лет прошло..В данное время я ведущая-тамада-певица...Муж диджей-певец...В другое время он еще к тому же фотограф-видеограф...Хотя оба успешно закончили Московский нефтяной институт и работали по профессии...Участники (а где-то и победители) многих городских, районных, республиканских конкурсов...Надеюсь, что-то возьму для себя и буду полезна другим участникам форума...

----------


## Антонина Хаджолова

Добрый день! Очень приятно читать все что здесь написано, если захожу на форум, пропадаю как мин. часов на 4-8. Занимаюсь организацией детских праздников.Начала практиковать на своей дочечке, а теперь пришел через и сына. 

 А Курочкину харизму, чувствую аж через экран). Всем удачи!!! и мнееее  в  покорении глубин и широт  "вашего" необъятного форума)

----------


## Курица

*Boichuk*, здравствуйте,Гузель!



> х...Смотрела как другие ведут...Потом раз - и прямо настойчиво попросили провести юбилей...Ну и пошло-поехало...Даже страшно признаться, сколько же лет прошло..В данное время я ведущая-тамада-певица...Муж диджей-певец...В другое время он еще к тому же фотограф-видеограф...


такие разносторонние люди  на форуме встречаются редко :Meeting: Думаю, ВАМ у нас понравится. Только не исчезайте пишите-в этой темке страницу-две назад есть ссылки на темки, которые можно посетить и в которых можно отписаться в первую очередь...
А там и другие двери откроются-после месяца на форуме и 30 сообщений :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день!


*Антонина* , здравствуйте!!!



> если захожу на форум, пропадаю как мин. часов на 4-8.


так здорово, что форум, как БОЛОТО(в хорошем смысле)-затягивает!!! :Yahoo: 



> Занимаюсь организацией детских праздников


Думаю, не стоит зацикливаться на ОДНОМ виде праздников...хотя-кто ведет детские-побаивается, почему-то, взрослых...И  я лично (детские не ведущая)- за детские не возьмусь...привыкла, чтоб было ХОРОШО-на выходе...а дети -непредсказуемы :Meeting: 




> А Курочкину харизму, чувствую аж через экран)


 :Grin: 
[img]http://*********su/6502835.gif[/img]  




> Всем удачи!!! и мнееее в покорении глубин и широт "вашего" необъятного форума)


ошибочка вышла,Тоня! С некоторых пор он и ТВОЙ Форум))) :Aga:

----------


## Хлопушка

Добрый вечер! Я на форуме недавно и сказать, что "глаза разбегаются", значит ничего не сказать и понимаю, как же мало я знаю и умею, НО есть на кого ровняться и у кого поучиться! Спасибо вам огромное! Пока не получается загрузить фото и еще много чего, но  буду стараться.

----------


## Курица

*Хлопушка*, и вам добрый вечер! :Aga: 



> Я на форуме недавно и сказать, что "глаза разбегаются", значит ничего не сказать


"...мы все учились понемногу чему-нибудь и как -нибудь..." :Meeting: 
Найдите темку "А как?"-последние 3-4 страницы-там многие вопросы. что у вас возникли, имеют подробнейшие ответы! :Aga: 



> Пока не получается загрузить фото и еще много чего, но буду стараться.

----------


## Тамара23

Добрый день всем!!! Вот и я попала в ряды ведущих!!! Живу в Красноярском крае в с.Казачинское. Сотрудничаю и дружу с Натальей Барановской, она уже здесь много лет на сайте, и именно она подтолкнула меня начать писать!!! Я сейчас пока сижу в декрете решила заняться тем, что нравится. В прошлом имею не большой опыт в проведении "Вечеров кому за...", молодежных мероприятий, 2 корпоратива, 2 юбилея (для родных). Сейчас уже просят провести первую свадьбу, вот готовлюсь... Надеюсь на приятное, плодотворное общение с начинающими и уже профессиональными ведущими!

----------


## Курица

*Тамара23*, приветствую девушку с гордым царским именем!!!



> Сотрудничаю и дружу с Натальей Барановской, она уже здесь много лет на сайте, и именно она подтолкнула меня начать писать!!!


Да ты что? ЛУЧШЕЙ рекомендации и быть не может!
Друзья моих ДРУЗЕЙ_мои друзья! :Aga:  Привет Наташуле и её мальчишам-крепышам от Курочки! :Grin: 



> Я сейчас пока сижу в декрете решила заняться тем, что нравится


замечательно, что решила использовать свободное время для самообразования и общения с себеподобными! :Ok: 
Приглашаю в Школу Юбилея)))http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137785

----------


## Устькутяночка

Привет всем творческим, креативным, супер-идейным и мега-веселым завсегдатаям форума! Принимайте новенькую! Меня зовут Екатерина Родионова, живу в славном северном городке на берегу великой сибирской реки Лены - в Усть-Куте (Иркутская обл.), чуть выше по течению от не менее славного купеческого городка Киренска, родины замечательной ведущей Виктории Косыгиной, корифея форума. Искренне восхищаюсь Викиной работой и ее супер идеями, и счастлива, что имею возможность с ней общаться и дружить, хотя пока только на просторах интернета ))) Именно Вика меня направила на этот форум, причем не просто читать и наслаждаться результатами работы великих талантов, а присоединиться к активному общению :) 
Немного о себе: мне 28, в повседневной жизни - главный редактор городского еженедельника, по специальности инженер, но в душе творческий человек ))) В праздничной индустрии уже 8 лет, живу этим, дышу этим, обожаю своих клиентов, без ума от красивых праздников и счастливых гостей. Надеюсь, что окажусь полезной вам, найду здесь для себя много нового, научусь еще большему и просто найду друзей и единомышленников )))

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем творческим, креативным, супер-идейным и мега-веселым завсегдатаям форума!


И тебе привет,Катюш!
Надо же, второй человек сегодня-и опять по такой чудесной рекомендации!!!



> Именно Вика меня направила на этот форум, причем не просто читать и наслаждаться результатами работы великих талантов, а присоединиться к активному общению :)


С Викторией Косыгиной знакома в реале и в виртуале, она-супер-мозги и замечательный реализатор своих идей!



> Немного о себе: мне 28, в повседневной жизни - главный редактор городского еженедельника, по специальности инженер, но в душе творческий человек )))


разносторонний ты чел, Катя! :Derisive: 



> В праздничной индустрии уже 8 лет, живу этим, дышу этим, обожаю своих клиентов, без ума от красивых праздников и счастливых гостей.


 :Ok: 



> Надеюсь, что окажусь полезной вам, найду здесь для себя много нового, научусь еще большему и просто найду друзей и единомышленников )))


Я уверена в этом. Только не исчезай! Не уходи в геологи...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Привет всем творческим, креативным, супер-идейным и мега-веселым завсегдатаям форума!


Привет землякам!!! 




> а присоединиться к активному общению :)


Катя, ты по адресу! Наш дом - он не только эксклюзивно-полезный, он еще и затягивающий.Короче, ты попала  :Grin: 





> Надеюсь, что окажусь полезной вам, найду здесь для себя много нового, научусь еще большему и просто найду друзей и единомышленников )))


Катя, так и будет! Поверь мне, живущей здесь уже 6 лет, на слово!  :Aga:

----------


## zvzv

Доброго времени суток, дорогие творческие люди!
        Меня зовут Жанна, я живу на севере в городе Норильске.
Так уж повелось, что на добровольных началах я провожу корпаративы в своем родном коллективе, юбилеи и семейные праздники у друзей. Еще раз повторюсь я не профи.., просто любитель... 
        И вот, у меня возникла проблема с написанием сценария, не идет и все тут... Может вы мне сможете помочь? Ситуация следующая, мужчина 60 лет увольняется и уезжает из нашего северного города в Питер...
         Буду благодарна за любые идеи и подсказки.

----------


## Антонина Хаджолова

:Tender: Спасибо! Я в команде!

----------


## super_nadezhda

Огромное спасибо за такой радушный прием... :Tender: )) Читаю и улыбаюсь... А раз всё так начинается - с улыбки, значит это на 100% верно - НАЧИНАЕМ ДРУЖИТЬ!  :Yahoo: )) (ну, как в песне :Tender: ). А пока пытаюсь разобраться со всем, что тут есть. )) Как писать, оформлять, загружать информацию...и т.д. ))

----------


## Курица

*super_nadezhda*, добро пожаловать!



> пока пытаюсь разобраться со всем, что тут есть. )) Как писать, оформлять, загружать информацию...и т.д. ))


Ты эту темку-в которой находишься-пролистай назад страницы на три-и внимательно читай посты мои и других старичков-там ссылки и советы. Если им будешь следовать-процесс знакомства с Форумом и вливания в него))) пройдет незаметно и безболезненно! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Валька

Уууфф...вот и я..Всем здравствуйте!!! ОООчень была удивлена что мне ответило не автоматическое сообщение, а сама хозяйка! Притом с приятного комплимента в мой адрес:)еще раз спасибо! Ну и конечно же пока не все понимаю, хотя верю что всё у вас здесь продумано и по полочкам разложено. Чтож озираюсь, топчюсь на месте(как мне кажется)но азарт и вдохновение не дают покоя....здесь столько талантливейших людей!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Курица

*Валька*, и тебе не хворать, а здравствовать!




> Уууфф...вот и я..


молодец, правильной дорогой пошла и сразу эту темку нашла! :Ok:

----------


## Юляша Пензючка

*Валька*, Привет Поволжье! Я из Пензы)))) Не  топчись у входа. Проходи, садись, здравствуй! Талантов тут каждый первый! А уж друзей сколько найдешь, мама дорогая!

----------


## ирена74

> Уууфф...вот и я..Всем здравствуйте!!!


Добрый-добрый вечер! Очень рады видеть такие привлекательные лица))))



> ОООчень была удивлена что мне ответило не автоматическое сообщение, а сама хозяйка!


Почему? Эта хозяйка самая радушная, сама-самая из всех хозяек!!! Сама по себе знаю. И многие знают, кто сюда первый раз приходит, а потом здесь (на форуме) задерживается. Я тоже была новичком. И Курочка меня приветила, обогрела, направила. Теперь она моя вторая мамочка, любимая, добрая, мудрая, к которой я всегда прислушиваюсь, к которой я бегу за советом. Так что... добро пожаловать в теплый дом, форум Ин-ку. 
Я, кстати, родилась в Самарской области, только в Жигулевске! Поэтому сразу теплом повеяло от названия города...

----------


## Donskova-t

Приветствую хозяюшку темы, Таню Курочку!
И всем ее жителям привет!



> Уууфф...вот и я..Всем здравствуйте!!!


Здравствуйте, Валентина! Какой ник прикольный. Запоминающийся! 

Проходи располагайся, тапки у входа!)))))
Я твоя соседка из Бузулука! Так что, землячка, обращайся!



> здесь столько талантливейших людей!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


просто океан!

ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ! :Yes4:

----------


## Нажия

Девочки,  это замечательно, что вы сюда пришли. Я тоже раньше ходила из темки в темку. Сейчас я учусь в школе юбилея Татьяны Жегуновой, хозяйки этой темы - Курочки. Это, действительно, школа, где учишься алгоритму проведения юбилея, от начала и до завершения праздника. После этой учебы совсем по другому уже смотришь на весь праздник, он у меня по полочкам ("по столам") в голове раскладывается.Праздник складывается как пазл в единую картинку. И мыслишь совсем по другому. Всему этому я обязана Танюше.

----------


## Мальвина13

> Уууфф...вот и я..Всем здравствуйте!!!


Привет!!!! Привет!!!!! Проходи,располагайся...Я с Украины  :Tender: 




> ОООчень была удивлена что мне ответило не автоматическое сообщение, а сама хозяйка!


Наша Курочка и приветит, и обогреет, и пошлёт  :Grin:  в нужном направлении.

----------


## Валька

:Yahoo: землякиии!значит я там где надо :Tender: 
пока визуально ознакамливаюсь со здешним распорядком(ищу ответы на мучающиие меня вопросы :Blush2: вдруг кто то их уже задавал)и оч.приятно осознавать что помощь рядом :Victory:

----------


## Курица

> ищу ответы на мучающиие меня вопросывдруг кто то их уже задавал


Хорошо, что ищешь,Валь, а не изобретаешь велосипед.
Хотя-если спросишь, что ,где и как-пошлю прямой наводкой)))
Девы не дадут соврать)))
 :Taunt: 



> Курочка и приветит, и обогреет, и пошлёт в нужном направлении.

----------


## Валька

Девочки ,тогда вопрос...что за школа юбилея? Читала отзывы ,чую -надо меня туда...

----------


## Курица

> тогда вопрос...что за школа юбилея?


Это здесь,Валя:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140973c

----------


## Валька

Прочла :Yes4: теперь...пытаюсь сложить картинку.1декабря был выпускной предыдущей группы, а сейчас набор новой!.?Курочка! Хочу попробывать там быть, куда мне теперь :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> сейчас набор новой!.


да, ты как раз оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте)))



> Хочу попробывать там быть, куда мне теперь


Ночером получишь от меня письмо в личку)))Со всеми "явками" и "паролями", жди)))! :Aga: 
А пока настоятельно рекомендую обживаться на Форуме.
Ты во Флудористане ещё не побывала, поближе с народом не познакомилась)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141097&page=12

----------


## Валька

спасибо за подробное разъяснение!!!Очень замечательные условия :Tender:

----------


## Kandybin

Доброго времени суток! Большое спасибо за полезную тему для всех,кто делает первые шаги на форуме и еще не знает всех тонкостей!

----------


## Курица

> Доброго времени суток!


*Kandybin*, и тебе здравствовать, мил человек!!! :Derisive: 
http://itube.pw/v/11330663/LTIxMTQ5MjY3XzE2NDUxMjQ1Mw/

Нечасто у нас тут представители мужеского пола бывают, а, девы? Рады мы, ой как рааады!!! Рассказывай, кто ты, и чей будешь? Чем занимаешься, чем помочь можем? :Tender:

----------


## Kandybin

Да и я рад,что прекрасная половина представлена здесь так широко)) А сам я из славного Старого Оскола.

----------


## Курица

> А сам я из славного Старого Оскола.


Никоновская летопись даёт нам основание говорить, что пограничный город-крепость Оскол был основан при царе Фёдоре Иоанновиче в 1593 году. 
Так...из мест старинных, исторических, значит...
Димитрием кличут, так?
А чем занимаешься, чем на жизнь зарабатываешь? Вижу по аватарке- праздники любишь???? А какие именно? И давно ли? И как работаешь-стендапишь, аль по-старинке, как ведущий аль тамада? :Derisive:

----------


## Kandybin

Ремесленник дел микрофонно-интерактивных, да и в культуре городской числюсь) Ведущий)

----------

Курица (08.12.2015)

----------


## Курица

> Ремесленник дел микрофонно-интерактивных, да и в культуре городской числюсь)


 :Grin: Хваткий ты, добрый молодец, стиль речи мой сразу ухватил, да разговор в нужном русле поддержал...



> Ведущий)


знать, за собой ведущий-то? Так ? :Derisive:

----------


## Ксения Ли

Спасибо большое за небольшой экскурс по форуму, гостеприимство, открытую душу и добрые советы. Пока пытаюсь адаптироваться на сайте,понять, как здесь все устроено... Очень важно и значимо,что "сторожилы" этого Дома заботятся о "новичках", заботливо предусматривая спектр всех вопросов и переживаний... Надеюсь, что мне удастся "влиться" в творческую семью и стать ее частью. Спасибо вам!!!

----------


## Натали69

добрый день!Я тоже новенькая, много интересного и полезного нахожу. работа_  давно, праздники обожа_... Но всегда есть белые пятна на карте познаний, которые наде_ сь заполнить информацией полезной , интересной и качественной.С удовольствием буду делиться с коллегами.(робкие шаги в этом направлении уже начала делать)

----------


## Курица

> Пока пытаюсь адаптироваться на сайте,понять, как здесь все устроено...





> Надеюсь, что мне удастся "влиться" в творческую семью и стать ее частью.


и я очень на это надеюсь,Ксения))) :Aga: 



> добрый день!


здравствуйте,Наталья!



> Я тоже новенькая, много интересного и полезного нахожу


замечательно! :Ok: 



> С удовольствием буду делиться с коллегами.(робкие шаги в этом направлении уже начала делать)


да, я читаю твои посты на форуме)))И даже уже успела заметить, что в твоей клавиатуре нет буквы Ю))) :Blush2:  :Aga:  Но это ничуть не мешает тебя понимать))) :Grin: 



> работа_ давно, праздники обожа_...

----------


## Д@рья

Всем здравствуйте! Принимайте на ваш замечательный форум! Только начинаю работать аниматором. Как и многие в декрете.
Спасибо за полезный форум.
Подскажите, когда можно будет зайти в закрытые группы?

----------


## Курица

> Всем здравствуйте! Принимайте на ваш замечательный форум!


Считай, что приняли)



> Только начинаю работать аниматором.


значит, тебе нужно посетить этот раздел -
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 

это раздел на форуме для  детских аниматоров там- все об их работе. Как подготовить и провести детский ДР, выпускной в школе, утренник в детском саду. Самые интересные и веселые сценарии детских праздников.



> Подскажите, когда можно будет зайти в закрытые группы?


30 результативных сообщений и месяц регистрации на форуме позволяет получить доступ во многие темы.

----------

Д@рья (17.12.2015)

----------


## Д@рья

*Курица*
 :Smile3: Спасибо за теплый прием!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо за теплый прием!


Даш, ссылка в посте выше получилась нерабочей-я только увидела :Blush2: )))И исправила:
 вот:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128   -сюда сходи! :Aga:

----------

Д@рья (17.12.2015)

----------


## Olga.B

Здравствуйте) вот и я к вам! Очень интересный форум у вас!

почему-то не могу сообразить как загрузить аватар ? подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## Margarita_2013

> почему-то не могу сообразить как загрузить аватар ? подскажите пожалуйста


Добрый день! Там где написано «Форум» и «Что нового?» там есть подпункты «Главная страница форума» далее далее и находите подпункт «Опции форума» в этом разделе выбираете «Основные настройки» потом листаете вниз и слева будут «Мои настройки» и там в настройках  «Изменить аватар»!!!))))

----------

Olga.B (22.12.2015), Курица (22.12.2015), Плюше4ка (08.09.2016)

----------


## Елена Новосибирск

> Добрый день! Там где написано «Форум» и «Что нового?» там есть подпункты «Главная страница форума» далее далее и находите подпункт «Опции форума» в этом разделе выбираете «Основные настройки» потом листаете вниз и слева будут «Мои настройки» и там в настройках  «Изменить аватар»!!!))))


Margarita, благодарю за информацию! Я тоже только на днях зарегистрировалась, ещё пока, как слепой котёнок, везде тыкаюсь, пытаюсь разобраться. Пока знакомлюсь с материалами форума. Вот и аватар поставила. У Вас здесь очень интересно!!!

----------


## elmira67

ДОРОГАЯ  КУРОЧКА, СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ВАШ ТРУД!!!С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ ВАС НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!! ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ ВАМ И НАШЕМУ (я же могу говорить НАШЕМУ, он же теперь и мой тоже) ФОРУМУ!!!  ВСЕЕЕЕХ БЛАГ!!!

----------


## GA-GA

Всем привет и с новым годом) Уважаемая Курочка, я попала на ваш форум в поисках сценария для праздника "Щенячий патруль". Мне нужно сегодня 30 сообщений написать, чтоб увидеть, то что скрыто? А то день рождение уже завтра....

----------


## PAN

> Мне нужно сегодня 30 сообщений написать, чтоб увидеть, то что скрыто? А то день рождение уже завтра....


Кроме 30 сообщений нужно еще 30 дней стажа на форуме... :Meeting:

----------


## Светлана moloz

Всем здравствуйте! Спасибо за полезный форум.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> я попала на ваш форум в поисках сценария для праздника "Щенячий патруль". Мне нужно сегодня 30 сообщений написать, чтоб увидеть, то что скрыто? А то день рождение уже завтра....


Эх, поздно я Ваш пост увидела... :Blush2:  Ваш День рождения уже, наверное, прошёл... :Meeting: 

 А для "щенячьей" темы испытательный срок проходить не нужно, она доступна абсолютно всем! 
Вот ссылка: День Рождения по мультсериалу "Щенячий патруль"




> Спасибо за полезный форум.


На здоровье, тёзка! Осваивайтесь! :Victory:

----------


## Ирискина

Всем Здравствуйте!Здравствуйте Курочка)Зовут меня Ирина,я из Санкт-Петербурга. Вот и добралась  до вашей  темки ,где  меня как раз и не *хватало*;)читаю  днями и ночами,честно скажу заходила как не зарегистрированный пользователь  готовилась к корпоративу.Корпоративы прошли на *Ура*и вот решила все таки надо как -то вливаться в коллектив ), но сперва  хочу поблагодарить всех кто оставляет свои идеи ,советы  и подсказки в доступном просмотре, это очень помогает Новичкам ,низкий поклон ВАМ -Спасибо огромное! Может и я вам чем -то пригожусь, хотя всё что я преподносила  народу Я взяла всё с интернета и с форума и даже  была  не зарегистрированной ), очень много времени ушло  на подборку , немного своего..и дальше  по ситуации)).Пытаюсь адаптироваться на форуме, есть огромное желание многому научиться,а  еще можно обмениваться опытом ,здесь очень много талантливых людей.Удачи и творческих успехов всем в этом интересном деле!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте Курочка)


И вам здравствовать,Ирочка! :Aga: 



> Зовут меня Ирина,я из Санкт-Петербурга


мы с вами -соседи. Мой солнечный Скобаристан, и ваша северная столица- в 5 часах езды друг от друга)))



> честно скажу заходила как не зарегистрированный пользователь готовилась к корпоративу.Корпоративы прошли на *Ура*и вот решила все таки надо как -то вливаться в коллектив ), но сперва хочу поблагодарить всех кто оставляет свои идеи ,советы и подсказки в доступном просмотре, это очень помогает Новичкам ,низкий поклон ВАМ -Спасибо огромное!


А вам спасибо на добром слове.
Далеко не каждая ведущая так поступает- большинство всё же геологами и остаются...увы...
А у меня скоро юбилей- 12 января будет 8(ВОСЕМЬ!!!) лет, как я на форуме. Представляете,Ира? Восемь лет изо дня в день я захожу сюда и общаюсь со ставшими мне близкими людьми...с которыми (многими из которых) встречаюсь в реале не один раз в год!!! С которыми подружились...
Чего и вам желаю!

Вы больше какого рода ведущая? Чем занимаетесь по жизни???
Приглашаю вас в тему-болталку, это здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141097&page=22

----------

KAlinchik (10.01.2016)

----------


## Ирискина

Добрый вечер Татьяна -Курочка ! Даа -это срок!! У Вас   Юбилей!!!По- любому  -Здорово!Что есть такие замечательные люди которым это интересно,это дает в жизни какой -то позитив.Это уже  как работа  ваша.   Я хоть и *новичок*я уже  хочу присутствовать на вашем Юбилее)!  Я не представляю сколько надо терпения и усидчивости..По этому поводу здесь надо  корпоративчик  устроить). :Yahoo: 



> Чего и вам желаю!


Спасибо)! Будем  стараться  обмениваться опытом чем смогу тем обменяюсь)) знаете ,вот иногда или луна ни в том месте  или солнце ни так светит,ну не идет ни разговор ,ни тема ,ни мыслей , ничего...бывают такие дни,  а бывает просто прет).  Тут уж как  получится )




> Вы больше какого рода ведущая? Чем занимаетесь по жизни???


У меня только корпоративы . Опыт маловат,поэтому  решила для себя буду учиться и еще раз учиться ,ведь- никогда не поздно?Желание есть  и оно давно присутствует . А мне нравится ,а главное получается .А по жизни я в начальниках своей  компании,компания занимается купи-продай). Но так как кризис во всем и везде  надо осваивать  ,то что нравится  пусть будет)пригодится.

----------


## Курица

> решила для себя буду учиться и еще раз учиться ,ведь- никогда не поздно?Желание есть и оно давно присутствует . А мне нравится ,а главное получается


Это хорошо: есть мотивация, присутствует желание и вкус успеха уже известен!



> У меня только корпоративы .


Значит, можно попробовать себя и в роли ведущей праздник под названием ЮБИЛЕЙ))) Не так ли? Ведь корпоративы не столь часты, чтобы на них оттачивать мастерство! :Aga: 
Приглашаю В Школу Юбилея!
О неё почитать отзывы недавно закончивших обучение - тут -
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141185

----------

Ирискина (10.01.2016)

----------


## Ирискина

> Ведь корпоративы не столь часты, чтобы на них оттачивать мастерство!
> Приглашаю В Школу Юбилея!


Да ,это верно,  я буду начинать действовать,пора ! И  в школу зайду обязательно -это мне  тоже пригодится. Спасибо за ценные  советы!

----------


## Ирискина

> А у меня скоро юбилей- 12 января будет 8(ВОСЕМЬ!!!) лет, как я на форуме. Представляете,Ира? Восемь лет изо дня в день я захожу сюда и общаюсь со ставшими мне близкими людьми...с которыми (многими из которых) встречаюсь в реале не один раз в год!!! С которыми подружились...


Татьяна -Курочка)Я не забыла ,что у Вас сегодня Юбилей форумный).Поздравляю!!!Юбилей конечно особенный праздник, веха жизни,пройденные ступени наверх!И Вы их уже преодолеваете с успехом. Я хочу  Вам пожелать ,чтобы ваши ступени шли только вверх! Всем чем Вы занимаетесь  приносило  вдохновение ,пусть это всё будет только в радость,чтобы пелось и моглось ,что задумано сбылось))здоровья ,успехов  и конечно же прекрасного настроения). :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Vishenka 19:

----------


## ХГФ

Татьяна-Курочка, добрый вечер! Неоднократно заходила на Ваш сайти никак не могу понять, как же им пользоваться? Так наслышана о нем и только все хорошее. Хочу тоже дружить, творить и обмениваться творчеством.

----------


## Агаточка

Доброй ночи!Меня зовут Оксана.Я мама двух малышей погодок.Провощу праздники для своих деток и знакомых.

----------


## Korablik74

Всем привет :) Работаем мы в Челябинске :) готовы делиться и заимствовать :) 
опыт работы с детьми, взрослыми, праздниками и т.д. - более 10 лет.

----------


## Курица

*ХГФ*, 
*Агаточка*, 
*Korablik74*, 
приветствую гостей нашего форума.
Очень хочется верить, что вы не канете в Лету , а будете общаться в темах, а не только читать и копировать материал...Почему я делаю такие выводы, спросите?
Да просто в эту тему приходят многие из только зарегистрировавшихся, а общаются потом только 1-2 из 500 человек  вновь зарегистрированных, увы)))

Даже темка такая у нас есть:

* Что вам мешает общаться на форуме?*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136850&page=14 

Очень жаль бывает людей, которые уходят в геологи-они лишаются возможности познакомиться с форумчанами в реале, побывать на встречах...
Вот темки о встречах в реале:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=200 


А вообще у нас очень много и незарегистрированных пользователей...
Смотрите: на главной странице СЕЙЧАС, в момент написания мною поста, есть такая информация:
*Кто на сайте*
*Сейчас посетителей: 1385.*
* Пользователей: 199, гостей: 1186*

----------


## Агаточка

> Кроме 30 сообщений нужно еще 30 дней стажа на форуме...


Строго у вас))) На других форумах от 10 сообщений. И есть отличная игра в слова)))

----------


## Курица

*Агаточка*, дорогая, я думаю, с 23 мая прошлого года -со дня регистрации -  :Derisive: Вы уже пять раз по 30 сообщений могли написать, если бы были заинтересованы в Форуме)))Нет? :Grin:

----------


## Агаточка

> *ХГФ*, 
> *Агаточка*, 
> *Korablik74*, 
> приветствую гостей нашего форума.
> Очень хочется верить, что вы не канете в Лету , а будете общаться в темах, а не только читать и копировать материал...Почему я делаю такие выводы, спросите?
> Да просто в эту тему приходят многие из только зарегистрировавшихся, а общаются потом только 1-2 из 500 человек  вновь зарегистрированных, увы)))
> 
> Даже темка такая у нас есть:
> 
> ...


Это здорово, что вы встречаетесь. Но на данный момент я даже думать про это не могу. Я мама 2х погодок, совершенно из другого региона.

----------


## Курица

*Агаточка*, детки растут быстро.
Если поселишься на нашем форуме (ну, как я, к примеру)))-надолго)))-посмотри на мою линеечку внизу поста-в автоподписи - видишь?  :Grin: Вчера было 8(восемь) лет, как я здесь живу-и детки твои вырастут, и ты выездной будешь...



> совершенно из другого региона.


ты же в Московской области живёшь? Так это классно-тебе в любую сторону ехать можно)
Вон, на наши встречи Флуд-Боярды Оля Жихарка из Канска Красноярского края приезжает...и ничего...было бы желание-возможность всегда можно найти.
Просто иметь нужно МОТИВАЦИЮ, согласись)))

----------


## Anastasiya25

Девочки, помогите! Делала я потихоньку праздники - Детские дни рождения. И тут мне позвонили из школы и спросили, не можем ли мы провести детский праздник. 1 час для детей 5-7 лет и второй час для детей 8-11 лет. В стиле Диско. В каждой группе по 120 человек. Я никогда в жизни таких праздников не проводила и количество детей меня, откровенно говоря, пугает! И я вообще не могу себе представить, чтобы дети целый час просто танцевали! Хотят 5 аниматоров на каждую группу. Отказываться очень не хочется. Потому что эта школа может стать постоянным клиентом, если им понравится. Девочки, умоляю, подскажите, в какую тему идти, что читать или у кого можно сценарий приобрести для такого мероприятия! Вообще любым советам буду очень благодарна!!!!

----------


## Людмила Меденцева

Меня зовут Людмила, у вас совсем недавно, и только начала осваиваться! многое еще не понятно - но мне очень тут нравиться! спасибо за то что вы есть  :Ok:

----------


## ХГФ

> *ХГФ*, 
> *Агаточка*, 
> *Korablik74*, 
> приветствую гостей нашего форума.
> Очень хочется верить, что вы не канете в Лету , а будете общаться в темах, а не только читать и копировать материал...Почему я делаю такие выводы, спросите?
> Да просто в эту тему приходят многие из только зарегистрировавшихся, а общаются потом только 1-2 из 500 человек  вновь зарегистрированных, увы)))
> 
> Даже темка такая у нас есть:
> 
> ...


Спасибо за такие добрые предложения! Я вот практически каждый сейчас на форуме - здесь так интересно... Общаешься, меняешься своим мнением, самое главное, очень много нового узнаешь! Благодарна создателям данного сайта!!!

----------


## Джина

> умоляю, подскажите, в какую тему идти, что читать или у кого можно сценарий приобрести для такого мероприятия!


Анастасия, с такой просьбой лучше обратиться в Детские праздники. Так общаются аниматоры, возможно у них есть ответы на ваши вопросы

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 




> мне очень тут нравиться





> здесь так интересно.


Спасибо за отзывы о нашем форуме. Читайте, общайтесь, спрашивайте о обо всём, что вас интересует.

----------


## антик-фантик

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Аня. Как и многие из ВАС занимаюсь организацией детских праздников. Считаю это занятие для себя основным, хотя приходится подрабатывать в других местах. Работаю официально, т.е. зарегестрированна как ИП. плачу налоги, пенсионные выплаты, всё, что полагается. Большую часть  доходов вкладываю в любимое дело, ведь чтобы пожинать нужно посеять, правильно? Приобретаю новые игры, игрушки, различную атрибутику...
Попала на ваш форум и была в полном восторге! Столько мыслей, идей, общение единомышленников! потрясающе!
Зарегестрировалась, но долго не  могла понять где тут что и как. Надеюсь хоть сейчас правильно попала.

----------


## антик-фантик

Снова я. с трудом установила фото, говорит, что установка прошла не удачно, но смотрю все же установилось. Здесь я со своими принцессами, старшая моя главная помощница на всех праздниках. Чтоб я без неё делала! Вижу многие работают парами, я работаю с ней. Правда,когда старший сын был поменьше, помогал он, а сейчас только пиратом если приглашают к мальчикам от 10 лет.(ему 12, но выглядит старше). Помню, когда мы с ним в первый раз пришли в садик(ему было 6) он показывал фокусы,а детки потом подбегали, обнимали и говорили какой он хороший!
  Это было моё ноу-хау! В какой то момент подумала, что было бы прикольно, чтоб помощник появлялся неожиданно, скажем из какой- нибудь коробки! Но он ведь тяжёлый нести, нужно катить, значит ящик на колёсах. Да. в тот момент мыслей было много, а как воплотить? Слава Богу, Господь дает нам наших детей, которые чаще всего  и становятся нашими идейными вдохновителями! Наша младшая принцесса Диана как раз к тому моменту вырастала из ходунков. Ну чем не ящик на колёсах, если конечно доработать! вырезала я сверху максимально, чтоб сынок смог залезть, снизу вставила кусок крепкой фанеры (чтоб было на чём стоять, а не по полу ходить), сшила чехол на всю эту конструкцию и вуаля! 
  Принцип такой, я прихожу в садик (для дома это не очень удобно,а для садика самое то), а детей там огого! Говорю что наверно я одна не справлюсь, нужен помощник. Дети согласны. Я вкатываю "волшебный пенёк", накрываю его большим платкам (а он уже накрыт, чтоб не видно било) говорим волшебные слова, снимаю сразу 2 платка и он выскакивает! Просто потрясающе! Такой восторг! Но это еще не всё. Помощник знакомится, узнаёт как он сюда попал и тоже хочет наколдавать себе помощника. Накрывает пенёк платком, волшебные слова и достает...петушка! всем смешно, этож не клоун! А потом немного играем с петушком, раз уж он появился. 
  Даже самой приятно вспомнить, ведь это было уже так давно... Может Диана когда подрастёт повторит номер,а пока ей только 4, ещё мала...
  А скажите, кто нибудь работает со своими детьми в качестве помощников или я одна такая, интересно...

----------


## Диа

> *ХГФ*, 
> *Агаточка*, 
> *Korablik74*, 
> приветствую гостей нашего форума.
> Очень хочется верить, что вы не канете в Лету , а будете общаться в темах, а не только читать и копировать материал...Почему я делаю такие выводы, спросите?
> Да просто в эту тему приходят многие из только зарегистрировавшихся, а общаются потом только 1-2 из 500 человек  вновь зарегистрированных, увы)))
> 
> Даже темка такая у нас есть:
> 
> ...


Ну вот я типичный геолог...накопаться не могу)))) почти не пишу - работа, работа....да и как то неудобно что то предлагать, тут кажется все есть...

----------


## Ольгия

> да и как то неудобно что то предлагать, тут кажется все есть...


Знаете, чего здесь нет? Чего-то вашего личного, придуманного именно вами! Пусть маленького, но не из тырнета! И вдруг, копая, вы обнаружите, что этот эпизод вы сделали по-другому, по-своему, - делитесь, мы будем рады услышать.

----------


## Светлана moloz

Здравствуйте. Я на форуме совсем недавно. Привел меня на форум поисковик. Искала для будущего дня рождения сына информацию по теме Щенячий патруль. 
Очень люблю я тематические дни рождения у детей. Но вот провожу пока только у своих деток, хотя уже не раз были предложения от мам друзей моих детей, но пока не решилась. Очень это ответственное дело. У сына проводила дни рождения в стиле Дино вечеринка и Энгри Бердс. У доченьки Вечеринка принцесс и Лунтик. 
Может почерпну на форуме побольше информации, наберусь опыта и тогда смогу преодолеть свою нерешительность. Спасибо за то, что есть такое место, где можно многому научится и даже оказаться полезной самой.

----------


## антик-фантик

> Здравствуйте. Я на форуме совсем недавно. Привел меня на форум поисковик. Искала для будущего дня рождения сына информацию по теме Щенячий патруль. 
> Очень люблю я тематические дни рождения у детей. Но вот провожу пока только у своих деток


здравствуйте, Светлана. Мы рады приветствовать Вас в наших рядах! Говорю за всех, хотя сама здесь совсем недавно. Мне этот форум тоже очень помог и вдохновил. Приятно общаться в кругу людей с общими интересами. Интересно, сколько лет вашим деткам. Моей младшей 4. Я уже писала выше, что привлекаю детей в проведении праздников. Обдумываю программу динозавров с её участием. ПО сценарию я полионтолог, приглашаю ребят совершить путешествие в эру динозавров,и вдруг находим огромное яйцо. У нас на глазах оно раскалывается и появляется динозаврик! Он ищет маму. Конечно мы с удовольствием ему в этом помогаем. Находим останки динозавров,(картонные детали) собираем их и вдруг они оживают! Нам надо защититься, бросаем мячики, стараясь попасть между ног фигур. Ага, они отвлеклись, нужно пролезть у них между ног, пока не опомнились. Оказавшись в тылу динозавров мы чувствуем свое превосходство и готовы атаковать! Накидываем кольца на хвост. Динозавры просят пощады, объясняя, что просто голодны. Мы кормим их рыбой. Проходим еще несколько препятствий и находим гнездо нашего динозаврика. Там записка от его мамы с благодарностью за то, что привели динозаврика и в подарок от неё волшебное яйцо, в котором лежат угощения для ребят.

[img]http://*********ru/8473029m.jpg[/img]
Именно эта картинка вдохновила меня на эту программу. Нашла её на "маминой странице".

 Вобщем как то так, еще в процессе... Расскажите, что делали вы и в каком костюме.

----------


## Джина

> Мы рады приветствовать Вас в наших рядах! Говорю за всех, хотя сама здесь совсем недавно


Абсолютно правильное приветствие  :Aga: 




> Очень люблю я тематические дни рождения у детей.





> А скажите, кто нибудь работает со своими детьми в качестве помощников или я одна такая, интересно...


Девчонки, вам прямая дорога в Детский раздел, много интересного найдете там:

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128

----------


## Аравелия

Здравствуйте, Все!!!!! Очень рада знакомству! Как и многих привел меня в ваш Дом поисковик, и вот уже несколько часов не могу уйти. Очень много полезного уже нашла для себя. За что всем очень благодарна. А еще просто очень приятно находиться в том месте, где тебя понимают, где живут так же, как ты; т.е быть на одной волне!!! О себе: я руководитель детского праздничного агентства. Четыре года работала аниматором. Сейчас у меня дружная команда молодых, творческих,энергичных девушек( к сожалению, никак не найдем парня в нашу команду).Образование педагогическое. Ранее работала преподавателем начальных классов. Чтобы не оставлять свою профессию и любимое дело, открыла еще и центр детского развития. Преподаю и пишу новые программы для анимации. Есть взрослая дочь. Одна из нашей веселой команды.Кстати, "Аравелия"- это название нашей сказочной страны, где мы стараемся придумать много волшебных сказок для детей.

----------

Istan (06.02.2016)

----------


## Курица

*Аравелия*, здравствуй!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я уверена - твоё появление на Ин-Ку-не случайность!
 :Ok: ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте!!!
Приятного путешествия по страницам Форума.

----------


## Alloxa

Добрый вечер,мы начинаем,давайте поприветствуем соседа слева...соседа справа...и конечно не забудем подарить улыбку тому,кто напротив вас...и пусть будет первый тост за встречу...ну а я хочу сказать СПАСИБО всемирной паутине за вас,за встречу с вами)))Восхищаюсь всеми!!!от старожил до новичков!!!Вы такие БОЛЬШИЕ умнички)))хочу быть такой же,можно к вам?О себе,праздник-это моя большая любовь,но к сожалению не основное занятие,в основном провожу вечеринки для своих сослуживцев и помогаю друзьям отметить весело день Варенье)))

----------


## Курица

*Alloxa*, и тебе здравствовать!! :Grin: С прибытием! Удачи в общении на форуме!

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Всем добрый вечер! Как здорово в довольно не детском возрасте оказаться новичком! Просто в детство с головой! Ну и пусть немного страшновато... неизвестно... запутанно... Зато принимают в этом форум-классе очень радушно! Почитала сообщения соратников-новичков, оказалось, что не одна я училась на воспитателя, а себя  нашла и в в сфере культуры. Большущее спасибо за теплый прием! Чуть освоюсь и попробую накропать свои (задумалась как их и назвать-то?) идеи, материалы, задумки? Ну, в общем, вы поняли. Хочу здесь прижиться.

----------


## Курица

*ЕленаЗолотаюшка*, Лена, здравствуй!



> немного страшновато... неизвестно... запутанно...


но ведь все мы так начинали, не правда ли?



> оказалось, что не одна я училась на воспитателя, а себя нашла и в в сфере культуры.


Ты работаешь в культуре? Или и праздники ведешь?

----------


## Alloxa

Добрый вечер,подскажите пожалуйста, мне нужен совет по музыкальной шляпке, куда или где можно задать вопрос?

----------


## Курица

> мне нужен совет по музыкальной шляпке, куда или где можно задать вопрос?


*Alloxa*, темка про муз. мысли(шляпу)-тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=116480&page=5 
 но там уже ссылки почти все старенькие. Спрашивай-отвечу) Прямо тут))))

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Ты работаешь в культуре? Или и праздники ведешь?[/QUOTE]

Работаю в районном и подрабатываю в сельском Домах культуры, где мало работников, и делаем всё - сценарии, оформление, костюмы в меру своих способностей и возможностей, и праздники веду, и с детьми пою, и женский вокальный коллектив есть. А вообще обожаю побыть в тишине и одиночестве.

----------


## Alloxa

Как еще можно преподнести шляпку? Самое простое -это просто я говорила гостям, что я могу читать их мысли, в другой раз я была врачом,проводила мед осмотр, гостей и юбиляра, но проблема в том, что гости это уже видели, и как еще ее обыграть не знаю,есть конечно вариант гадалки,но может подскажите как еще можно?

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Перечитала свой ответ и сама ужаснулась - ну прям всё могу.... На самом деле конечно не так, трудностей хватает. Частенько чувствую недостаток знаний именно по профессии культработника.

----------


## Курица

> Частенько чувствую недостаток знаний именно по профессии культработника.


Лена, тогда тебе вот сюда!http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=243 
Это Клубная беседка - Раздел для свободного общения и знакомства людей, кто, как и ты, трудятся в Домах Культуры.
А что касается 



> и праздники веду


то это-к нам!!!!!!)
По свадьбам, юбилеям и пр.-тут консультации можно получить) на форуме Ведущих :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Как еще можно преподнести шляпку? Самое простое -это просто я говорила гостям, что я могу читать их мысли, в другой раз я была врачом,проводила мед осмотр, гостей и юбиляра, но проблема в том, что гости это уже видели, и как еще ее обыграть не знаю,есть конечно вариант гадалки,но может подскажите как еще можно?


Попробую пофантазировать..Помнишь песню?
"пошли хотя бы смайлик, на мой...телефон"...Можно пройтись по гостям с УМНЫМ телефоном-они на одну из кнопок жмут, и...вуаля...его мысль тут же прочитана телефоном)))
Или -как я делала пожилым людям на благотв.Новогоднем "утреннике"-символ года-обезьянка-под веселую музыку шла по рукам...стоп-музыка-у кого она в руках-сажают на плечо себе, и она "шепчет" на весь зал мысль ему в ухо)))

----------

Alloxa (13.02.2016)

----------


## Alloxa

Обе идеи супер,все гениальное просто, спасибо большое, еще не решила каким вариантом воспользуюсь, но голова заработала, мысли побежали)))вместо обезьянки можно взять зодиак или или символ года,в котором родился именинник. А если брать идею с телефоном, то можно его назвать телефон правды)))) по нарезкам подготовить вопросы...уфффф

----------


## Курица

> голова заработала, мысли побежали)))


Хороший сайт с нарезками-фразами из известных кинофильмов -ЖМИТЕ ТУТ
Пролистай до конца страницы, там-аудионарезки, прослушать можно.
Скачивать так-На нарезке щёлкай ПРАВОЙ клавишей мыши и сохраняй в выпавшем окне через Сохранить аудио как...
А ещё цитирую мою работу 6-летней)))давности, ссылка рабочая-проверила  :Grin: Можешь оттуда что-то взять.



> Это интервью на юбилее(по типу шляпы).Может быть, кому -то из недавно присоединившихся к нам, пригодится.Прослушайте, напишите свои вопросы, исходя из гостей юбиляра.
> 
> Скачать тут https://yadi.sk/d/CbLPQZKIok3E6
> 
> 
> ИНТЕРВЬЮ НА ЮБИЛЕЕ
> 1.К ЖЕНЩИНЕ-гостье:
> А КАК ВЫ СО СВОИМ МУЖЕМ ПОЗНАКОМИЛИСЬ? РАССКАЖИТЕ НАМ …
> НА ТАНЦАХ, НАВЕРНОЕ? ЧТО ОН ВАМ СКАЗАЛ?
> ...

----------

Alloxa (13.02.2016)

----------


## Alloxa

Классный диалог, если вы не против,то им воспользуюсь на апрельском корпоративе)))

----------


## Курица

> если вы не против,то им воспользуюсь на апрельском корпоративе)))


 :Aga:  :Meeting: для чего и выставляла)))

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

```
Лена, тогда тебе вот сюда![url]http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=243[/url]   
[QUOTE]Это Клубная беседка - Раздел для свободного общения и знакомства людей, кто, как и ты, трудятся в Домах Культуры.
А что касается 

то это-к нам!!!!!!)
По свадьбам, юбилеям и пр.-тут консультации можно получить) на форуме Ведущих:aga:
```

[/QUOTE]

Спасибо! Уже зашла в клубную беседку, знакомлюсь. И с вами обязательно буду здесь встречаться.

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо! Уже зашла в клубную беседку, знакомлюсь. И с вами обязательно буду здесь встречаться.


Мы тебе рады) :Aga: 
Что касается цитирования предыдущего поста-ПРОСТО выделяешьтот кусочек текста, на который хочешь отреагировать , выскочит на гиперссылке слово *цитировать*, щелкаешь по нему-и кусочек оказывается процитированным, вставляется не как Код HTML, а как цитата)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

> кусочек оказывается процитированным,


Татьяна, спасибо, пробую.  

Получилось

----------


## Курица

> Получилось


 :Taunt:  а то))))))))))))),Лен))))))))), конечно, получилось) :Ok:

----------


## yana.smolyar

Здравствуйте, хочу тоже к вам. Работая аниматором "временно" (пока в декрете) застряла "тут" думаю надолго. Открила в себе массу "способностей", оказываеться я умею рисовать, шить, сочинять.... Очень мне понравился ваш форум, хочу делится своими работами (скоро наберусь смелости)... Подскажите куда отправится чтобы пообщаться по типу как организовать свою команду (устала работать в одиночку).... Спасибо

----------


## Курица

*yana.smolyar*, Яна (тебя же так зовут?), доброго дня!




> хочу тоже к вам.


Ты уже "у нас",теперь главное, не стать ГЕОЛОГОМ (так называют тут, на форуме, людей, которые, зарегистрировавшись и увидев, что здесь "клондайк", с расширившимися от удивления глазами  :Blink: начинают копать (копировать и сохранять, копировать и сохраниять, копировать и ...ну, сама понимаешь)))), а вот общаться ни с кем не общаются, забывая, что Ин-Ку-не САЙТ, а форум!
Поэтому, исходя из твоих вопросом, 



> Работая аниматором





> куда отправится чтобы пообщаться по типу как организовать свою команду


отправляю тебя вот сюда, там общаются аниматоры, там тебя встретят и приветят, помогут ответить на вопросы.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200&page=41 
 Только не переставай писать посты и общаться...видела тебя уже в темке про свинку Пепу)))
Раздел на нашем Ин-КУ http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
_Форум детских аниматоров и все об их работе_. Как подготовить и провести детский ДР, выпускной в школе, утренник в детском саду. Самые интересные и веселые сценарии детских праздников.

----------


## yana.smolyar

Спасибо огромное, постараюсь и я делится своими наработками. Знаете ли у вас тут такие опытные аниматоры что иногда кажется что твои идеи уже давным давно всем известны... Ещо рас спасибо.....

----------


## savkina_novikova

Добрый день. Меня зовут Екатерина. Я Пою, и пытаюсь научиться мастерству ведущей. Но вот столкнулась на вашем сайте с такой загвоздкой, не могу поставить аватарку) Помогите плиз)) :Tender:  
 ВСЕ разобралась)))))

----------


## Iren4er

Добрый день! Я Ирина из Восточного казахстана, г. Усть-Каменогорск. Любитель по проведению всяческих торжеств среди своих. Попала к вам на сайт будто за шикарнейший стол, на котором сто-о-о-олько всего вкусненького, все хочется попробовать - посмаковать с толком, с чувством, с расстановкой... И спасибо Вам за добрые слова для всех новичков!

----------


## Курица

*savkina_novikova*, 
*Iren4er*, 
девушки, добро пожаловать к нам. Пишите обо всём, не стесняйтесь!

----------


## Iren4er

Дорогая Курочка, хотелось бы совета. Подруга решила объединить два семейных торжества: свое 45-летие и 25-летие своей же свадьбы. Меня попросила быть ведущей (попробуй бы не попросить!..). Так вот, имхо серебряный юбилей свадьбы - событие, происходящее реже, чем юбилей дня рождения, то думаю начать со свадьбы, потом заинтриговать гостей страшной тайной, что у нас не 2 юбиляра, а 3. Чуть потянуть интригу (а может невеста беременная!..), а потом объявить, что невеста - баба-ягодка-опять. Может я совсем не права, потому что в разговоре с моей ягодкой выяснилось её мнение - "сначала она!" А я говорю: "А я вот так думала..." А она: "Ну да, кажется, ты права." А у меня сомнение закралось...

----------


## Курица

> Дорогая Курочка, хотелось бы совета.






> ак вот, имхо серебряный юбилей свадьбы - событие, происходящее реже, чем юбилей дня рождения, то думаю начать со свадьбы, потом заинтриговать гостей страшной тайной, что у нас не 2 юбиляра, а 3. Чуть потянуть интригу (а может невеста беременная!..), а потом объявить, что невеста - баба-ягодка-опять.


*Iren4er*, Ирина (тебя так зовут?) -как по-моему, так "интриги" никакой не будет -люди, приглашённые подругой, идут  на праздник, уже заранее ТОЧНО ЗНАЯ, что у неё День Рождения...
А вот БЛОКОМ в её Юбилейной Программе я бы сделала Торжественную ПЕРЕРегистрацию брака, посвящённую их серебряной годовщине. (ИМХО!)

----------


## Iren4er

> А вот БЛОКОМ в её Юбилейной Программе я бы сделала Торжественную ПЕРЕРегистрацию брака, посвящённую их серебряной годовщине. (ИМХО!)


Это обязательно! Сразу после просмотра коротенького видео с регистрацией 25-летней давности.
Интриги то не будет, конечно. Это вроде подводки. Сразу после перерегистрации и первого танца юбиляр как бы рисует портрет жены (заготовочка). Умиляясь красоте "невесты" на рисунке, представляем юбилярыню (бабу-ягодку). Переход как-то сыроват (лишь бы не сероват).
Спасибо за отклик!

----------


## Курица

> Интриги то не будет, конечно.


Ира, просто ты вначале написала



> заинтриговать гостей страшной тайной





> представляем юбилярыню (бабу-ягодку)


вот если б меня БАБОЙ (хоть ягодкой, хоть цветком))) назвала ведущая)))), я бы её невзлюбила))))))))))))
Хотя ты, конечно, подруга-имеешь право)))её ТАК назвать, но, по-моему, это банальщина-зацикливаться на расхожей фразе от  том, что "говорят, что в 45 -баба ягодка опять"...
Я бы лучше взяла лейтмотивом такого юбилея *"Тридцать с половиной"*, что соответствует истине(30+ ещё половина от тридцати, т.е.15 как раз получится =45 :Grin: )...
И подруге не обидно, и всё можно к этому подвести-к её вечной молодости, красоте и т.п. :Meeting:

----------


## Iren4er

> "Тридцать с половиной"


Слова истины просты! Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Слова истины просты! Огромное спасибо!


на здоровье,Ира) :Victory:

----------


## savkina_novikova

Спасибо большое, пока нет к сожалению времени все просмотреть. В сфере ведения праздников я новичок, был недавно небольшой опыт проведения конкурсов, ну и вела экскурсии в музее. Теряюсь, забываю важные моменты, ну и вообще считаю, что для любого проведения мероприятия очень важен сценарий. Ну и быть оратором тоже немаловажно) Вот и читаю изучаю, наматываю на ус) А вообще мне сказали, что я очень интеллигентно веду, что-бы с этим сделать? :Oj:

----------


## Виктооория

Всем привет! Хочу вступить в ваш дом и общаться <с себе подобными> :Victory: 
Меня зовут Виктория, я из г. Барнаул (Алтайского края). В 2011 году окончила Институт Культуры, профессия организатор праздников. После института работала в санатории, организатором мероприятий. Работать в этой сфере безусловно нравиться. Единственное, что не подошло это з/п. Пришлось уволиться. И работала не совсем по профессии. Сейчас в декрете, планирую все же вернуться в профессию, так как жизнь в сфере праздников имеет совершенно другую окраску))) Буду рада общаться. 
Сайт действительно хорош, всем кто причастен к его созданию огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Курица

*savkina_novikova*, Екатерина, можешь со мной не согласиться, но...



> нет к сожалению времени все просмотреть


если ЕСТЬ желание-(но оно должно быть БОЛЬШИМ!!!)и мотивация))))))) :Grin: , то время НАЙДЁТСЯ. Ведь у каждой из нас в сутках-одинаковые 24 часа))))



> В сфере ведения праздников я новичок


аждый из мЭтров ведения Праздников когда -то начинал с того же,Кать. :Aga: 



> Теряюсь, забываю важные моменты, ну и вообще считаю, что для любого проведения мероприятия очень важен сценарий.


Согласна с тобой полностью!
Сперва-сценарий, потом-достаточно сценплана)))




> А вообще мне сказали, что я очень интеллигентно веду


 :Blink: а может, тебе просто компании попались...как бы это сказать... :Blush2: совсем НЕ интеллигентные?????? :Girl Blum2:  И то, что ты такая-не МИНУС, а как раз -таки -плюс???
Короче-не унывай, читай, пиши-спрашивай. Отвечу!!! :Ok:

----------


## savkina_novikova

> а может, тебе просто компании попались...как бы это сказать...совсем НЕ интеллигентные?????? И то, что ты такая-не МИНУС, а как раз -таки -плюс???


Я совершенно спокойно отношусь к критике, в данном случае это был совет директора ресторана, в том, что от меня требуется у них просто петь, ну и общаться с публикой(именно в этом заведении), конкурсы могу у них не проводить)))) А насчет пения она в восторге. Но я намотала на ус и буду развиваться дальше, ведь на одном ресторане свет клином не сошелся)  
По поводу времени, я обязательно все изучу почитаю, и начала участвовать в обсуждениях, читаю, знакомлюсь с постоянными обитателями.

Спасибо за поддержку) :Thank You:

----------


## DenisKondratenko

Всем привет)

----------


## Елена Праздничная

Всем доброго время дня!!!! вот и я новичок, Елена Праздничная, рада присоединиться к вам, хочется тоже под ваше теплое крылышко. Как здорово что есть такой дом где просто все кишит идеями, творческими людьми, это так здорово, что все могут общаться, обмениваться опытом. Пока еще не совсем разобралась, как и что делать, но стараемся. Я со своей коллегой второй год занимаемся организацией детских праздников, сами шьем костюмы, пишем сценарии, подбираем музыкальное сопровождение, шьем реквизит, колосальный труд, и конечно ваш форум поможет сделать наши программы более яркими, интерестными, будем рады поделится нашим, пока небольшим опытом. ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет)


*DenisKondratenko*, и тебе привет! :Grin: 




> Всем доброго время дня!!!! вот и я новичок, Елена Праздничная


здравствуй, Елена Яркая да Праздничная (по аватарке вижу, что ник -то у тебя правильный!)))



> хочется тоже под ваше теплое крылышко.


с удовольствием распахиваю свои безразмерные крылья,Лен! :Aga: 



> Я со своей коллегой второй год занимаемся организацией детских праздников


надеюсь, путь в Детский Раздел вы нашли? Если нет-напиши-пошлю, дам направление)))

----------


## danilova_t

Здравствуйте! Очень рада,что наконец на просторах интернета нашлось такое теплое, приятное и полезное местечко! Совсем недавно я устроилась на работу в семейный клуб развития "Апельсин&Ко", и здесь работаю и аниматором, и фотографом, еще веду театральную студию. Аниматорская и преподавательская деятельность для меня нечто новое, но когда я увидела ваш форум,то у меня появилась надежда,что все получится! Сейчас провела несколько дней рождений в разных тематиках и нарабатываю еще материал для работы. Нахожу здесь для себя много нового и интересного, надеюсь и мои мысли кому-то помогут!ВСЕМ ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!

----------


## Елена Праздничная

направьте меня пожалуйста к любителям детских праздников))))

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте!


*danilova_t*, здравствовать и тебе!!!



> Аниматорская и преподавательская деятельность для меня нечто новое, но когда я увидела ваш форум,то у меня появилась надежда,что все получится!





> направьте меня пожалуйста к любителям детских праздников))))


Девушки, подфорум нашего Форума связанный с ведением и подготовкой детских праздников-тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 

Начните с Песочницы: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200&page=42

----------


## Елена Праздничная

Дорогие друзья!!!! поискала не нашла, может поможете, нет ли тем связанных с квестом? если нет то где лучше попросить помощи?

----------


## Курица

> поискала не нашла, может поможете, нет ли тем связанных с квестом?


детсим? Всё-в Детском Разделе-уверена-там есть всё, но доступ -ПОКА_ у тебя не во все разделы.
Спрашивать-тоже там, в Детском разделе.



> Девушки, подфорум нашего Форума связанный с ведением и подготовкой детских праздников-тут
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128

----------


## Ромашка Полевая

Девочки , возьмите меня тоже к себе под крыло.!  Зарегестрировалась осенью, но как то потерялась. А сейчас пытаюсь осваиваться на просторах сайта. Я даже не знаю к какой категории себя отнести. У меня была прошлая жизнь . Веселая, творческая в меру моих способностей. Я заканчивала режиссерское отделение училища культуры и потом пед. университет. Работала в культуре и образовании. Потом  были годы , когда я выпала из всей этой системы в связи с переездом в Германию и адаптацией к другой жизни. Но домашние праздники всегда были отдушиной для моей творческой души. Последние два года я занимаюсь организацией и проведением праздников для людей преклонного возраста из постсоветского пространства. Постепенно пришло осознание, что хочу жить  как в той   прошлой жизни,вернуться в профессию , быть самой собой и общаться с людьми близкими по духу.  Ну вот как то  так.

----------


## Курица

*Ромашка Полевая*, здравствуй,Света!



> возьмите меня тоже к себе под крыло


)))забирайся, у меня под крылом всем места хватит! :Aga: 



> пытаюсь осваиваться на просторах сайта


давай, пытайся, и вновь не потеряйся. Спрашивай, если что)))




> Постепенно пришло осознание, что хочу жить как в той прошлой жизни,вернуться в профессию , быть самой собой и общаться с людьми близкими по духу. Ну вот как то так.


у нас на форуме есть целаое "землячество" живущих в твоём государстве ведущих-выходцев из Союза))) Это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=354 
Начни с этой темки http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138213 
Удачи!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Ромашка Полевая (01.03.2016)

----------


## Ромашка Полевая

Спасибо большущее. Под вашим крылышком очень комфортно.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> поискала не нашла, может поможете, нет ли тем связанных с квестом? если нет то где лучше попросить помощи?


Леночка, как раз вчера про* квест* подробно отвечала в ИН-КУ-баторе, в этой теме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5171564
Накидала там кучу полезных ссылок на темы и сообщения форума. Проходите, смотрите. :Yes4: 

Раздел Детские праздники у нас полностью открыт для всех, без ограничений! :Ok:

----------


## Бумбарашка

Здравствуйте, нашла ваш сайт год назад, когда готовила праздник на собственный юбилей. Даже купила "изюм" - танец Дыдын, который прошел на ура! На день рождения друзей всегда стараюсь что-то придумать, какое-то необычное поздравление. Так что я любитель, но любитель с большим стажем.

----------


## Елена Праздничная

спасибо огромное, бегу скорее туда

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

> "Тридцать с половиной"


Ой, несколько дней не было сил и времени зайти на форум, а сегодня пришла и сразу бальзам на душу - оказывается, я недавно отметила ещё только тридцать с половиной лет! Вот спасибочки! Теперь на вопрос о возрасте (дети постоянно на занятиях интересуются) знаю, что ответить))

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Хочу поинтересоваться у нашей Татьяны Курочки - как узнать, что в каком-либо разделе мне ответили, куда смотреть, или каждый раз набирать снова? Не знаю, понятно ли спросила.

----------


## Курица

> как узнать, что в каком-либо разделе мне ответили, куда смотреть, или каждый раз набирать снова? Не знаю, понятно ли спросила.


Те темы, в которых ты,Лена, "наследила", автоматически попадают к тебе в подписку.
Заходишь-жми на слово Кабинет  вверху страницы, и попадешь, куда нужно!

----------


## Анна Керн

Всем доброго дня! Я - новенькая )) Имя выбрала, чтоб не забыть - во многих форумах так регистрируюсь давно. А вот называться люблю просто - Нюша )

----------


## Ромашка Полевая

Девочки, хотела спросить как принято обращаться на форуме на Ты или Вы друг к другу?

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

В четвёртом томе грех не поздороваться. )) Я Светлана,  на форуме уже несколько дней. ))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Девочки, хотела спросить


Ромашечка, привет от Незабудки! :Victory:  Встретились два цветочка на полянке Ин-Ку! :Grin: 



> как принято обращаться на форуме на Ты или Вы друг к другу?


Ромашуль, особых правил у нас на сей счёт нет. Всё, как в жизни. :Aga:  Кому как удобнее. Кто-то попадается с комплексами или со своими понятиями о воспитании, и не может незнакомых людей сразу "тыкать". Кто-то сходу с любым по-свойски начинает общаться, как будто 100 лет знакомы. Кто-то смотрит в профиле возраст собеседника и действует, исходя из понятия "старше-младше".

В таких свободных темах, как Беседка, Флудористан, Флуд-Изба и некоторые другие, предназначенные для простых разговоров, принято общаться только на "ты". 

 Ещё зависит от раздела. Уже заметила, что в разделе у ведущих чаще говорят "ты", в разделе педагогов и музруков - "Вы". Только когда уже перезнакомятся или долго вместе что-то обсуждают, переходят на "ты". Некоторые до сих пор не могут, и всем выкают, даже называя по имени-отчеству.

Лично я поступаю интуитивно по обстоятельствам. Если не уверена в доброжелательной реакции в ответ, перестраховываюсь и обращаюсь к пользователю на Вы.))

----------


## Ромашка Полевая

Спасибо,Незабудочка. Действительно, цветочная полянка  организовалась.

----------


## РыЖиК

Всем доброго дня! Я - новенькая ))  А вот называться люблю просто - Рыжик, хотя зовут меня Таня ) Очень хочу изучить ваш сайт, общаться и находить новые знакомства и друзей. Но пока столкнулась с такой проблемой, что многое для меня закрыто и не могу найти корзину для общения, не судите строго :Blush2:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я - новенькая )) А вот называться люблю просто - Рыжик, хотя зовут меня Таня ) Очень хочу изучить ваш сайт, общаться и находить новые знакомства и друзей. Но пока столкнулась с такой проблемой, что многое для меня закрыто и не могу найти корзину для общения, не судите строго


Здравствуй, Танечка-Рыжик! Приятно с тобой познакомиться! 
Про Корзину пока забудь. :Taunt:  Ты туда всё-равно попасть не сможешь, пока не наберёшь определённое количество сообщений.))) Это тебе Архимаг по незнанию ляпнул, я его уже отругала.))) Он сам тут всего вторую неделю, не очень ориентируется и всех наших правил не знает. Слушай старичков! То бишь нас. :Grin: 

Танюш, пройди по ссылочке и прочитай, что я тебе ответила в другой темке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5182016

Если окажется, что ты ведущая, дуй обратно сюда, мы тебе подскажем, где находятся Беседки этого раздела и где можно набрать сообщения. :Yes4:

----------


## РыЖиК

> Если окажется, что ты ведущая, дуй обратно сюда, мы тебе подскажем, где находятся Беседки этого раздела и где можно набрать сообщения.


Я пока начинающий аниматор, пока есть пару недель, чтоб научится, а потом сама пойду работать. Вот и пытаюсь научится всему что мне поможет в дальнейшем  :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я пока начинающий аниматор


Понятненько. Тогда ты по адресу попала!   :Aga:  
Танечка, смотри, вот здесь находится большой раздел для ведущих: *Детские праздники*

В нём есть темы для бесед: *ПЕСОЧНИЦА (площадка для новичков)* и *Лепеталка*
Там можно разговоры разговаривать. :Grin: )))

Остальные все темы - с материалами. Ходи, смотри, изучай, бери, что хочешь, и пиши, где хочешь. Этот раздел доступен всем. 

Обрати внимание, в нём есть подраздел* Аниматорская*, который тебе сейчас будет наиболее интересен.
Что-то понадобится или будет непонятно, обращайся. Удачи! :Victory:

----------

РыЖиК (14.03.2016)

----------


## танюша 16

Всем Добрый день! Я новенькая, зовут Татьяна. Новичок только здесь, а так в этой сфере 12 лет

----------


## Курица

> Всем Добрый день! Я новенькая, зовут Татьяна.


и тебе не хворать, тёзка.
Я-старенькая)))Меня тоже зовт Татьяной))) А иногда даже не зовут-я сама прихожу)
Я тут затем, чтоб вновь прибывших встречать-привечать-куда надо, посылать)))
И занимаюсь этим  :Derisive:  ни много, ни мало...а 8 лет 2 месяца и несколько дней))))



> в этой сфере 12 лет


в которой из сфер праздника, Тань??? Нишу определи...ты больше ведущая свадеб? Юбилеев?Корпоративов?Детских? Или- прям мастер-универсал??? :Blush2: 
Зачем спрашиваю? Чтоб понять, куда тебя перво-наперво послать-то...

----------


## epoha

А вот и здравствуйте!!!!! Наконец-то нашла!!!!!!!!!!! Я новенькая здесь. Постараюсь освоиться. Сама по себе люблю малость в компании повеселиться. Поэтому на корпоративах стараюсь развлечь коллег. И вот после нынешнего Новогоднего корпоратива коллега попросила провести её юбилей - 45 лет. Пока искала как это сделать, набрела на этот сайт. Надеюсь завтра найду нужную информацию. Спасибо за форум!!!

----------


## uliya83

Здравствуйте) Меня зовут Юлия мне очень интересно познакомиться с творческими интересными людьми) надеюсь я быстро освоюсь на форуме и найду много друзей!

----------


## lizabet

Всем привет!!! Весеннего настроения и только приятного общения))) Надеюсь что смогу поделиться чем то что есть у меня и утащить в копилочку новые идеи)))

----------


## Курица

*epoha*, 
*uliya83*, 
*lizabet*, добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## Оксана я

Всем здравствуйте! Во-первых, хочется поздравить Татьяну с Днём рождения! Личного счастья вам и творческих успехов! А во-вторых, как новичок, очень рада знакомству и тому, что  теперь я тоже житель этого прекрасного дома, в котором столько творческих, умных и доброжелательных людей. Хочу не только набраться опыта, но и принести пользу. Буду рада сотрудничеству.

----------


## Курица

> Всем здравствуйте! Во-первых, хочется поздравить Татьяну с Днём рождения!


*Оксана я*, спасибо большое за поздравление!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Хочу не только набраться опыта, но и принести пользу. Буду рада сотрудничеству.


и мы рады творческим личностям, готовым сотрудничать!!
Напиши, чем ты любишь заниматься, что твой "конек"-свадьбы, детские, юбилеи или...??? ЧЕМ бы ты хотела заняться на форуме, в чём набраться опыта???Чем готова поделиться?

----------


## Табакерка

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!
И хотелось бы получить ответ от тех, кто работает с подростками с ограниченными умственными возможностями. 
Моего подопечного (возраст 17 лет, развитие - 10), пригласили работать папой Смурфом. Выдали костюм, выучили несколько стишков. Сын очень хочет быть хоть чем-то полезным. Плохо получается на первых порах, но старается.
Поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста.

----------


## Курица

*Табакерка*, Ирина, здравствуйте! :Meeting: 



> отелось бы получить ответ от тех, кто работает с подростками с ограниченными умственными возможностями.


боюсь, что тут, в разделе ведущих праздники, мало кто сможет пообщаться с вами на заявленную тему :Meeting: 
Ваш подопечный обучался по программе 8-ого вида?

Но форум обширен,я думаю, вам нужно сходить вот куда: тут есть один раздел, прогуляйтесь, почитайте, напишите...-а вдруг???
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=399 

Удачи!

----------


## Курица

*Табакерка*,  и ещё -модератор Светлана  подсказывает:




> у нас для ведущих, работающих с такими детьми, есть тема:
> Праздник для детей с ограниченными возможностями
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2415032


Правда, там давно никто не писал) Дерзайте)

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.03.2016)

----------


## Оксана я

Таня, я работаю в Доме культуры художественным руководителем (хотя образование моё педагогическое). Веду праздники всего 3 года (в основном взрослые юбилеи, корпоративы). Хотелось бы набраться опыта по проведению свадьбы. Своих наработок мало, беру идейки с интернета и дорабатываю. Побегала по вашему форуму, столько всего-о-о, есть где черпать идеи, всем спасибо. Уже начала делиться своим материалом в подходящих темках. Может и мой скромный опыт кому-нибудь будет полезен.

----------


## Курица

> Таня, я работаю в Доме культуры художественным руководителем (хотя образование моё педагогическое)


спасибо за ответ,Оксана) :Aga: 



> Веду праздники всего 3 года (в основном взрослые юбилеи, корпоративы)


ну, три года-это уже срок)Это уже какой-то опыт за плечами! :Aga: 



> Побегала по вашему форуму, столько всего-о-о, есть где черпать идеи, всем спасибо.


Если будут какие-то вопросы по поиску тем или материалов-что где посмотреть-пиши без стеснения здесь или в личку-помогу. :Ok: 



> Уже начала делиться своим материалом в подходящих темках. Может и мой скромный опыт кому-нибудь будет полезен.


Да. я уже видела кое-что, молодец, правильный подход-не только БРАТЬ, но и давать! :Aga: 



> взрослые юбилеи


По такого вида праздникам приглашаю заглянуть на Кухню юбилея за моими рецептами) :Grin: 
Это-по ссылочке http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=476 
И начать читать -чтобы сразу "въехать" в рецептуру)))-  вот с этой темки: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136987 
Жду)

----------

Оксана я (30.03.2016)

----------


## Оксана я

> спасибо за ответ,Оксана)
> 
> ну, три года-это уже срок)Это уже какой-то опыт за плечами!
> 
> Если будут какие-то вопросы по поиску тем или материалов-что где посмотреть-пиши без стеснения здесь или в личку-помогу.
> 
> Да. я уже видела кое-что, молодец, правильный подход-не только БРАТЬ, но и давать!
> 
> По такого вида праздникам приглашаю заглянуть на Кухню юбилея за моими рецептами)
> ...


Ой, спасибо большое за ваше направление, уже начала изучать.

----------


## Курица

> уже начала изучать.


ну и ладушки)
Потом напишешь, почитав, как тебе)))-взгляд на праздник ЮБИЛЕЙ мой и твой-похожи?  :Derisive: Можно в личку)

----------


## Елена Чумаченко

Здравствуйте, Таня! Я новичок, сижу пока с широко открытыми глазами: сколько ВСЕГО!!! Спасибо за такой ДОМ, сколько интересного, пока ещё не сильно разобралась, но всё впереди!

Таня, а когда мне уже можно будет на Вашу Кухню Юбилея?

----------


## Ваганка

Здравствуйте, Таня и все! Меня зовут Анна, я нашла форум случайно и очень рада душевной компании. Могу поделиться наработкам по детским праздникам, квестам, пишу пьесы по сказкам в прозе (а куда бы их разместить? ).

----------


## Курица

> Таня, а когда мне уже можно будет на Вашу Кухню Юбилея?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136987   попробуйте,Лена!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, Таня и все!


Здравствуйте,Анечка!



> Могу поделиться наработкам по детским праздникам, квестам


Раздел форума нашего: *Детские праздники*
(форум детских аниматоров и все об их работе. Как подготовить и провести детский ДР, выпускной в школе, утренник в детском саду. Самые интересные и веселые сценарии детских праздников.) -тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 



> пишу пьесы по сказкам в прозе (а куда бы их разместить? )


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=160 

*Форум*: Проза
Здесь можно обсудить свои, либо чьи-то произведения, а так же пообщаться непосредственно с авторами опубликованных произведений. Каждый желающий может создать здесь собственную, именную тему и публиковать в ней своё творчество.

----------

Ваганка (10.04.2016)

----------


## Ваганка

Таня, благодарю! Вы очень внимательны и доброжелательны!  :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Таня, благодарю! Вы очень внимательны и доброжелательны!


Анечка, спасибо на добром слове. Если новичков никто не будет встречать и привечать-согласись, им будет очень сложно методом тыка попадать туда, куда нужно...или они даже не будут знать, что у нас, в нашем Большом Доме, есть что-то, в чём они, возможно, нуждаются! :Meeting: 
Поэтому, уважаемые новички, спрашивайте-ответим.
И "пошлём"! И не "на небо за звёздочкой"))), а туда, куда нужно! :Derisive:  :Aga:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Таня, благодарю! Вы очень внимательны и доброжелательны!


Таня у нас такая!
Я без ложной лести....
Просто прошло уже время... по жизненным меркам немного.... всего три года.... а как будто я СТО лет на форуме!
И все благодаря нашей ТАНЕ!!!! Не зря она - Курица, всех цыпляток себе под крылышко! Благодаря ей, я научилась общаться на форуме и пользоваться им!
А уж ее ШКОЛА ЮБИЛЕЯ вообще перевернула мои мозги и повернула их в нужном направлении!!!
За это я ей ВСЕГДА благодарна!

----------

Бегущая по волнам (11.04.2016), Курица (11.04.2016)

----------


## Тяпа-Ляпа

И я, и я, и я хочу с вами поздороваться!!!!!!  ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!!! Такого творческого местечка я еще не встречала на просторах интернета... Хочется сказать СПАСИБО всем  талантам, что тут собрались за море идей))))) В анимации я лет 5 уже) И организатор,и аниматор, и режиссер театра малого зрителя, и актер декоратор..все в одном лице) а еще логопед и психолог) воть... еще раз здравствуйте!)

----------


## Курица

> еще раз здравствуйте!)


*Тяпа-Ляпа*, приветствую коллегу в третьей степени))) :Grin: 
Почему? Да потому что)))



> И *организатор*,и аниматор, и режиссер театра малого зрителя, и актер декоратор..все в одном лице) а еще *логопед* и *психолог*)


я тоже)))) :Aga: Только организую праздники взрослые))) :Meeting:

----------


## Наумка

Таня,доброго вам денечка!!!вот и я к вам под крылышко хочу)))уж очень я этих птиц люблю :Animals 037:  :Mr47 06:  :Grin:  Сама я ведущая-любитель,провожу немного праздников,хотя могла бы и больше,но потихонечку к этому иду) форум этот обожаю, и каждый раз удивляюсь какие же здесь люди добрые и не жадные,а главное уникальные таланты) и как только в голову приходят такие интересные идеи!!! надеюсь,что тоже буду кому-нибудь полезной,ведь получает тот,кто отдает!!!!! всем добра!!!уууурррааааааа :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> вот и я к вам под крылышко хочу)))


считай, что ты уже там))) Вопросы можешь смело задавать)

----------


## olga trufanova

Тук-тук можно  присоединиться к вашей талантливой  компании?

----------


## Курица

*olga trufanova*, милости просим! Присоединяйся,Оль!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## НатусикБлинчик

Добрый вечерочек, Татьяна и все добрые люди! Пришла в ваш домик поучиться, уму разуму набраться, да и себя немного показать. Много вряд ли смогу- не профи я, а самоучка чистой воды. Как и многие здесь форумчане,  тоже начала с семейных праздников, а потом понеслась тамадейская жизнь. Попробую освоиться, насколько смогу, потому что я полный "чайник" на форумских страничках.

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечерочек, Татьяна


*НатусикБлинчик*, и тебе-доброй ночи!



> Пришла в ваш домик поучиться


классно) Только тебя нам и не хватало!!!!!!!!!!



> Попробую освоиться, насколько смогу, потому что я полный "чайник" на форумских страничках.


знаешь, а мы)))) все- до того, как стать "кофейниками", тоже были того)))чайниками)))

----------


## Наумка

> считай, что ты уже там))) Вопросы можешь смело задавать)


Танюш, спасибо)а у меня вот какой вопросик возник, я перед каждым выступлением очень переживаю и волнуюсь,после вечера голова болит-ужас как, дак вот внимание вопрос :Grin:  как ты справляешься с этим волнением?P.S. если не туда написала, прошу прощения :Tu:

----------


## Курица

> я перед каждым выступлением очень переживаю и волнуюсь


Знаешь,*Наташа*, я уверена, что если кто-то не переживает и не волнуется перед Праздником, то он просто-напросто не живой человек, а робот :Taunt: 



> ,после вечера голова болит-ужас как


А вот после вечера-обязателен душ(водичка всё негативное смывает), и умывание святой водой...И-не сочти за глупость)))-хотя можешь не верит)))- булавочку прикрепляй к своей одежде-где-то, там,  где не видно - остриём вниз...
Просто очень много плохой энергетики  вокруг...а ведущий-человек, который в центре внимания весь вечер... :Meeting: 



> как ты справляешься с этим волнением?


На семнадцатом году жизни-Праздника))) мне для того, чтобы успокоиться, достаточно взять в правую руку микрофон и улыбнуться)))
http://*********ru/9403890.jpg

----------


## Тяпа-Ляпа

> *Тяпа-Ляпа*, приветствую коллегу в третьей степени)))
> Почему? Да потому что)))
> 
> я тоже))))Только организую праздники взрослые)))




Ну тогда я очень буду стремиться к 4й степени... не люблю сидеть на месте, хочется развиваться....

----------


## Курица

> Ну тогда я очень буду стремиться к 4й степени...


похвальное желание и стремление) Но- и 4-ое сходство есть,Танюш, ибо нас с тобой и зовут одинаково)))Итак:психология,логопедия, ведение праздников,имя...Что день грядущий нам готовит?))) :br: 



> не люблю сидеть на месте, хочется развиваться....


в этом мы с тобой тоже похожи, как 2 капли воды)
*Тяпа-Ляпа*, вот наберешь 30 сообщений и месяц на форуме-выйдешь из статуса "новичок", сможешь попадать во многие пока закрытые для тебя грифом "Личный" темы, и напиши  обязательно в автоподписи своё имя, чтобы знать, как обращаться к тебе.

  А пока очень хотелось бы увидеть личико на аватарке)Тем более что в профиле у тебя очень хорошая фотография, ты-красавица!

----------


## Наумка

> Знаешь,*Наташа*, я уверена, что если кто-то не переживает и не волнуется перед Праздником, то он просто-напросто не живой человек, а робот
> 
> А вот после вечера-обязателен душ(водичка всё негативное смывает), и умывание святой водой...И-не сочти за глупость)))-хотя можешь не верит)))- булавочку прикрепляй к своей одежде-где-то, там,  где не видно - остриём вниз...
> Просто очень много плохой энергетики  вокруг...а ведущий-человек, который в центре внимания весь вечер...
> 
> На семнадцатом году жизни-Праздника))) мне для того, чтобы успокоиться, достаточно взять в правую руку микрофон и улыбнуться)))
> http://*********ru/9403890.jpg


Хорошо, Танюш, буду следовать твоим советам и надеюсь меня тоже ждет такое прекрасное будущее

----------


## Акуна Елена

Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Лена!!! Я все ни как не решалась написать).
Занимаюсь детскими праздниками(Аниматор),так ЖК оформляют шарами. В дальнейшем планирую попытать себя в роли тамады).
Работаю аниматором 2 года,деток обажаю!!!
Готова принимать любую критику. И очень люблю вдохновляться вашими идеями!!! 
Костюмы почти все шью сама

----------


## Курица

*Акуна Елена*, Елена, молодец, что решилась и написала.
На нашем форуме самое главное-это ОБЩЕНИЕ. А  начать общаться - это значит, завести приятелей в разных концах нашей необъятной России и за её пределами.
И-если повезет-эти приятельские отношения перерастают в дружбу.
И люди с Ин-Ку встречаются, знакомятся в реале и дружат уже реально!!!
Помогая друг другу в горе и делят радость!!!
Прогуляйся в темку, и сама увидишь, как это классно:  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=200

----------

Акуна Елена (17.04.2016)

----------


## Langepas

Доброго времени суток, форумчане. Зарегистрировалась  здесь давно, но как то все больше молчала. Специфика моей работы такова, что я время от времени провожу различные мероприятия, но профессионалом себя не считаю. Скорее новичок. Стараюсь всегда научиться чему-то у профессионалов. Надеюсь на приятное общение на этом форуме.

----------


## Акуна Елена

Спасибочки,за теплый прием!!!
Очень люблю новые знакомства!!!
Хочу делиться своими наработками и черпать вдохновение на новое от форумчан!)

----------


## РУШАНОВНА

Добрый вечер...ой уже ночь....зачиталась.....здесь у вас так интересно и тепло. Вот уже две недели присматриваюсь, вникаю....Работаю 23 года с детьми с детском садике и школе,  3 года детским аниматором, вот сейчас пробую в роли тамады работать, поэтому учусь, читаю, анализирую.....

----------


## Акуна Елена

*РУШАНОВНА*, я с вами полностью согласна,здесь куча полезной информации!!! Сама зачитываюсь....

----------


## олюсик76

Всем привет!

----------


## Курица

> Зарегистрировалась здесь давно, но как то все больше молчала.


*Langepas*,  :Derisive:  посмотрела на дату регистрации, и рука сама набрала текст:"Великий немой заговорил!!!"
Шучу, конечно, но очень рада, что ты решила написать)))Потому что на нашем форуме ИНТЕРЕСНЕЕ жить, только когда обрастаешь знакомыми и начинаешь общаться-на форуме, через личку и т.п.



> я время от времени провожу различные мероприятия, но профессионалом себя не считаю. Скорее новичок. *Стараюсь всегда научиться чему-то* у профессионалов.


Учиться проще,задавая вопросы и получая ответы)Поэтому-дерзай!!!!!!!!Общайся!!!!!!!Пиши!!!!!!!!
Отвечу непременно. И не только я))) :Aga:

----------


## Курица

*РУШАНОВНА*, и Вам -здравствовать)))



> здесь у вас так интересно и тепло. Вот уже две недели присматриваюсь, вникаю....


спасибо за добрые слова!!!



> Работаю 23 года с детьми с детском садике и школе


 :Vishenka 19:  :flower:  приветствую вас, коллега)



> сейчас пробую в роли тамады работать, поэтому учусь, читаю, анализирую.....


если интересно, приглашаю поучиться в Школе Юбилея) :Aga: 
Отзывы можно прочесть здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141185

----------


## НоводарДом Культуры

Добрый день! Приветствуем коллег на таком замечательном форуме!

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день! Приветствуем коллег на таком замечательном форуме!


И вам, Татьяна, добрый вечер! :Aga:

----------


## Тяпа-Ляпа

> похвальное желание и стремление) Но- и 4-ое сходство есть,Танюш, ибо нас с тобой и зовут одинаково)))Итак:психология,логопедия, ведение праздников,имя...Что день грядущий нам готовит?)))
> 
> в этом мы с тобой тоже похожи, как 2 капли воды)
> *Тяпа-Ляпа*, вот наберешь 30 сообщений и месяц на форуме-выйдешь из статуса "новичок", сможешь попадать во многие пока закрытые для тебя грифом "Личный" темы, и напиши  обязательно в автоподписи своё имя, чтобы знать, как обращаться к тебе.
> 
>   А пока очень хотелось бы увидеть личико на аватарке)Тем более что в профиле у тебя очень хорошая фотография, ты-красавица!


Татьяна,спасибо за советы) дельные))) и за комплимент)
сейчас покопаюсь в настройках, а то никак аватар настроить не могу(((( 
А вот на счет 30 сообщений...как то хочется по делу,чтоб было, обмен опытом, идеями чтоли...а это не частая выкладка, а по пустому болтать,ради этих самых 30 сообщений бессодержательно не хочется...так что я пока повыкладываю свои наработки дней рождений детских, фоты реквизита...а там глядишь со временем и наберу эти 30 заветных))))

----------

Курица (21.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> А вот на счет 30 сообщений...как то хочется по делу,чтоб было, обмен опытом, идеями чтоли...а это не частая выкладка, а по пустому болтать,ради этих самых 30 сообщений бессодержательно не хочется...так что я пока повыкладываю свои наработки дней рождений детских, фоты реквизита...а там глядишь со временем и наберу эти 30 заветных))))


Конечно,Тань, наберешь-"Москва не сразу строилась!" Главное-стремление!!!
И -мотивация!
Тогда всё будет хо-ррро-шоооооо!!! :Meeting:

----------

Тяпа-Ляпа (23.04.2016)

----------


## Langepas

> "Великий немой заговорил!!!"


Это точно про меня :Yes4: Потому что больше люблю слушать, чем говорить. 



> Учиться проще,задавая вопросы и получая ответы


Буду стараться

----------

Курица (22.04.2016)

----------


## zzz111

Доброй ночи, я новичок и не знаю в каком разделе спросить совета о проведении собственного юбилея. Провела "изыскательную" работу, но необходима помощь. Подскажите пожалуйста куда обратиться или здесь можно задавать вопросы?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Доброй ночи, я новичок и не знаю в каком разделе спросить совета о проведении собственного юбилея. Провела "изыскательную" работу, но необходима помощь. Подскажите пожалуйста куда обратиться или здесь можно задавать вопросы?


Тема "*ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ у нас, у ведущих!*" здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=112265

----------


## Инесса Мур

Доброй ночи! Мне нравится дарить радость людям. Начинала с домашних вечеринок, потом под натиском стокилограммовой хорошей подруги  :Smile3:  пошла в люди.))))))))) Каждый раз страшно, но, увидив, гостей страх уходит и "начинаем зажигать". Очень надеюсь, что подружусь здесь с форумчанами и наберусь опыта.

----------

nezabudka-8s (07.05.2016), Львовна (09.05.2016)

----------


## helgania

> Доброй ночи! Мне нравится дарить радость людям. Начинала с домашних вечеринок, потом под натиском стокилограммовой хорошей подруги  пошла в люди.))))))))) Каждый раз страшно, но, увидив, гостей страх уходит и "начинаем зажигать". Очень надеюсь, что подружусь здесь с форумчанами и наберусь опыта.


Добро пожаловать! уверяю Вас модераторы и участники тут просто самые добродушные люди!!!!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (07.05.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Очень надеюсь, что подружусь здесь с форумчанами и наберусь опыта.


Инесса, проходите, располагайтесь.

Очень надеюсь, что вы найдете здесь друзей и опыт тоже. Если есть какие-то вопросы, задавайте, с удовольствием ответим или пошлем... в те темы, где есть ответы на них))).

----------

nezabudka-8s (07.05.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> потом под натиском стокилограммовой хорошей подруги пошла в люди


 :Taunt:  Да, под таким натиском трудно устоять! Молодец, подруга!))) 




> Очень надеюсь, что подружусь здесь с форумчанами и наберусь опыта.


Инессочка, даже не сомневайтесь, всё так и будет! :Ok:  У нас люди очень отзывчивые, особенно, если видят стремление новичка к общению и обмену полезной информацией. Такие форумчане быстро становятся своими и приобретают много хороших друзей. :Aga:  Удачи!

----------

Инесса Мур (08.05.2016)

----------


## Ступа

Всем Здравствуйте! ) Зарегистрировалась и это первая тема куда я зашла. Название понравилось)

----------


## Ольгия

> Всем Здравствуйте!


И вам не хворать!)))))) 



> Зарегистрировалась и это первая тема куда я зашла. Название понравилось)


Как гритца: Бах-бах и в точку! Правильно зашла. Рассказывай, кто ты, что ты, чем занимаешься в жизни и на досуге? Чем заинтересовал наш форум? В чём помочь?
Мы рады тебя видеть!

----------


## ипполитовна

здравствуйте всем! Я Наталья. И я тоже хочу к вам. Ходила по темам, смотрела, паслась. Поняла, что очень многого не знаю. Тук-тук. Возьмете?

----------


## Славина

[img]http://*********ru/9730912.jpg[/img]

 :Taunt:

----------

Kescha (17.05.2016)

----------


## Курица

> здравствуйте всем! Я Наталья.


здравствуй,Наташа, я-Татьяна.



> И я тоже хочу к вам. Ходила по темам, смотрела, паслась. Поняла, что очень многого не знаю. Тук-тук. Возьмете?


Берем! Из Сахалинской области у нас народу не так-то много)))Но есть!
Что именно тебя интересует? Задавай вопросы) :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> [img]http://*********ru/9730912.jpg[/img]


да тута я, тута ужо))))))))) :Aga:

----------


## Инесса Мур

Я даже не думала на сколько здесь интересно и познавательно! Всем спасибо за ваше творчество!!!

----------


## ипполитовна

меня интересует все! В данный момент ничего срочного.Готовлюсь к выпускным. У меня в этом году будет три школы. Написала с тако-оой гордостью и сама смеюсь. У нас на  острове Кунашир всего три школы, не считая нашу маленькую начальную в городке. Детей не много. Сценарий нужно брать супер бюджетный. И попытаться не повториться с прошлого и позапрошлого года. Вот и приходится как-то стараться... Мне тут у вас все нравится!!!

----------


## Курица

> Готовлюсь к выпускным.


*ипполитовна*, темка выпускных у нас здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=374 
Еще советую вот эту темку почитать: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141386 
Это



> Мы - шоу-Дуэт "ДуРыч", походили по сайту и решили создать тему, которая будет связана с работой в клубах, на молодежных вечеринках и выпускных.





> Мне тут у вас все нравится!!!


а нам нравится, что ТЕБЕ нравится)
Как в песенке, помнишь?
"Я оглянулся посмотреть, не оглянулась ли она, чтоб посмотреть, не оглянулся ли я..."

----------

ипполитовна (20.05.2016)

----------


## Олюшка-Е

Здравствуйте! Я Ольга. Начинающая ведущая. Проводила праздники для своих, муж DJ, решили выйти на профессиональный уровень. Вся в волнениях, не знаю с чего начать. Записалась на курсы для ведущих мероприятий. И сюда пришла искать поддержки :Blush2:

----------


## Маргарита Карпова

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Про ваш форум слышала от ведущих нашего города, но вот зарегистрироваться решила только сейчас, и то, с помощью Ольги (Ольчик Умница). Опыта общения на форумах не имею совсем, поэтому поначалу буду тыкаться, как слепой котенок. 

Немного расскажу о себе: всегда мечтала быть актрисой, но в семье педагогов это быть не могло, поэтому стала учителем. Ведущей работаю с 2001 года. Могу сочинять стихи, переделывать песни, так что если кому надо - обращайтесь (но учтите, что на форуме не ориентируюсь вообще  :Grin:  ПОКА не ориентируюсь :Taunt: )
Работаю со своими дочерьми-двойняшками. Они очень здорово поют (ну это я хвастаюсь :Blush2: )

Примите к себе?

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Конечно примем! Располагайся! Общайся, у нас тут здОрово! Аватарку я тебе чуть позже помогу поставить  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

*Маргарита Карпова*, приветствую тебя, подруга!!!
Спросишь-почему так фамильярно?
Отвечу!
"Друзья моих друзей-мои друзья"!
Рекомендация Ольг7и дорогого стоит!



> Опыта общения на форумах не имею совсем


 :Grin: "...мы все учились понемногу...чему -нибудь и как-нибудь!"...




> Ведущей работаю с 2001 года


это-стаж,Рита. И большой! :Ok: 



> Работаю со своими дочерьми-двойняшками. Они очень здорово поют (ну это я хвастаюсь


замечательно, получается-творческое трио-ведущая+певицы :Ok: 



> Могу сочинять стихи, переделывать песни, так что если кому надо - обращайтесь


  -значит, сходи по ссылочке-http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=190     - будет интересно) :Aga: 



> Примите к себе?


с удовольствием!!!!!!
Тем более-"только тебя нам и не хватало"!!!!

----------

Маргарита Карпова (01.06.2016), Ольчик Умница (01.06.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Я Ольга.


Здравствуйте,Ольга, я - Татьяна.




> Проводила праздники для своих, муж DJ, решили выйти на профессиональный уровень.


когда вас двое-это уже большой ПЛЮС!!!!!Это уже-команда! И-что немаловажно-все заработанные денежки-в один, общий, кошелёк! :Derisive: 



> Вся в волнениях, не знаю с чего начать.


Смотря какие праздники ты планируешь,Оль, вести. Напиши, и я тебя сориентирую по темам форума (детские праздники, свадьбы,юбилеи) :Ok: 



> Записалась на курсы для ведущих мероприятий.


что за курсы? Куда записалась? Очно? заочно?



> И сюда пришла искать поддержки


Оль, если сможешь сформулировать твоё желание-то есть написать -  чего ты в первую очередь хочешь узнать - я смогу тебе помочь)

----------


## Маргарита Карпова

Танечка, огромное спасибо за добрые слова. Не ожидала, что так быстро получу ответ! Пишу сейчас с Ольгиного компа, под ее чутким руководством!  :Grin:  Учусь с самого начала, даже как ставить смайлики. Сейчас буду учиться цитировать. 



> ..мы все учились понемногу...чему -нибудь и как-нибудь!"...


ну, вот, кажется, получилось  :Yahoo: 
Теперь попробую пройти по ссылке.....

----------


## Курица

> Учусь с самого начала, даже как ставить смайлики. Сейчас буду учиться цитировать.


 :Ok: всё получилось,Рита.
Пусть Оля расскажет, где смотреть, в каких темках ты уже "наследила")-это важно. Чтобы не потеряться, когда будешь заходить уже без подруги)

----------

Ольчик Умница (01.06.2016)

----------


## ипполитовна

а я уже три раза потерялась :Blush2: . Пыталась вставить аватарку - неудачно. Пасусь у вас, красавицы и умницы все, без фотки :Tu:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> а я уже три раза потерялась


В смысле, потерялась? :Grin:  Потеряла темы, где писала? Или вообще потеряла раздел ведущих? Все разделы и подразделы видны на главной странице. А как найти сообщения, где вы писали, я недавно объясняла здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5215449




> Пыталась вставить аватарку - неудачно.


Наташенька, почитайте моё объяснение. Может, получится? http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5037094

----------


## olesya251

> Танюша, спасибо Вам!
> Да,многих уже знаю в лицо,как говорят)) Все мы разные! И от того еще интереснее общаться друг с другом!
> Вот точно Вы подметили))) Кажется, что по проведению и сказать-дополнить нечего...
> Но...буду исправляться и общаться!


 :Derisive:

----------


## Маргарита Карпова

Здравствуйте, извините, пожалуйста, тоже потерлась, т.к. совсем не ориентируюсь в интернете. А также плохо знаю компьютер.  Буду очень стараться учиться всему. ведь это не поздно никогда! Да?

----------


## Курица

*Маргарита Карпова*, здравствуйте,Рита.



> Буду очень стараться учиться всему. ведь это не поздно никогда! Да?


 :Aga: однозначно-ДА!!!!!



> никак не разберусь-как писать


*olesya251*, вы писали в заголовке. А нужно писать-в окне Быстрого ответа. Попробуй.ВСЁ получится!

----------

Маргарита Карпова (15.06.2016)

----------


## Елена Чумаченко

Приветик, девчонки, помогите, где найти тему о детских конкурсах типа как на пионерский лагерь. Наверное не понятно написала! Заказали провести вечер отдыха в частном пансионате на море, там будут дети, развлекать нужно их и по возможности привлечь родителей. Люди приехали отдыхать своими семьями и между собой, в большинстве, не знакомы. Дети, конечно, знакомятся быстро, но они могут быть разного возраста. Я попробывала искать сама по темам, но заблудилась, ПОМОГИТЕ! Я вообще то веду только взрослые праздники и с детьми боюсь работать, но нужно, сейчас от заработка сильно не откажешься.

----------


## Курица

*Елена Чумаченко*, Лена, глянь тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=87997&page=6  - это тимбилдинг, раз 


> там будут дети, развлекать нужно их и по возможности привлечь родителей


А тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=430   -всякие детские

----------

Елена Чумаченко (21.06.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Приветик, девчонки, помогите, где найти тему о детских конкурсах типа как на пионерский лагерь. Наверное не понятно написала! Заказали провести вечер отдыха в частном пансионате на море, там будут дети, развлекать нужно их и по возможности привлечь родителей.


Леночка, посмотрите раздел *Детские праздники*, там разные темы есть, в том числе с играми и конкурсами. 
Например:  
Сценарии для детского лагеря
Летняя школьная площадка или летний лагерь
Детские развлекательные и игровые программы
Детские игры и конкурсы 
Удачи! :Victory:

----------

Елена Чумаченко (21.06.2016)

----------


## Piligrim

Приветствую, Таня!
Вернулся после долгого перерыва. Пока работал там, откуда таки ушёл, вообще всякое творчество обрубило. Да и не сразу пришел в себя... Бывает такое. Хотя всякое в опыте есть (и работа лет 8 в фото, и путешествия), вот, всё-таки интересуюсь песнями. Сам сочиняю, да далее переписываем на ноты  с профессионалом. А вот что дальше? Интересный вопрос. После перерыва зашел - признаюсь, глаза разбегаются. Даже по-моему, визуально тем прибавилось на форуме, даже учитывая, что что-то отправили в архив. Смотрю - чья-то авторская песня. А самому как действовать - пока нет ясности, чтоб моё ожило. Когда-то советовал мне на форум прийти тот, кто и направил к профессионалу. С той музыканткой мы песни записываем, а вот с форумом не совсем зацепился тогда...
Как-то так, стучусь. Что посоветуете?
ПС Есть шаг, который год назад мне советовали сделать - написать хозяйке, я это сделал. Но... и так, в открытую ищу.

----------


## Курица

> Приветствую, Таня!


Пётр, приветствую)))



> Вернулся после долгого перерыва.


Ну и молодец)



> После перерыва зашел - признаюсь, глаза разбегаются. Даже по-моему, визуально тем прибавилось на форуме, даже учитывая, что что-то отправили в архив.


 :Meeting: 



> Смотрю - чья-то авторская песня. А самому как действовать - пока нет ясности, чтоб моё ожило.


пока-прогуляйся по темкам, посмотри...почитай...авторские песни-тут 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=165 
А вот тут-тоже очень интересно-видеоклипы на песни-переделки, думаю, тебе будет очень интересно тоже: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138448 
Только сперва там попроще у Гали с Игорем, а дальше-в середине темки и далее-круче)))))-с озвучкой и видео...смотри)))

----------


## Ирина Щербакова

Здравствуйте! Хотела похвастаться фотками с юбилея мужа, но смогла загрузить только две и то не знаю правильно ли. Помогите как это сделать, читала в справке, но почему то больше не грузится и в моем личном кабинете нет вкладки создать альбом

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте! Хотела похвастаться фотками с юбилея мужа, но смогла загрузить только две и то не знаю правильно ли. Помогите как это сделать, читала в справке, но почему то больше не грузится и в моем личном кабинете нет вкладки создать альбом


Ирина, ни у кого личном кабинете нет вкладки "Создать альбом". Она есть только в своём профиле.  
По опыту скажу, в профилях редко кто смотрит альбомы, только если зайдут к Вам в гости.)) Поэтому, фотоотчёты лучше выставлять в специальных темах.
Как выложить фото, я Вам ответила здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5229122

----------

Ирина Щербакова (06.07.2016)

----------


## LissaZuk

Тук-тук! Хозяева!! Можно? Я совсем новенькая, пока только пытаюсь разобраться... Хотела спросить, можно ли мне как-то перейти на мобильную версию сайта, вообще, возможно ли это, а то компьютера нет, а с телефона я даже аватарку загрузить не могу...
Заранее благоДарю))

----------


## Людмила91

Всем привет! Зарегистрировалась 2 недели назад... А вот только сегодня дошли руки, чтобы внимательнее изучить новый домик :Smile3:  Я самоучка, но уже на протяжении 8 лет успешно провожу юбилеи и ДР у знакомых (может, конечно, и врут они, что все нравится :Taunt: )
Как и у любого новичка очень много вопросов: как поставить фото, как писать сообщения, как вставлять готовые файлы... Голова кругом идет!
А еще у Вас много интересных тем, открываешь одну, не успевая ее прочитать замечаешь другую и понеслось :Yahoo: 
Буду рада любой помощи в освоении личного кабинета :Blush2:

----------


## Наталья Прис

всем добрый вечер, много слышала про ваш форум и очень хотела  здесь общаться с интересными и позитивными ведущими. , которые тебя поймут дадут дельный  и нужный совет. Хочу здесь встретить добрых друзей. Всем желаю отличного настроения , здоровья .

----------


## Плюше4ка

> Добрый день! Там где написано «Форум» и «Что нового?» там есть подпункты «Главная страница форума» далее далее и находите подпункт «Опции форума» в этом разделе выбираете «Основные настройки» потом листаете вниз и слева будут «Мои настройки» и там в настройках  «Изменить аватар»!!!))))


Уффф, ну вот и я сделала аватар. 
*Margarita_2013*, спасибо огромное Вам, а то сразу не нашла, как это сделать.

----------


## Плюше4ка

> Как еще можно преподнести шляпку? Самое простое -это просто я говорила гостям, что я могу читать их мысли, в другой раз я была врачом,проводила мед осмотр, гостей и юбиляра, но проблема в том, что гости это уже видели, и как еще ее обыграть не знаю,есть конечно вариант гадалки,но может подскажите как еще можно?



*Alloxa*, добрый день или вечер. Танюша-Курочка, с Вашего позволения я тоже внесу свой вклад в эту темку шляпки :Blush2:  Я переодеваю кого-то из гстей в доктора, у меня он "чокнутый профессор" (если получится и нужно , то скину фото) и он фонендоскопом слушает мысли гостей. А ещё, как вариант, нарядить кого-то экстрасенсом: мантия, к примеру, парик, звучит музыка из "битвы экстрасенсов"... Ну вот, как то так :Smile3:

----------


## sherbatovao

Добрый день всем! Я новичок на Вашем форуме. Но не новичок в профессии ведущего (уже более 10 лет). Сегодня второй день,как зарегистрировалась на этом форуме. Интересно настолько.что сегодня с самого утра,с перерывами на кофе-брейки,вникаю,изучаю,разбираюсь. Спасибо за ваш труд. Надеюсь,со временем,и я внесу свою лепту. (В 2011 году попытка регистрации была неудачной).

----------

Курица (09.09.2016)

----------


## gribkovo4ka

> А вот на счет 30 сообщений...как то хочется по делу,чтоб было, обмен опытом, идеями чтоли...а это не частая выкладка, а по пустому болтать,ради этих самых 30 сообщений бессодержательно не хочется...так что я пока повыкладываю свои наработки дней рождений детских, фоты реквизита...а там глядишь со временем и наберу эти 30 заветных))))


Доброго Всем дня! я тоже "новичок" и это мое первое сообщение (решилась!!), я полностью согласна с Тяпой-Ляпой на счет 30 сообщений. Мы (новички) пришли к Вам, чтобы посмотреть всю кухню изнутри, научиться уму-разуму, "заразиться" Вашими шедевральными идеями, Вашим оптимизмом, а не просто набирать очки.

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте! Я новичок и мне хотелось бы спросить совета. Может быть у кого-то есть красивые и проверенные первые тосты? Так чтобы провести и сразу завладеть вниманием?

----------


## elen-ka20

А я всегда считала что у нас есть аж 15 минут встречи,где можно и завладеть, и восхитить, и  расположить ,и сделать с ними всё что угодно,. Все терпеливо и внимательно слушают, я бы даже сказа оценивают нас как ведущего., а не смотрят на рюмку и мечтаю ну когда уже пить. Красивая встреча - и всё.. дело сделано! Вы свои ,на одной волне и первый тост- уже как  подтверждение достигнутого результат во время встречи.Такой себе"контрольный выстрел".. ИМХО

----------


## esok10

Не совсем так. Завладеть, и восхитить, и расположить ,и сделать с ними всё что угодно конечно можно. Но после 15 минут встречи так или иначе должен быть красивый первый тост. Это не говорит о том, что гости смотрят в рюмку и хотят выпить. Вовсе нет! Не считая того, что должна быть достойная программа. За 15 минут знакомства гости оценят, а потом нужно поддерживать их внимание и быть на уровне. И все-таки если кто-то может посоветовать что-то более содержательное и конкретное - буду признательна.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Буду рада любой помощи в освоении личного кабинета


Людочка, а что с кабинетом не так? Вроде там все опции доступные и понятные. Обращайтесь, если возникнут трудности.  И вот ещё полезные темы в помощь: 
Ответы на вопросы по работе форума. Для новичков и не только.
Кабинет и возможности профиля пользователя




> я полностью согласна с Тяпой-Ляпой на счет 30 сообщений. Мы (новички) пришли к Вам, чтобы посмотреть всю кухню изнутри, научиться уму-разуму, "заразиться" Вашими шедевральными идеями, Вашим оптимизмом, а не просто набирать очки.


Мариночка, одно другому не мешает. :Meeting:  Можно полноценно и информативно общаться, постепенно набирая нужное количество сообщений.))) 
"Старички" не обязаны учить "новичков" уму-разуму и, тем более, предоставлять им готовые "шедевральные идеи". Это ошибочное мнение.
 У нас ФОРУМ, который подразумевает общение, независимо от статуса пользователя. Порой "новичок" на сайте совсем не новичок в своей профессии и может показать старожилам форума довольно интересные находки и результаты своей деятельности. Для этих целей новичкам доступно огромное количество открытых тем форума. Прогуляйтесь по главной странице. Простор для общения и заражения оптимизмом - необъятный!)))) И только совсем немного разделов, где находится "самое-самое", открываются после испытательного срока. Это справедливое решение, так как оно стимулирует новичков на общение. "Не потопаешь - не полопаешь".))) 




> Может быть у кого-то есть красивые и проверенные первые тосты? Так чтобы провести и сразу завладеть вниманием?





> И все-таки если кто-то может посоветовать что-то более содержательное и конкретное - буду признательна.


Леночка, чтобы подсказать более содержательное и конкретное, нужно, как минимум, знать, для какого мероприятия Вы ищете тост - свадьбы, юбилея, семейного праздника или корпоратива на работе?.. Ведь для всех этих случаев - разные тосты! :Smile3:

----------


## esok10

Незабудка, спасибо что откликнулись! Я бы хотела красивый первый тост на свадьбу и юбилей)))

----------


## Miss_Katrin

Всем Привет! +1 еще один новичок)) Надеюсь все сложиться и между нами не станет преграда в 30 сообщений)

----------

Istan (05.11.2016)

----------


## Юлия Комагорова

Доброго времени суток!Я новичок!Пока на моем счете около 40 мероприятий.Учусь помаленьку.Прошу у вас совета ,коллеги!У меня вообще нет музыкального слуха.Вообще!Поэтому этот пробел я восполняю другим.Разнообразием всего всего.Живу я в сельской местности.Так вот иногда из уст знакомых слышу,что мол модно петь.Я им отвечаю,что у меня свой стиль.И если хотят с уклоном певца,тот пусть берут других коллег.Начинают советовать,может рэп почитаешь.Честно,каждый раз переживаю после такого.Есть ли на форуме ,такие как я,непоющие?

----------

Istan (05.11.2016)

----------


## Яаня

Всем привет. Я - детский аниматор, занимаюсь проведением праздников 3 года. Спасибо за идеи по детским дням рождения на сайте. Обязательно оставлю свои наработки по праздникам

----------


## ЛарисаСергеевна

доброго времени суток. совершенно случайно нашла ваш сайт, не скажу пока ничего нужно разобраться. работаю в сельской библиотеке в маленьком селе, часто помогаю провести разные мероприятия: проводы, дни рождения, выкупы на свадьбах - это вне работы, а на работе подготовка к мероприятиям разных направлений и с разными возрастами начиная с 5-6 лет. вот вкратце о себе не знаю нужно или нет? сейчас ищу музыку заставки для провод в армию, и параллельно на юбилей мужчине 60 лет, тоже музыкальные заставки. пока не знаю где тут можно найти увидеть послушать)))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Есть ли на форуме ,такие как я,непоющие?


Здравствуйте, Юлия! Добро пожаловать на наш гостеприимный форум! Думаю я не ошибусь, если скажу, что половина ведущих на форуме не поющие. Но для конкурсной программы не обязательно профессионально петь. Можно обозначить или продекламировать. Главное - это драйв и подача! :Yahoo: 
Заходите ко мне в мастерскую. Там вы найдете много конкурсного материала для поющих, не очень поющих и совсем не поющих :Derisive: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=458



> сейчас ищу музыку заставки для провод в армию, и параллельно на юбилей мужчине 60 лет, тоже музыкальные заставки. пока не знаю где тут можно найти увидеть послушать)))


Здравствуйте, Лариса! Тоже рады вас видеть! Вам нужно в музыкальный раздел. Там выложено  музыкальное оформление для различных мероприятий:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=199

----------


## gdk5

Добрый день...)))Классный сайт...я в культуре долго...попала сюда с ВКМ..Надеюсь надолго)))

----------

Курица (30.10.2016)

----------


## Torr

Большое спасибо! Очень рада оказаться среди таких радушных и веселых людей

----------

Курица (30.10.2016)

----------


## ДК им.Столярова

Здравствуйте! Я очень рада,что меня сюда "занесло"! Все здесь очень интересно.

----------


## PAN

*ДК им.Столярова*, Велкам...)))

Хозяйка темы в отъезде, но всегда найдется кому придти на помощь...

----------


## Тамада Алена

Добрый вечер! Я счастлива, что нахожусь в компании таких творческих и позитивных людей!)

----------


## Галчон

Здравствуйте, хочу сказать огромное спасибо за такой наполненный сайт.Я новичок как на сайте так и в творческой деятельности.Очень хочу стать ведущей праздников, но пока осмеливаюсь только вести юбилеи.Я человек очень веселый и общительный поэтому думаю что все получится. Буду рада общению, новым знакомствам и конечно Вашей поддержки.

----------


## Джина

> Я счастлива, что нахожусь в компании таких творческих и позитивных людей!)





> Буду рада общению, новым знакомствам и конечно Вашей поддержки.


Здравствуйте, дорогие новички!

 Проходите, располагайтесь, спрашивайте обо всем, что интересует. Да и просто если захочется поболтать,тоже  добро пожаловать. У нас и для этого есть специальные темки, где можно просто поболтать о своем, о женском)))

----------


## Istan

> Доброго времени суток!Я новичок!Пока на моем счете около 40 мероприятий.Учусь помаленьку.Прошу у вас совета ,коллеги!У меня вообще нет музыкального слуха.Вообще!Поэтому этот пробел я восполняю другим.Разнообразием всего всего.Живу я в сельской местности.Так вот иногда из уст знакомых слышу,что мол модно петь.Я им отвечаю,что у меня свой стиль.И если хотят с уклоном певца,тот пусть берут других коллег.Начинают советовать,может рэп почитаешь.Честно,каждый раз переживаю после такого.Есть ли на форуме ,такие как я,непоющие?


Я не пою, даже реп не читаю, но от этого мои праздники надеюсь уже не стали.

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте! Возвращаясь к теме тостов на свадьбу и юбилей предлагаю несколько вариантов которые нарыла. Может и не так круто, а вдруг кому-то пригодится?

Однажды вечером по набережной шли парень и девушка. Вдруг девушка споткнулась, а парень легонько придержал ее за руку и нежно сказал:
- Осторожно, милая, камушки.
Через пять лет по этой же набережной опять идут те же парень и девушка. Девушка споткнулась вновь, а парень подхватил ее за руку и сказал:
- Осторожней, здесь камни!
Через десять лет снова здесь же идут те же теперь уже мужчина и женщина. Вдруг женщина спотыкается, а мужчина хватает ее за руку и кричит:
- Ты что, дура, не видишь?! Здесь же камни!
Так давайте выпьем за то, чтобы у наших молодоженов на их совместном жизненном пути встречались только камушки

Было у отца три сына. И чтобы они набрались опыта и научились жизни, послал их в долгое путешествие. Вернулись они лишь спустя двадцать лет. — Похвали меня, отец, — сказал младший сын, — двадцать лет меня обижали, и я научился быть сильным. — Молодец, сынок, — но ты можешь применить свою силу не во благо. — Тогда похвали меня, отец, — сказал средний сын, — двадцать лет меня обманывали, и я научился быть мудрым. — Молодец, сынок, — но ты можешь применить свою мудрость не правильно. — Тогда похвали меня, отец, — сказал старший сын, — двадцать лет меня унижали, и я научился любить. — Вот, — сказал отец, — это то, чего не хватало твоим братьям. С любовью ты применишь свою силу и мудрость правильно. Так давайте же поднимем бокалы за нашего дорогого именинника, который двадцать лет учился быть сильным, двадцать лет учился быть мудрым и двадцать лет учился любить

----------


## Дарья Дарья

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Я здесь новичок. 
и пока особо не разобралась в структуре форума. Буду привыкать))))

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.11.2016)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Всем привет, новичкам - на всю распахнутые двери форума и этого дома (темы), хозяйка, которая самая самая самая из всех самых самых самых (ну вы, надеюсь меня понимаете :Derisive: ) Татьяна-Курочка.
Как раз у меня вопрос к ней - сестричка, подскажи, кто из наших общих знакомых в столице живёт? Дело есть к ним :Tu:

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.11.2016)

----------


## Курица

*Руслан Шумилов*, Рус, из тех, кто сейчас бывает на форуме-никого, увы(

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.11.2016)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> из тех, кто сейчас бывает на форуме-никого, увы(


Спасибо......... да я и сам сюда, по некоторым причинам, не могу заглядывать, надеюсь, что моё "временное" отсутствие должно закончится.
И желаю всем новичкам самого комфортного пребывания на форуме - всем удачи.

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (16.11.2016)

----------


## PAN

*Курица*, Тань, я аж поперхнулся - ничесе новички у нас завелись...)))

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (16.11.2016)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ничесе новички у нас завелись...)))


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.11.2016)

----------


## Джина

> ничесе новички у нас завелись...))


 :Taunt:  цыпленок - акселерат)) Русик, привееееееееееееееееееет!

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (16.11.2016)

----------


## ДАП

И я тут...пробовала уже начинать тут общаться, но т.к. информация нужна бывает редко - забросила...потом утеряны явки и пароли...потом...вот она я снова...Всем большое здравствуйте!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Я здесь новичок. 
> и пока особо не разобралась в структуре форума. Буду привыкать))))


Здравствуйте, Дарья! Приятно видеть ярославну :flower:  Люблю ваш замечетельный город! Атмосфера и люди там особенные. А на Стрелке - вообще благодать! :Smile3: 
[img]http://*********ru/12192326m.jpg[/img]
Обращайтесь, всегда помогу, если нужно. Удачи! :Victory: 



> кто из наших общих знакомых в столице живёт?


Русик, привет! У тебя в Москве вообще никого нет? Или тебе нужен кто-то конкретно? Если что - напиши мне. Найдем! :Derisive:

----------


## Генриховна

Здравствуйте, Курочка и все кто меня читает. Как приятно, когда тебя ждут и с радостью встречают... Вы, наверное, поняли. что я о Курочке.... Я очень хочу освоиться на этом сайте, как " рыба в воде", но пока еще тыкаюсь, как "слепой котенок. Я поющая тамада из Нижегородской области. Буду рада знакомству и общению с творческими людьми.

----------


## Смоляниова2

Я не пою, даже реп не читаю, но от этого мои праздники надеюсь уже не стали.

Istan
И я петь не умею, но всегда гостям говорю , что петь не умею, строго не судите, а лучше помогите))). И мы все вместе иногда поем))

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, Курочка


*Генриховна*, в Вам-здравствовать! :Aga: 



> Я очень хочу освоиться на этом сайте


чтобы освоиться, нужно заходить каждый день не один раз-а вечером сидеть тут...это-из опыта)))только тогда можно будет понять, как и что тут устроено,Наташа,дорогая!



> Я поющая тамада


классно, что помимо ведения у вас есть еще и талант певческий!!!



> Буду рада знакомству и общению с творческими людьми


спрашивайте, помогу сориентироваться, направлю, куда нужно, "пошлю")))

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.11.2016), ДАП (21.11.2016)

----------


## Семён Праздник

Всем привет! Рад познакомиться!

----------


## цветик - семицветик

здравствуйте, я новичок, некоторые странички (разделы личные) закрыты, подскажите есть ли возможность туда попасть?

----------


## Курица

> некоторые странички (разделы личные) закрыты, подскажите есть ли возможность туда попасть?


*цветик - семицветик*, 18 ноября Вы туда попадёте обязательно.Светлана.
Вы уже много сообщений написали на форуме, выставили в разных темах сценарии проведённых вами и вашими коллегами мероприятий, но  :Meeting: по правилам форума-срок 1 месяц и 30 результативных сообщений-ключ в те разделы, которые вы пока не видите.

----------


## цветик - семицветик

спасибо, буду ждать .

----------


## Лилия 92

Приветики всем всем всем!!!Я новичок и очеееень хочу к вам!!!Правда,только зарегистрировалась,  голова идет кругом-как все здесь работает?)))Будем изучать)

----------


## Роза31

Здравствуйте!!!!Я - новичок и очень хочется под Ваше уютное и теплое крылышко :Tender:

----------


## Роза31

Скажите пожалуйста,а что делать, если и делиться-то пока нечем???? :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте!!!!


Здравствуй,Роза!



> Я - новичок


Знаешь, "новичок", ты очень хороший подарок сделала себе на День Рождения-нашла наш форум и зарегистрировалась на нём. :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Скажите пожалуйста,а что делать, если и делиться-то пока нечем????


Как-нечем? А рассказом о себе???
тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=120925 
и тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138624 
И еще смотри разделы, которые зацепят...
Читай, да реагируй на прочитанное)))
Тут есть много таких разделов, в которых не обязательно выкладывать материалы, можно поговорить о "вечном"))))
К примеру:
тут -темка "Багаж тамады" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137134 -почитать и написать, каков твой багаж, с чем ты идешь на праздник???
здесь- http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322   почитать о том, как прошли мероприятия у коллег и написать свои мысли по поводу прочитанного

В Творческих мастерских найдешь много интересного-читай и оценивай, прикидывай, что тебе подойдет, это тут  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=438 

А вообще-удачи тебе,Роза!
ты что ведешь-то? Свадьбы, юбилеи, детские праздники? Как давно в праздничном бизнесе?

----------


## Роза31

> Здравствуй,Роза!
> Знаешь, "новичок", ты очень хороший подарок сделала себе на День Рождения-нашла наш форум и зарегистрировалась на нём.


Это да,спасибо большое!!!Еще хочу сказать огромнейшее спасибо за подарок,точнее подарки,который был при регистрации :Ok:  В субботу провожу юбилей и обязательно воспользуюсь некоторыми материалами!!!! Посмотрела видео,которое в материалах, сижу и улыбаюсь во весь рот :Grin: . Огрооооомное спасибо!!! :Oj:  :Vishenka 32:  :Vishenka 34: 




> А вообще-удачи тебе,Роза!
> ты что ведешь-то? Свадьбы, юбилеи, детские праздники? Как давно в праздничном бизнесе?


Спасибо :Blush2:  Ой, в бизнесе, для меня это громко сказано... До рождения детей проводила юбилеи, корпоративные вечера на работе. После рождения старшего сына я отошла от этого (родовая травма,беспокойные дни и ночи,больницы,инвалидность). За 12 лет родились еще детки. Все домашние праздники провожу сама. Украшать дом, мастерить подарки, готовится к праздникам - вот это моя стихия!!!!Я забываю обо всем!!!Вся хандра уходит на второй план... И вот в начале ноября предложили провести 2 юбилея... Растерялась сначала, давно не проводила, но один юбилей уже позади и кажется все прошло "гладко". В субботу второй :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> И вот в начале ноября предложили провести 2 юбилея... Растерялась сначала, давно не проводила, но один юбилей уже позади и кажется все прошло "гладко". В субботу второй


Тогда приглашаю тебя на кухню)))
На Кухню Юбилея-походи, почитай, рецептики наши посмотри, вдруг что пригодится?
Начни с этой темки: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136987  :Aga:

----------


## Эша

Здравствуйте! Пока не могу ориентироваться куда зайти :Blink: , помогите, пошлите куда надо :Blush2:  Очень нужно найти материал для мюзикла) Интересно всё - стихи,  стихи на известные песни, переделки песен

----------


## Борей Оксана

Здравствуйте мои хорошие!!! вот и я с вами!!! надеюсь все получится!!! да тут  же море идей... голова кругом идет.... СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!  СПАСИБО, ЧТО ПРИНЯЛИ ПОД СВОЕ КРЫЛО!!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте!


здравствуйте,Ольга!



> пошлите куда надо


мы бы с удовольствием, если вы всё же вектор(направление поиска) укажете))))А то у вас во Вселенной как-то всё очень общо))) :Meeting: 



> нужно найти *материал для мюзикла*) Интересно всё - стихи, стихи на известные песни, переделки песен


-мюзикл -то с кем будете проводить(артисты:взрослые, дети?)))
-для какой аудитории?
-на какую тему?

Расскажите, ЧТО вам нужно, поточнее, и мы с радостью вас пошлём) :Aga:  :Ok:

----------

Эша (01.12.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте мои хорошие!!!


*Борей Оксана*, и вам здравствовать,Оксаночка! :Aga: 



> вот и я с вами!!!


только тебя, если честно, нам и не хватало! :Derisive: 



> надеюсь все получится!!!


Конечно, получится, просто не может не получиться!!! Только нужно заходить каждый день и по шажочку продвигаться вперед, обследуя темки обширного форума, пока не найдёшь для себя тихую гавань, где пришвартованы корабли и лодочки таких же, как ты...тех, кто говорит с тобой на одном языке...
Я согласна с тобой полностью, да!!!



> а тут же море идей...





> СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!! СПАСИБО, ЧТО ПРИНЯЛИ ПОД СВОЕ КРЫЛО!!!


и тебе спасибо за добрые слова.
Определись, в какой раздел тебе нужно: к ведущим? К воспитателям? К культработникам?
судя по записи о месте проживания,Оксана, тебе будет интересен украинский раздел!
Смотрю, ты его уже нашла, это тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=596 
Вот и продолжай в том же духе!
Если что нужно-спрашивай!

----------


## Эша

Ой, и правда) Мюзикл взрослый, рассматриваем все интересные темы от юмора до любви, всё что цепляет :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Ой, и правда) Мюзикл взрослый, рассматриваем все интересные темы от юмора до любви, всё что цепляет


Посмотрите тут, в разделе     *Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений*
темку
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=274 
И у ведущих-вот этот раздел "Малые литературные жанры":
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=190 
Там есть много темок, к примеру 



> переделки песен


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38643 
Только хорошие стихи
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140976 
Монологи
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134275 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=63948 
ипр.пр.пр.)- на сегодняшнюю ночь и на пятницу-вам пока достаточно работы)))

Удачи! :Aga:

----------


## Иннесса-75

Доброй ночи! Так много информации, что совсем заблудилась... Подскажите пожалуйста, в какую тему мне заглянуть? Попросили найти сценарий на юбилей детского врача нефролога, 50лет-женщина, интересные сказки, песни  и игры... помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## Курица

> Доброй ночи!


*Иннесса-75*, доброго ночера! :Grin: 



> Подскажите пожалуйста, в какую тему мне заглянуть? Попросили найти сценарий на юбилей детского врача нефролога, 50лет-женщина,


думаю (даже уверена!!!) что готового сценария на юбилей доктора -нефролога, вы тут, на форуме,  не найдете ни в одной из тем!!!
А вот



> интересные сказки, песни и игры...


которые можно использовать на юбилее, поищите в разделе ЮБИЛЕЙ и ВСЕ О НЁМ http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193 
Тем там много, а тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123330  - идеи для 50 юбилея.
Удачи!

----------

ЛЕРУНЧИК (02.12.2016)

----------


## Иннесса-75

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## ЛЕРУНЧИК

Добрый вечер, хочу поблагодарить за нужный и полезный форум. Зайдёшь в тему и трудно выйти, всё затягивает и затягивает. Но время не ждёт очень нужен сценарий новогоднего театрализованного представления, со сказочными героями, вообщем сказку но для взрослых и детей. Я работаю в сельском ДК И У НАС ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ ПРОХОДИТ ВСЕГДА 31 ДЕКАБРЯ В 20-00 ЧАС., собираются и взрослые и дети, обычно показываем сказку, потом концерт небольшой, игровая программа. Очень много интересного для детей нашла, а вот для такой смешанной аудитории что то не найду, не подскажите где это можно посмотреть? Ещё раз огромное спасибо за такой замечательный сайт!!!

----------


## Галчон

Здравствуйте, такой интересный сайт, зашла что бы просто посмотреть , а потом так затянуло, и теперь надолго.Постараюсь во всем разобраться.

----------


## Ольга Кисеева

Здравствуйте. Я на форуме новичок, как впрочем и в индустрии праздника. Побывала на многих страничках. Девчонки, вы такие умницы, что делитесь своими работами. Помогите, если сможете. Нужны игры для взрослой ментовской компании. Завтра должна провести вечеринку у них. И голова идет кругом от того, что не знаю, какие игры им можно предложить. Плииииз. Девочки-мальчики, помогите.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте. Я на форуме новичок, как впрочем и в индустрии праздника.


Здравствуй,Ольга!



> Нужны игры для взрослой ментовской компании. Завтра должна провести вечеринку у них. И голова идет кругом от того, что не знаю, какие игры им можно предложить.


кое-что кинулав личку(связанное с полицией)_а так посмотрите по ссылке в темке корпоративов:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141001 
(общие)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98836 -для полиции
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129629  -игры и конкурсы для корпоративов

----------


## Ольга Кисеева

Спасибо огромное. Сейчас посмотрю.

----------


## alenik84@mail.ru

Всем добрый вечер! Хотела бы к вам присоединиться. Но не знаю, как и где))) Решила написать сюда. Зарегистрирована давно, но писать никак не осмеливалась. Решила добавить несколько своих идей . :Smile3:

----------


## Barguzenok

Очередной новичок с глупыми вопросами))) Ответ искала, не нашла. Спрашиваю в лоб (по которому небось и получу :Grin: )
Как поставить подпись? Или у меня, как у новичка нет такой функции? Много инфы сразу навалилось. Не ругайтесь  :Blush2: 
[img]http://*********su/7577437m.jpg[/img]

----------

nezabudka-8s (08.01.2017), Курица (27.12.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Как поставить подпись? Или у меня, как у новичка нет такой функции


да, пока у тебя в статусе стоит НОВИЧОК, автоматически не ставится подпись. Жди нового уровня)))Общайся на форуме)Пиши, почитав)))

----------

Barguzenok (27.12.2016), nezabudka-8s (08.01.2017)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

Здравствуйте! Как приятно в Новый год понимать, что попала под крыло, да не к абы кому, а к самой КУРОЧКЕ! А она, как известно, не последний человек в год Петуха! Это хороший знак! От изобилия материала рябит в глазах (видимо "рябит" от слова "Ряба"). Очень надеюсь, хоть на малую долю разобраться во всем этом шикардосе!

----------

nezabudka-8s (08.01.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Как приятно в Новый год понимать, что попала под крыло, да не к абы кому, а к самой КУРОЧКЕ!


приветствую Вас,Алла Анатольевна!
И-выходите-ка,матушка, из засады!!!!А то как это-больше трех лет, как зарегистрированы Вы на форуме, а написали лишь 4 сообщения?)))))По одному в год??? :Grin: 



> Очень надеюсь, хоть на малую долю разобраться во всем этом шикардосе!


общайтесь больше, иначе так и не разберетесь ни в чём)

А у меня скоро, через несколько дней, будет уже 9(девять) лет на форуме)))

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

И-выходите-ка,матушка, из засады!!!!А то как это-больше трех лет, как зарегистрированы Вы на форуме, а написали лишь 4 сообщения?)))))По одному в год???:g

Вы правы, регистрация произошла давно, но я и не заходила сюда, вот так и жила без этого чудесного форума. Только сейчас созрела и поняла, что это такое! Мне нужно поменять ник. Никакое я не "Праздничное настроение", я "Утка", до которой доходит на третьи сутки. Но теперь я здесь всерьез и надолго.

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> ... Никакое я не "Праздничное настроение", я "Утка", до которой доходит на третьи сутки. Но теперь я здесь всерьез и надолго.


Аллочка, когда разберешься и начнешь делиться своим материалом (СВОИМ - чудесными стихами, сценариями, коих у тебя много!!! Я знаю точно!!), люди увидят, что ты не "утка"!!! Ты настоящее ПРАЗДНИЧНОЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ!!! Потому что ты очень хороший и солнечный человек!!!!
И очень полезна будешь не только коллегам, которые работают с дошколятами! Но ведь ты и со взросленькими детками работала!!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (08.01.2017), Курица (08.01.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (08.01.2017)

----------


## Курица

> я "Утка", до которой доходит на третьи сутки.


 :Nono: не наговаривайте на себя,матушка!))))))))))))



> вот так и жила без этого чудесного форума. Только сейчас созрела и поняла, что это такое!


с чем ВАС и поздравляю,Алла!) :Victory:

----------

nezabudka-8s (08.01.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (08.01.2017)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

> Аллочка, когда разберешься и начнешь делиться своим материалом (СВОИМ - чудесными стихами, сценариями, коих у тебя много!!! Я знаю точно!!), люди увидят, что ты не "утка"!!! Ты настоящее ПРАЗДНИЧНОЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ!!! Потому что ты очень хороший и солнечный человек!!!!
> И очень полезна будешь не только коллегам, которые работают с дошколятами! Но ведь ты и со взросленькими детками работала!!!!


Леночка, спасибо тебе, путеводитель ты мой!
Ух ты! У меня получилось вставить цитату! Расту, е-мое!

----------

nezabudka-8s (08.01.2017), Елена Эрнст (08.01.2017), Курица (08.01.2017)

----------


## Курица

Алла, не стесняйся спрашивать, все мы...как там у классика, помнишь? 
))))...."учились понемногу чему-нибудь и как -нибудь!"))))



> Ух ты! У меня получилось вставить цитату! Расту, е-мое!


ага :Taunt: на целых 15 см вверх-одним постом! Так держать!

----------

ЭМПАТИЯ (10.01.2017)

----------


## Оксана Солнце

ОЙ, когда я тут найдусь?... потерялась, хожу кругами(((

----------


## Курица

> ОЙ, когда я тут найдусь?... потерялась, хожу кругами(((


Оксана, а вы кого потеряли-то? Или кого ищете??? Ведущих, воспитателей, работников ДК?
Напишите, чем ВЫ интересуетесь, и мы ВАС пошлём к тем, кто с Вами "одной крови")))
В то еще долго вам по форуму придется круги нарезать)

----------

nezabudka-8s (09.01.2017), Оксана Солнце (10.01.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> мы ВАС пошлём к тем, кто с Вами "одной крови"


 :Grin: 
[img]http://*********net/8818966.jpg[/img]

----------

PAN (11.02.2017), Курица (09.01.2017), Оксана Солнце (10.01.2017)

----------


## Оксана Солнце

да это мысли в слух)))-спасибо-изучаю разделы, пока путаюсь куда захожу-откуда выхожу-непривычно пока для глаз (до этого только странички в соцсетях)

----------


## dinariк

Привет, всем!!! Я тут совсем недавно, хотелось бы спросить, а почему некоторые ссылки не видно? И как можно исправить положение?

----------


## Курица

> а почему некоторые ссылки не видно? И как можно исправить положение?


30 дней на форуме и 30 результативных сообщений-и многие сейчас закрытые ссылки вам будут доступны :Aga:

----------


## dinariк

Спасибо большое за помощь)))))

----------


## Warina

Добрый день добрым людям. Работаю воспитателем в сельском детском саду. Массовых мероприятий не провожу. Шесть лет назад захотела маме сделать приятное - и организовала на даче для неё праздник "Проводы на пенсию". После этого родственники и друзья возложили на меня роль массовика-затейника. Перед Новым годом моей дочке исполнилось 16 лет. Сделала в однокомнатной квартире и для неё праздник по мотивам теле-игры "Подмосковные вечера". Хочу поделиться своими впечатлениями, но в какой теме не знаю.

----------

Курица (10.02.2017)

----------


## ЮлаЮла

Здравствуйте, люди добрые! Привыкаешь все время о ком-то заботиться, а здесь такое приятное удивление: чувствуешь себя в хорошем смысле первоклашкой. Тебя за ручку взяли и повели, все тебе разжевали, заботой окружили. Давно не испытывала ничего подобного, тем более со стороны посторонних людей, хотя каких посторонних, здесь точно все свои. Спасибо, что все так тепло и уютно

----------

Курица (08.02.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Юзвак

Ох, как здесь много всего интересного. Я человек здесь новый, но чувсвует мое сердце, что я тут у вас надолго задержусь. уж слишком мне тут понравилось.

----------

Курица (10.02.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Ким

Ребята! Мало того, что новичок в форуме, еще новичок в интернете (только с тайги выбралась), покажите,пожалуйста, как найти красивые слова для зажжения семейного очага? Везде где не сунусь-закрыто

----------


## Курица

> Везде где не сунусь-закрыто


Танюш, наш форум -не сайт, откуда сразу можно брать ВСЮ информацию, это как раз-таки форум, то.епредполагает общение, разговоры, вхождение в курс  в течение 30 дней, обмен сообщениями в открытых темках-а их немеряно!!!!!, а потом уже при наличии 30 сообщений-для тебя в аккурат 6 марта(ты зарегилась 05.02.17))) многие из тем, рядом с которыми написано Личный, будут для тебя читаемыми. :Aga: 




> красивые слова для зажжения семейного очага?


а пока я тебе напишу кое-что из искомого -в личку. Сможешь прочесть? Сообщи мне в ответ, что у тебя это получилось.
Или-если не сможешь-пиши здесь, помогу! :Ok:

----------


## Аниса428

Эгей :Smile3:  в Песочнице отметилась, а Под крыло к Курочке не заглянула :Blush2:  всех приветствую на замечательном форуме :Yahoo: , но, к сожалению,  все так и получается набегами тут бывать, прибегу, наслежу и убегу))) :Girl Blum2:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Курица (19.02.2017)

----------


## Курица

> всех приветствую на замечательном форуме


и мы тебя, Аниса.




> к сожалению, все так и получается набегами тут бывать, прибегу, наслежу и убегу)


главное-чтобы хотелось возвращаться туда, где "наследила")))

----------


## габриэль

Добрый вечер. На сайте зарегистрирована давно. Но вот только решилась написать. Спасибо за этот сайт. Я просто снимая шляпу перед творчеством Форумчан. Провожу праздники в кругу друзей и близких. Много информации черпаю с сайта.
Еще раз большой спасибо за ваше творчество. Может примите в вашу большую и талантливую семью?

----------


## Курица

> Может примите в вашу большую и талантливую семью?


 :Grin: Примем,Лен! :Aga: 



> вот только решилась написать.


правильно сделала, что решилась и написала :Yes4:

----------


## amannata

Здравствуйте. Я новичок на форуме. Честно говоря, даже не знаю с какого раздела мне начать. Наверно, мне надо сначала сказать, что я работаю в санатории, культмассовая служба. Название старинное, но мне душу греет. Мы работаем с разновозрастной категорией, в абсолютно разных жанрах. Первоначально, мне хотелось бы пообщаться с теми, кто делает театрализованные игровые, конкурсные программы. Знаю, что Дмитрий Коробейников тоже где-то здесь. Направьте меня, плиз :No2:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте. Я новичок на форуме.


Добро пожаловать, Наталья! Располагайтесь, будьте, как дома!




> Знаю, что Дмитрий Коробейников тоже где-то здесь. Направьте меня, плиз


Пожалуйста, творческая мастерская Дмитрия Коробейникова (*megamen*): http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5316612

----------


## olya.pan

Я на форуме с 2015 года ,Тоже долго боялась начинать общаться с форумчанами Теперь очень жалею о потерянном времени , Убедилась ,что тут живут замечательные ,талантливые ,отзывчивые люди ,Много интересных идей купила ,Спа

----------


## Курица

> Я на форуме с 2015 года ,Тоже долго боялась начинать общаться с форумчанами Теперь очень жалею о потерянном времени


 :Meeting: хорошо, что опомнилась))))Оля. :Tender:

----------


## nurka5

Добрый день! Я не тамада и совсем не ведущий. Просто у нас большая, дружная семья и мы часто собираемся вместе. Сейчас мы готовимся к юбилею мамы. За основу взяли тему телевидения и назвали мероприятие  «Лида ТВ».  Вот что уже запланировано: 
""Устами младенца": подготовим видео, где внуки объясняют слова «праздник», «огород», «баня» и др. 
"Пусть говорят": будем говорить о маме;
"Играй гармонь": споем частушки;
Конкурс, берут половину фото  с киноартистами, примеряют к лицу, а гости угадывают артиста;
«СМАК»: подарим фартук пенсионера и вроде напрашивается песочная церемония;

Также хотим сделать видеофильм, вставив туда нарезки фильмов, где  употребляется ее имя, профессия и т.д. Но вот тут небольшая проблема. Может, кто подскажет фильмы, где есть интересные моменты с продавцами или банковскими работниками?

----------


## Джина

> Также хотим сделать видеофильм, вставив туда нарезки фильмов, где употребляется ее имя, профессия и т.д. Но вот тут небольшая проблема. Может, кто подскажет фильмы, где есть интересные моменты с продавцами или банковскими работниками?



*nurka5*, Вам лучше разместить свою просьбу здесь

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...91#post5354491

----------


## nurka5

*Джина*, 
Спасибо! Но, у меня туда нет доступа.

----------


## Ninulyka

Добрый вечер! Как у вас тут уютненько. Девочки, огромное спасибочки за радушный прием. (Читала сообщения девочек). Надеюсь примите и меня в свою дружную семью. Давненько зарегистрировалась, еще доченька была маленькая (2012) и ее преподаватель по музыке в садике посоветовала мне ваш сайт. за что я ей очень благодарна. Сначала зашла, думала, тут все только для своих, и доступ для таких новичков, как я закрыт. Нужна срочно была информация, нужно было готовиться к конкурсу красоты в садике (кстати мы тогда в нем победили общими усилиями всей семьи и воспитателя).  Немного там, немного тут и я нашла кучу идей даже для будущего дня рождения своей малышки (уже пять лет сама провожу праздники для нее. Стараюсь делать их интересными и разнообразными. Еще увлекаюсь видеомонтажем). Но увы, потом, как всегда, работа затянула и вот -  забегаю поищу и убегаю. Одни раз выложила идею ДР Путешествие в Эквестрию. Всего 4 сообщения за 5 лет. А вот теперь я нашла другую работу любимую, и она связана с аниматорством. И я поняла, вот оно!!!!  Теперь буду чаще появляться! Потому как здесь просто КЛАДЕЗЬ идей. Спасибо за ваш труд, девочки! СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШ ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ ФОРУМ!!! ЖЕЛАЮ ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ И РОСТА!!! Я здесь надолго!

----------


## Ninulyka

Ну вот опять я.... Не прошло и года))) Дочка, задала задачку, не могу уснуть. Девочки, если не правильно написала в тему, перенаправьте, пожалуйста. Не могу найти идейки для сценария на тему Япония и Китай. Поделитесь, кто чем может. Спасибо всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## Ольга Новодвинск

Всем привет, принимайте новенькую! ;-)
Очень рада, что случайно нашла этот форум - столько полезных советов (даже не готовых идей и игр, а именно советов!) я еще нигде не находила!
Спасибо огроменное всем-всем :-)

----------

nezabudka-8s (01.04.2017)

----------


## Alfeiko

привет! Хочу под крылышко!  :Blush2: Обещаю быть задорной, веселой, оптимистичной, активной, креативной, доброжелательной  :Aga:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> привет! Хочу под крылышко!


прыгай)
*Alfeiko*, ты кто и откуда?

----------


## Alfeiko

Я Ольга (Оля, Олюня, Олька...) из Обнинска. Провожу праздники для детей от 2 до 99+. Руковожу театральной студией в детском эко-клубе "Умничка"

----------


## Курица

> Я Ольга (Оля, Олюня, Олька...) из Обнинска. Провожу праздники *для детей от 2 до 99+*.


НАШ чел, сразу видно))) :Yahoo: 
Куда тебя послать? Чем сегодня особенно головушка  занята?

----------


## Alfeiko

Ну по праздникам все ровно (сказывается 10-летний опыт). А вот с малявками моими готовимся к театральному фестивалю - хотим 7-го в Москве показаться, тут больше, наверное, психологические проблемы: как деток, которые репетируют в помещении 3х3 поставить на сцену 12х7 ???  :Meeting: 
А на форуме я для души  :Aga:  , нравится мне здесь, как дома  :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> А на форуме я для души


ты зарегилась в мой ДР)))прикинь? В этом году!!!!!!!!!
А я тут -даже не КАК)))-а дома-уже ДЕСЯТЫЙ ГОД! :Yes4:  :Meeting: 
И всё потому же)))



> нравится мне здесь





> А на форуме я для души


хочешь-в Избу приходи) Это такая болталка...не 



> по праздникам


а "за жизнь")Это тут,Оль: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142073&page=45 
Там хозяйка-баба Галя. Она добрая. Только постучи и обувь уличную сними, как войдёшь. И на люстрах не раскачивайся.

Я бы тоже сходила туда, да глазки закрываются, ибо завтра на работу...последнее занятие в ШПР, выпускаю еще 12 будущих приёмных родителей... :Victory:

----------

Alfeiko (01.04.2017)

----------


## Ольга Новодвинск

Всем привет из города Новодвинска!
Примите новенькую :-)
В неописуемом восторге от форума. Сижу на работе и читаю-читаю, работа стоит, а глаз не оторвать  :Grin: 
Я вообще режиссер массовых представлений в муниципальном Доме культуры, а аниматором заделалась только год назад, раньше как-то боялась что ли))) 
Чё там - массовые праздники не страшно, а одной в толпу детей - страшно  :Grin: 
В общем, читаю, набираюсь опыта, новых знаний и готова делиться своим опытом:)

----------


## Курица

*Ольга Новодвинск*, Оля, здравствуй!




> Примите новенькую :-)


считай, что приняли!



> В неописуемом восторге от форума. Сижу на работе и читаю-читаю, работа стоит, а глаз не оторвать


ты же РАБОТАЕШЬ, читая форум! Так и думай, и начальству своему скажи-только так можно сделать все классно на работе))) И ПОСЛЕ работы)
 :Grin: 
Спрашивай, если что, пошлю, куда надо)

----------


## ИринаСМ

Как разобраться? я в шоке! куда мне отправится первым делом? у меня сейчас задача придумать идею для выпускного 11 класс (пока без конкурсов и заданий) просто оригинальную идею как можно отметить. понятно что возможна любая тематическая вечеринка (ретро, гангстеры, ..... но все это было). хочется выстрелить! я тут подумала может радио вечер (трансляция радио программы где каждый может провести свой час, будут новости, супер хит, .... и все это привязать в окончанию школьной жизни с торжественными событиями а так же к открытому миру возможностей) или путешествие во времени (скажем школа во времена древнего человека, гимназия, современная школа и школа будущего) пока только такие варианты придумались. пошлите меня куда нибудь за идеями...... пожалуйста

----------


## Курица

> Как разобраться? я в шоке!


*ИринаСМ*, ну, во-первых, здравствуй!
во-вторых, выходи уже из шока))) 



> куда мне отправится первым делом? у меня сейчас задача придумать идею для выпускного 11 класс


ты оказалась в нужное время(ещё весна) в нужном месте(на Ин-Ку).
Поэтому-уЗБАгойся!!!



> пошлите меня куда нибудь за идеями...... пожалуйста


Ирина, сходи-ка ты вот куда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136589

----------


## ИринаСМ

Добрый вечер! перехожу по ссылке, нет доступа. может куда еще сходить???

----------


## Курица

> нет доступа


Такое бывает-не всё сразу) :Meeting:  Написала модератору Светлане, она объяснит, в чем дело.Подожди чуток) :Aga:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> перехожу по ссылке, нет доступа





> Написала модератору Светлане, она объяснит, в чем дело.Подожди чуток)


Отвечаю. Доступ в раздел выпускных откроется после 5 сообщений и 5 дней регистрации на форуме. 

*ИринаСМ*, потерпите чуток.)) Если терпеть невмоготу и нужно срочно что-то суперски-эксклюзивное на выпуск, тогда добро пожаловать сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=472
Прям в каждую темку сверху донизу заходите, глядите, выбирайте... Удачи! :Victory:

----------

Курица (13.04.2017)

----------


## ИринаСМ

Очень дорого все по ссылке..... :Tu:

----------


## Курица

> Очень дорого все по ссылке.....


Возможно, но!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Yahoo: но у вас, Ирина, на сегодняшний день уже есть 5 дней регистрации и у вас более 5 сообщений



> Доступ в раздел выпускных откроется после 5 сообщений и 5 дней регистрации на форуме.


Так что смело идите завтра по ссылке в темку выпускных-



> вот куда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136589


 :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## Ольга Соколова

Всем привет!В восторге от форума!Хочу к вам ! Но пока никак не освоюсь.

----------

Курица (18.04.2017)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Здравствуй, Оля!!!! Добро пожаловать!!!!! Девочки, это моя подруга! Дружим с детских лет до сих пор! Примите, как родную!!!
Оля, не бойся! Разберешься!!! Пиши, читай, знакомься, общайся!!!! И будет тебе счастье!!!!!

----------

Ольгия (18.04.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

> Примите, как родную!!!


Машуль, уже приняли! Оля, пиши, чем занимаешься, что интересует, чем помочь и куда направить?

----------

Маша Ручьева (18.04.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет!


И вам здравствовать,Ольга! :Aga: 



> Девочки, это моя подруга! Дружим с детских лет до сих пор! Примите, как родную!!!


ого))))
Лучшая рекомендация, Оль)
"Друзья моих друзей=МОИ друзья!" :Aga: 



> В восторге от форума!


спасибо за добрые слова.



> Оля, не бойся! Разберешься!!! Пиши, читай, знакомься, общайся!!!! И будет тебе счастье!!!!!


 :Aga: да, именно так и поступай-Маша плохого не посоветует)

----------

Маша Ручьева (18.04.2017)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Танюша, привет!!!! Кстати Оля будет проводить свадьбу моего сына в июле!!!! Нужно, чтобы она впитала нашу форумскую атмосферу и особенное отношение к проведению праздников, чему мы здесь все учимся!!!! Ты пошли её, куда нужно, как ты умеешь!!! Пожалуйста!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Оля будет проводить свадьбу моего сына в июле!!!!


 :Victory:  :Yahoo: 



> Нужно, чтобы она впитала нашу форумскую атмосферу и особенное отношение к проведению праздников, чему мы здесь все учимся!!!! *Ты пошли её*, куда нужно, как ты умеешь!!!


 :Grin: А не пошла бы ты, Оль)))) :Blush2: -раз свадьба)))
вот сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198 
и сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 

И вообще-пока мало дней на форуме и мало сообщений-читай все в темке "Под крылышком у Курочки...
И-если что-пиши в личку)Помогу сориентироваться,Оль :Ok:

----------

Маша Ручьева (18.04.2017), Ольга Соколова (18.04.2017)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Танечка!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Ольга Соколова

Спасибо девочки за гостеприимство!Рада буду общаться!

Танюша! Спасибо!!!

----------

Маша Ручьева (18.04.2017)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Оля, обязательно сходи туда, куда показала путь- дорожку Курочка! А ещё можешь если что обращаться к Ольгии и ко мне! Подскажем, направим, поддержим, было бы желание!!!

----------

Ольгия (19.04.2017)

----------


## Смурфета

Здравствуйте. На Ин-ку уже давно. Но как то сразу потерялась, растерялась, заблудилась ( все время попадая в местечко где собираются муз работники или организаторы праздников) Но я простой воспитатель поселкового детского сада. Зовут меня Елена. Д.с у нас маленький , всего 2 группы-  младшая где дети 2-4года, и старшая- 4-6 лет. 
Любезнейшая, мама Курочка- Танюша, уж помогите заблудившейся выйти к свету. Подскажите дорожку к воспитателям. Буду благодарна за помощь ВСЕМ.

----------


## Ольга Соколова

Спасибо Маша!

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите дорожку к воспитателям.


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=308 

*Смурфета*, но, я вижу, ты сама нашла этот путь)))Судя по сообщению в темке, уже поняла-



> здесь на форуме оч. Мало воспитателей. Давайте активненько общаться!


Так что-тебе и карты в руки))) :Aga:

----------


## Забазнова наталья

ТАК НИЧЕГО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ. НЕПОНЯТНО ЧТО СДЕЛАТЬ ЧТОБ ЧТО-ТО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Эээхххх!  Уважаемая Наталья, Вы пришли в наш дом! Перво наперво, поздороваться нужно! Потом рассказать немного о себе! А потом, если что не получается или не понятно, просто попросить помощи! Встретим, объясним, подскажем, направим!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Гумочка

> Эээхххх!


Ой! Машулька!!! Как давно я тебя не виделаааа!!! А тут, вдруг, зайдя на форум, бросился твой ник в глаза. Решила заглянуть, поздороваться с тобой!!! Привет-привет!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет, Леночка!!!! В личку написала тебе! :Ok:

----------

Гумочка (27.04.2017)

----------


## Elena Sorina

Татьяна,добрый вечер.
Я вчера в первый раз зашла к Вам на форум и мне очень понравилось тут. Но я к сожалению  не очень могу понять я с начало должна только общаться только здесь или я могу писать тоже в темах?
Мне хоттелось бы задержаться на долго.

----------


## Джина

> Мне хоттелось бы задержаться на долго.


Хорошее желание :Ok:  Добро пожаловать!




> не очень могу понять я с начало должна только общаться только здесь или я могу писать тоже в темах?


Во всех открытых и интересующих вас темах вы можете оставлять свои сообщения.

----------

Elena Sorina (11.05.2017)

----------


## Курица

*Elena Sorina*, Лена, Таня уже тебе ответила: пиши, где хочется и где пишется)))
Потому что после 30 дней на форуме и 30 сообщений тебе откроются ЕЩЁ РАЗДЕЛЫ форума, которые пока проходят для тебя на главной странице под грифом "Личный"!

Если будут конкретные вопросы-пиши, отвечу, направлю, помогу и т.п. :Aga:

----------

Elena Sorina (11.05.2017)

----------


## АсемТамада

Всем привет, сейчас постараюсь выполнить все условия!!!!! спасибо за прием!!!!! Сюда гугл привел, и админ группы "ТАМАДА"

----------


## awolf

Всем привет!
Очень рад, что нашел этот ресурс!
Довольно много полезного материала, причем, который можно сразу применять)))
Условия пребывания на ресурсе понятны :)

----------


## элла олейникова

Всем привет!!! Очень рада ,что наконец то нашла этот форум и зашла на него.Но действительно условия прибывания на этом форуме немного не понятны.Куда не зайдешь порой закрытый блок

----------


## Ольгия

> Всем привет!!! Очень рада ,что наконец то нашла этот форум и зашла на него.Но действительно условия прибывания на этом форуме немного не понятны.Куда не зайдешь порой закрытый блок


Дублирую пост 529, Таня Курочка ответила на подобный вопрос




> пиши, где хочется и где пишется)))
> Потому что после 30 дней на форуме и 30 сообщений тебе откроются ЕЩЁ РАЗДЕЛЫ форума, которые пока проходят для тебя на главной странице под грифом "Личный"!

----------


## LUDMILAKOSA

Привет всем вам, таланты! не перестаю удивляться вашему творческому потенциалу! Который день не могу оторваться... Зашла посмотреть к свадьбе что-нибудь новенькое про очаг и первенца... и затянуло, закружило...занесло...С одной темы на другую... Раньше просто читала, а сейчас почувствовала потребность пообщаться со всеми.  Не все естественно уже изучила, как аватар вставить разобралась, о себе куда надо написала, еще хочу подпись под сообщениями сделать... Татьяна, подскажите, пожалуйста, куда мне нажать? Направьте в нужное русло... :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> куда мне нажать? Направьте в нужное русло...


По-моему, у форумчанина со статусом НОВИЧОК(как у вас,Люда)_п.ч. мало сообщений, хоть и давно зарегистрированы-такой технической возможности пока нет.
Вот наберете 30 сообщений - тогда всё будет)
И многие разделы, которые сейчас для вас недоступны(они стоят под грифом:Личный), и возможность поставить автоподпись) :Aga:

----------

LUDMILAKOSA (26.07.2017), nezabudka-8s (26.07.2017)

----------


## LUDMILAKOSA

Спасибо, Татьяна. поняла. Буду стараться. А сообщений мало, потому что только начала общаться, зарегистрировалась давно, но долго не заходила, а сейчас снова возникла такая необходимость, хотела просто немного новенького к свадьбе глянуть и застряла надолго... Захотелось пообщаться с коллегами. теперь и оторваться не могу...

----------

Курица (26.07.2017)

----------


## Арбузик-карапузик

[QUOTE=Курица;5046824] :Blush2: Уважаемый _новичок_! 
Желаю здравствовать и  Вам в нашем Доме.

Добрый вечер всем!!! И вам, Курочка, особый привет! О вас так тепло отзываются на форуме, что ОЧЕНЬ захотелось к вам под крылышко. Меня тоже сосед когда-то называл Курочкой, но не за профдеятельность, а за общение с детьми. Я не тамада. Но очень хочется раскрасить жизнь яркими красками, поэтому провожу дома праздники иногда. Спасибо всем вам за ваш труд и желание поделиться с другими.

----------


## Курица

> И вам, Курочка, особый привет!


Доброй ночи,Леночка! :Aga: 



> Я не тамада. Но очень хочется раскрасить жизнь яркими красками, поэтому провожу дома праздники иногда.


Отличное, на мой взгляд,желание!!!
Очень люблю выражение: _Праздник нужно всегда носить с собой._ © Эрнест Хемингуэй



> ОЧЕНЬ захотелось к вам под крылышко.


Считайте, что уже там)))
Про домашние юбилеи приглашаю почитать тут https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=476

----------


## Karinohka

Добрый день! я новичок на форуме и вообще сфере творчества, люблю устраивать праздники для родных и знакомых, но думаю этого мало чтобы начать карьеру ведущей, поэтому хочу научиться от профессионалов правильно и грамотно организовывать праздник. Как вы думаете у меня получится?

----------

Курица (14.08.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день!


Добрый вечер.



> я новичок на форуме и вообще сфере творчества, люблю устраивать праздники для родных и знакомых, но думаю этого мало чтобы начать карьеру ведущей


Быть может, одного желания, действительно, мало. Но если Вы уже не раз проводили домашние праздники...да если у вас получалось...да плюс к тому есть большое желание...
То...
Поздравляю Вас, Вы оказались в нужное время в нужном месте!!! :Aga: 



> Как вы думаете у меня получится?


я думаю, что медведей учат ездить на велосипеде...а уж люди-то))) желающие чему-то научиться-научатся обязательно!

----------

Karinohka (18.08.2017)

----------


## Karinohka

Спасибо за поддержку, я очень рада, что попала в ваш инкубатор :Tender:

----------


## Valuxa_G

Здравствуйте! Вот я  и вернулась на сайт и сразу попалась на новые условия. Вполне согласна. Но я очень-очень редко пользуюсь сайтом, так для себя, иногда. И очень вам всем благодарна за все те маленькие теплые моменты, которые смогла повторить для своих близких под вашим чутким руководством! Еще раз СПАСИБО! Теперь буду заходить чаще.

----------


## pups160403

Здравствуйте! Вчера попала на ваш сайт при поиске материала для юбилея, и моему восторгу нет предела! Почему раньше я не разглядела его?!( Наверно в силу возраста). Я люблю устраивать весёлые домашние праздники!!! Мне очень это интересно, и все говорят, что получается не плохо. Поэтому мне захотелось развиваться дальше. И я думаю благодаря вам у меня всё получится!!!

----------


## Курица

*pups160403*, здравствуй,Катя!




> Вчера попала на ваш сайт при поиске материала для юбилея


именно тебя-то нам и не хватало)))




> Я люблю устраивать весёлые домашние праздники!!! Мне очень это интересно, и все говорят, что получается не плохо. Поэтому мне захотелось развиваться дальше.


конечно! Пока сидишь в декретном отпуске с ребенком-лови моменты))), когда можно нырнуть в наши темки)
Удачи!

----------


## pups160403

Спасибо! Буду проводить время с толком!

----------


## Ольга Яковченко

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста примите меня под своё крылышко.

----------


## Курица

*Ольга Яковченко*, 



> примите меня под своё крылышко.


считай, что ты уже там,Оль)
Рассказывай-что тебя привело к нам?
Где работаешь?
Какие праздники ведешь?

----------


## Tanuxatexas

Здравствуйте, я новичок на форуме, но уже зацепило...многое не понятно, но стараюсь разобраться...занимаюсь проведением праздников на чистом энтузиазме, а в последнее время чаще стали обращаться со стороны люди...вот призадумалась, где и что брать для разнообразия и подольше от скуки...Возьмите и меня под крылышко, буду очень рада!

----------


## Курица

> я новичок на форуме, но уже зацепило


значит, ты правильно зашла,тёзка)
И оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте!!!



> .занимаюсь проведением праздников на чистом энтузиазме, а в последнее время чаще стали обращаться со стороны люди...вот призадумалась, где и что брать для разнообразия и подольше от скуки...


С удовольствием беру тебя под крылышко,Тань, и готова помочь разобраться во всем!
 :Aga: 
Главное-напиши, ЧТО ИМЕННО именно сейчас тебя интересует?
Какой вид праздников?
детские?
Свадьбы?
Юбилеи?

----------


## Tanuxatexas

15 сентября 2017 проводила первый раз "День Лесного работника", гуляли 3 департамента енто 60 человек, мне первоначально сказали будет 30 с хвостиком, но хвостик оказался длиннее...все говорят, что понравилось, но я с осадком в душе, что что то не то сделала, что то не так сказала, и вообще боязнь микрофона перед таким количеством человек перебарывала прямо там на празднике, деваться то было не куда...ну да ладно, ошибки я свои приметила, все запомнила...теперь мне нужно подготовить юбилей женщине 55 лет ладно срок до декабря все успею, а не как 7 дней до дня лесников, но может что подскажете мне, как интереснее все придумать и провести, юбилярыня попросила конкурсы с переодеванием и все такое...заранее спасибо

----------


## Курица

> мне нужно подготовить юбилей женщине 55 лет ладно срок до декабря все успею, а не как 7 дней до дня лесников, но может что подскажете мне


конечно,Тань, подскажу, тем более что юбилеи-мой конек.
Сейчас отвечу в личку. :Aga:

----------


## Tanuxatexas

спасибки, очень жду

----------


## Курица

> очень жду


иди, лови письмецо с бандерольками))) :Aga:

----------


## SanMari

Всем доброй ночи! Очень долго ищу сценарий для проведения дня рождения, в этом деле я новичок, куда то сегодня случайно попала теперь не могу найти, где меня носило, а так понравился сценарий юбилея мужчине 50 лет, вот вам то точно меня не хватало...
Татьяна Курочка (Курица, как то у меня язык не поворачивается, я извиняюсь, может это фамилия) спасибо вам, я конечно не думаю, что у меня что то сложится с проведением в дальнейшем, но спасибо вам. Всем удачи!

----------

Курица (24.09.2017)

----------


## Sunnyolik

Всем привет! Меня зовут Ольга, я далеко не аниматор, а просто мама двух деток, которые в силу возраста, а может и других, неизвестных мне причин, всегда говорят: Мам, хочу день рождение в стиле ..., только чтоб ты все придумала и конкурсы вела))) Вот и сижу, ломаю голову, ищу идеи, задолго готовлюсь к дням рождениям. И ,если честно, мне это очень нравится))) Вот так и парада на ваш форум , ещё мало ориентируюсь, но думаю все дело времени!

----------


## Иннуша

Здравствуйте. Я тоже новичок! Я работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем. На вашем сайте недавно. Понемногу осваиваюсь. Подскажите, где искать ответы на свои сообщения?

----------


## Курица

> Я работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем.


Инна, Вы случайно заглянули в Беседку ВЕДУЩИХ праздничных мероприятий, а темы, интересные муз.руководителям детсада -тут
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143 

5 октября Вы были уже там, вот: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...49#post5410749 , пост 1018

----------


## Незабудка12

Доброго времени суток!!!! Давайте знакомиться!!!! Я начинающая ведущая, очень, ОЧЕНЬ!!!!! рада, что попала на Ваш форум. Как у вас здесь много всего интересного!!!!  :Yahoo: 
Ой, я же не представилась - меня зовут Кристина!!!!!

----------


## Елена Боева

Добрый день! Зарегистрировалась на форуме уже давно, но как-то отмалчивалась) Надоело сидеть в тени, давайте знакомиться :Smile3:  Меня зовут Елена, я из города Курска. В праздничной индустрии варюсь уже более 10 лет. Работу свою люблю, постоянно развиваюсь, нахожусь в поисках нового и интересного. Хочу быть полезной всем форумчанам  :Grin:

----------

Курица (23.10.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Зарегистрировалась на форуме уже давно, но как-то отмалчивалась)


 :Meeting: 



> Надоело сидеть в тени, давайте знакомиться


 :Yahoo:  :Ok: 



> Меня зовут Елена, я из города Курска.


азамечательно) Ты-из Курска, а я -Курица) Родня, понимаешь))) :Derisive: 



> В праздничной индустрии варюсь уже более 10 лет


Понимаю тебя хорошо - и я первую свою свадьбу провела в феврале 2000 года)



> Работу свою люблю, постоянно развиваюсь, нахожусь в поисках нового и интересного. Хочу быть полезной всем форумчанам


Лен, ну в чём же дело?)
Дерзай! :Meeting:

----------


## Kopitoshka

Всем привет. Меня зовут Светлана. Как уже писала, я не являюсь ни профессиональной ведущей, ни тамадой, а просто провожу юбилеи в своей семье и дни рождения моего сынишки, а теперь еще и дочурки. Детишек в нашей семье хватает и разница между ними небольшая, так что хочется, чтобы всем весело было) В 2018 году у нас прямо череда юбилеев, начиная с февраля, так что нужно уже начинать готовиться потихоньку)))

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет. Меня зовут Светлана.


и тебе привет,Светочка-конфеточка! :Aga: 



> я не являюсь ни профессиональной ведущей, ни тамадой, а просто провожу юбилеи в своей семье





> В 2018 году у нас прямо череда юбилеев, начиная с февраля, так что нужно уже начинать готовиться потихоньку)))


правильный подход!
Готовь сани летом! :Aga: 
Если будут вопросы-задавай!

----------


## Синкевич Марина

Здравствуйте все! У моего брата юбилей в субботу - 60 лет, подскажите чего-нибудь новенького, хочу порадовать родных! Или направьте на нужную страницу! Заранее багодарю!

----------


## Курица

> подскажите чего-нибудь новенького


*Синкевич Марина*, написала в личку)

----------


## Kopitoshka

> Готовь сани летом!


А по другому у меня и не получается))) С двумя малышами быстро не получится как следует подготовиться, вот и начинаю заранее чтоб уж наверняка)))



> Если будут вопросы-задавай!


Хорошо, спасибо!

----------


## Ольга Яковченко

Здравствуйте! Меня зовуит Ольга, я с Украины. На форуме недавно. Работаю в детском саду. Стараюсь не отставать от  жизни, хотя уже имею большой опыт в работе.

----------

Курица (01.12.2017)

----------


## ANYA_21_81

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Татьяна. Я из Казахстана. Тоже зарегистрировалась давно, в данном амплуа работаю 1.5 года. Все началось со свадьбы брата.... Понравилось.... И понеслось.... Хочу выразить благодарность всем форумчанам, которые помогают разнообразить наши программы...

----------

Курица (01.12.2017)

----------


## Анастезия

Всем привет! Я на форуме новичок! С правилами и законами пока не разобралась, но думаю все впереди))))))))))) Сначала решила заглянуть сюда и не ошиблась! Спасибо за ваши советы!!! Занимаюсь проведением мероприятий давно, но всегда хочется расти! Желаю всем удачи , творческих идей и вдохновения! :Victory:

----------

Курица (01.12.2017)

----------


## Анастезия

Пожалуйста поясните мне о волшебных 30 сообщениях??????????? Куда и где их строчить? В любой теме, чтобы 30 набралось? Как-то слабо понимаю в чем суть? А если пока нечего писать? Ну например советы давать или еще что-то...... Еще форум для меня ,как темный лес, не знаешь на какую тропиночку ступить......Да и висеть в интернете не всегда время есть, а месяц проходит быстро)))))))))))))))) Научите неразумную стать полноценным пользователем сайта! И почему-то фото на аватаре не видно..... :Unknw:

----------


## Незабудка74

Здравствуйте! :flower:  Пробежалась по форуму и так мне захотелось у вас остаться) Очень много нового, интересного, полезного и Прям все по домашнему, так душевно и очень , очень гостеприимно. Надеюсь дружба наша будет долгой и плодотворной! :Blush2: 
Немного о себе ...
Я всего 2 года являюсь организатором детского тимбилдинга для ребят от 6 до 12 лет. Сама пытаюсь ваять сценарии( ну как сама..что-то где-то переделкино, допискино, перепискино))) и творить веселье для любимых ребят. Интернет слаб на помощь в данной сфере. :Tu: .Но я Тешу себя надеждой, :Yes4:  что вы поможете мне развиться и окрепнуть в этой сфере.

----------


## Нина Морозова

Спасибо, Татьяна. Очень нужная соломка. Чувствую себя ребенком, который заблудился. Даже не сообразила еще как аватарку добавить, помню, что читала здесь где-то, а найти уже не могу. Буем стараться.

----------


## Курица

> Даже не сообразила еще как аватарку добавить, помню, что читала здесь где-то, а найти уже не могу. Буем стараться.


вижу-уже нашла)
Терпение и труд-всё перетрут!

Спрашивай, если что, не стесняйся! :Aga:

----------


## оксана2009

Здравствуйте всем!Меня зовут Оксана.Работаю ведущей ,всех возможных праздников,уже очень давно...но вот на форумы,как то не случалось попасть.То зарегистрируюсь ...пароль забуду...то время нет...то сам себе режиссер...Ну вот видимо пришло то самое время и я здесь...Давайте знакомиться!!!Я новичок у вас..,но думаю могу быть полезной...С удовольствием отвечу всем!!!!

----------


## НАТАЛИ - Я

Всем доброго времени суток! Уважаемая Курочка, возьмите, пожалуйста меня под Ваше крылышко в замечательный форумский курятничек. Хорошо здесь у вас!!! 

Вот немного разберусь, глядишь, и я на что сгожусь!!!

----------


## Курица

*НАТАЛИ - Я*, 
*оксана2009*, 
располагайтесь, спрашивайте,
буду Вашим проводником на первое время)

----------

НАТАЛИ - Я (13.01.2018)

----------


## ГузельГаллямова

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Гузель. Я пока совсем не ориентируюсь, но делаю все по-порядку, на сегодня дошла до курятничка для начинающих)))

----------

Курица (29.01.2018)

----------


## Курица

> делаю все по-порядку, на сегодня дошла до курятничка для начинающих)))


*ГузельГаллямова*, Вас приветствует работница курятника, Курица) :Blush2:  :Taunt: 
Будут вопросы-задавайте)

----------


## Сиргеенко

Всем привет! Меня зовут Татьяна, я из Белоруссии живу в городе Витебске. Работаю музыкальным руководителем много лет.

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Татьяна


Меня -тоже. Привет!
А праздниками ты занимаешься,тёзка? Наверняка, п.ч. ты пишешь сейчас в разделе Ведущих.

----------


## Elena Moderatorin

Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Елена. На вашем форуме я новичок, только зарегистрировалась, но уже обратила внимание на ваше гостеприимство. Я еще тут никого не знаю, поэтому скажу пока большое спасибо Татьяне Курочке (так и хочется сказать - маме-квочке :Smile3: ), которая берет под свое крылышко новичков и с большим терпением отвечает часто на одни и те же вопросы. На самом деле, хоть я и техника не совсем совместимы вместе, но надеюсь, что смогу быстро разобраться, что тут, где и как, чтоб не беспокоить глупыми вопросами. Коротко о себе: ужастно не люблю писать, но зато очень люблю поболтать (еще со школы). Сперва думала почитать, как новичку помолчать, чтоб не писать ;-) но, прочитав про месяц и 30 смс, поняла, что хочется побольше интересного, а оно за закрытыми дверями... а время-то летит... и не всегда это самое время есть даже на форум заглянуть... вообщем, не знаю, что писать, но очень хочется влиться в ваш  :Ok: творческий коллектив.

----------

БелаяСнежка (31.01.2018)

----------


## БелаяСнежка

Доброе Утро. Я тоже блуждала и  попала в курятник. :Grin:  Прочитала сообщение Елены и поняла, что тут замечательная справочная тема. Буду изучать.
А как ее можно сохранить, чтобы не потерять? Где она находится? в каком разделе?

----------


## Курица

> и попала в курятник


 :Blush2: я бы попросила)))ИН-КУ батор))) курятником не называть))) 
 :Grin: Просто форум Ин-КУ, а я тут Курица)))отсюда такие ассоциации, я же понимаю)




> замечательная справочная тема.


 :Meeting: возможно




> как ее можно сохранить, чтобы не потерять?


*БелаяСнежка*, если Вы тут написали-она у Вас в подписках автоматом отразится.




> Где она находится? в каком разделе?


в разделе ведущих.
Вот весь путь:

    Главная
    Форум
    Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника
    ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки
    Дорогой новичок! Только тебя нам и не хватало!!! (часть 4)

----------

nezabudka-8s (01.02.2018), БелаяСнежка (03.02.2018)

----------


## Dasha87

Была на скольких форумах, в первые вижу, чтобы так заботились о новичках!!!! Спасибо, приятно!!! :Smile3:

----------

nezabudka-8s (01.02.2018), Курица (01.02.2018)

----------


## БелаяСнежка

*Курица*, 

Извините, не хотела обидеть. Прочитала вот это




> ГузельГаллямова, Вас приветствует работница курятника, Курица)
> Будут вопросы-задавайте)


Вот так и написала. Теперь буду знать, что здесь ИН-КУ батор :Yes4:

----------


## Анастасия Весёлый Праздни

Добрый день, подскажите как добавить фото на аватарку, пытаюсь с телефона? Заранее спасибо

----------


## Ира Карлаш

> Дорогие новички!
> 
>  Я очень хочу, чтобы вы задержались  у нас надолго! Поэтому позволю себе дать  несколько советов.
> 
> Пока вы ищете сайт, который удовлетворит ваши ожидания по многим параметрам, вам кажется, что самое главное - найти его. И вот вы у нас! И вам показалось, что *in-ku* - именно ТО, что вы так давно искали!!! Однако этого мало. Важно еще и суметь удержаться на форуме. 
> 
> Недаром придуман испытательный срок  *(месяц и 30 сообщений)*- время, когда обе стороны пристально присматриваются друг к другу - сработаемся или нет? Будет ли нам комфортно  жить «на общей кухне»? Поэтому в первые дни нахождения в темках  особенно важно соблюдать, скажем так,* «кодекс поведения новичка».* 
> 
> Возможно, вам  придется поступиться некоторыми привычками и желаниями, но результат (обретение  такого Интернетного Дома, где  живут люди «одной крови» с тобой,  которые тебя понимают, помогают, говорят с тобой на одном языке, а впоследствии  - обретение  друзей не только виртуальных, но и реальных, и это я говорю с полной уверенностью -только что приехала с очередной Тамадеи!!!) - того стоит.
> ...


Спасибо, Татьяна, за подробную инструкцию в виде "соломки для новичков"! На форуме уже больше недели, а эти рекомендации прочла только что. И была приятно удивлена, оказывается, я всё делаю правильно. Мне у вас нравится.

----------

БелаяСнежка (12.02.2018), Лилия60 (20.11.2018), Успешная (12.05.2018)

----------


## Курица

> На форуме уже больше недели, а эти рекомендации прочла только что. И была приятно удивлена, оказывается, я всё делаю правильно. Мне у вас нравится.


Ирина, а мне нравится, что тебе у нас нравится)))
Задавай вопросы, если они есть.
можно даже  - в личку) :Aga: 

Ну, и поставь своё фото на аватар. :Derisive: Хочу увидеть твои глаза)Так общаться проще.

----------

Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Ну-и-Ну

Хочется поблагодарить всех, кто сообща создаёт коллекцию советов-ответов на все случаи праздничной жизни. Когда собираешься радостно наступить на грабли, иногда так не хватает возможности оглянуться вокруг себя и понять на чужом опыте, как правильно на них наступать))) Недавно мы начали работать с детьми, но есть уже кое-какие идеи, которыми хотелось бы поделиться. Вот первая. Когда встал вопрос о вечеринке фей, нам захотелось крылышки прямо такие фейные-префейные. Мы попросили наших мужчин сделать нам каркас из проволоки, обмотали проволоку скотчем, и самое волшебное покрытие, которое смогли придумать - это оказалась банальная плёнка для оклейки фар автомобилей. Она бывает такого бирюзового цвета с зелёным оттенком и перламутровым покрытием. Вырезали по шаблону и строительным феном прикрепили к каркасу, при прогревании она достаточно легко тянется, загибается, принимает нужную форму и в ней остаётся, причём все прожилки, которые образуются, оживляют крылья, не выглядят дефектом, а именно эффектом. На просвет дают нежный и красивый цвет. Дети были в совершенном восторге. Не знаю, смогу ли я прикрепить фото, можно ли это делать новым людям на форуме, но если смогу - то вы сами убедитесь, а если нет - просто поверьте, это того стоит. Кстати, на аватарке я именно в этих крыльях.

----------

Варшава (27.02.2018), Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## shcherbina_nataliart

Всем здравствуйте.  Я тут новичок. И новичок в новом для меня деле: праздники для детей. Реализовать хочу уже как лет пять...а вот взялась за это всерьез только сейчас! И ни сколько не жалею, хоть и конкурентов в нашем маленьком городке куча.))) Вместе с вами и вашими советами, я просто уверена, что все будет хорошо!!!  И кстати я почему то не могу выставить информацию о себе...

----------

Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Не знаю, смогу ли я прикрепить фото, можно ли это делать новым людям на форуме


Кристина, конечно же, новичкам можно прикреплять фото. Даже нужно! :Aga:  Чтобы быстрей познакомиться с форумчанами и набрать необходимое количество полезных сообщений. Тогда Вам многое откроется на форуме.

*Загружайте фото через доступные и удобные вам хостинги.* 
Например:
http://vfl.ru/https://hostingkartinok.com/https://ru.imgbb.com/http://imagestun.com/hosting/https://file-up.net/http://savephoto.ru/http://radikal.ru/http://uploads.ru/http://www.fotolink.su/
*Или пользуйтесь форумской функцией - Вложение:*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142105




> если смогу - то вы сами убедитесь, а если нет - просто поверьте, это того стоит. Кстати, на аватарке я именно в этих крыльях.


Кристина, фотографии своих замечательных крыльев вместе с объяснением, как вы их делали, можете выставить в этих разделах (на выбор):
Реквизит ведущегоОч. умелые ручкиЖдём!))





> почему то не могу выставить информацию о себе...


Наталья, добро пожаловать на форум! Вы имеете ввиду информацию в своём профиле? Она есть, всё в порядке!
https://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=385117

Также можно рассказать о себе в теме: О нас!

----------

Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## shcherbina_nataliart

> Наталья, добро пожаловать на форум! Вы имеете ввиду информацию в своём профиле? Она есть, всё в порядке!


Спасибо большое. А я думала не смогла информациию о себе выложить.  Это очень хорошо.)))

----------

Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Аврора Дан

Мне нравится, что у вас здесь все по простому. Я, правда, ещё не очень понимаю что здесь и как. Но думаю, что в скором времени разберусь. Очень приятно, что вы такие гостеприимные. Надеюсь на вашу помощь!

----------

Alla32 (11.12.2018), Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Олига

Здравствуйте меня зовут Олига ударение на О я новичок. Занималась раньше "режиссурой" , написанием сценариев и проведением общественных праздников реже частных. В настоящий момент решила отойти от общественных и заняться только частными мероприятиями. Я взяла заказ свадьбы и мне коллега показала мастер класс Марины Морозовой я очень заинтересовалась вебинарами от Мастера. И хочу чтобы меня записали в группу на вебинар если таковой планируется))))) Танечка мама Курочка спасибо тебе за крыло и жду ответа . И ещё я на форуме чайник возможно и не смогу сразу найти ответ если ответите.

----------

Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я взяла заказ свадьбы и мне коллега показала мастер класс Марины Морозовой я очень заинтересовалась вебинарами от Мастера. И хочу чтобы меня записали в группу на вебинар если таковой планируется)))))


Добро пожаловать на форум, Олига! У Марины Морозовой есть своя Академия, обратитесь туда:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=526

Или непосредственно к Марине в личку:
https://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=19006

----------

Alla32 (11.12.2018), Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Ленушка-веселушка

Здравствуйте! Очень очень  рада быть пока новичком  на самом крутом форуме!!!!!!  Заранее благодарю за гостеприимство)))))

----------

Alla32 (11.12.2018), Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Марья2509

Здравствуйте всем! Я новичок не только у вас на форуме, но и вообще на данном поприще! :Blush2: Очень хочу научиться, надеюсь найду помощь на вашем форуме! Я из Хабаровска! совсем скоро предстоит провести юбилей 50 лет! Пытаюсь что-то найти, вникнуть, но пока только каша и отдельные фрагменты (конкурсы, сценка). Как это все сложить вместе в сценарий-не представляю! :No2:

----------

Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Marina15

Здравствуйте! На форуме всего несколько дней, но уже влюбленна в него, восхищенна талантом и профессионализмом ведущих, их идеями и всеми наработками! 
У меня сейчас то состояние, когда читаешь интересную книгу "в запой", только это еще круче! Уже десятки закладок, чтобы ничего не пропустить и не  потерять. За эти дни прочла тему о годовасиях, даже успела пообщаться с форумчанами в ЛС. К моему удивлению ведущие-эксперты отвечали на смс быстро, доходчиво. Вообщем все супер!!! Атмосфера очень дружеская, теплая и ...... я очень рада что зашла сюда и теперь останусь с вашего позволения на совсем.

----------

Alla32 (11.12.2018), Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Ksyusha.86

Здравствуйте!!!!Я тоже новичок, не только на сайте, но и в  сфере организации праздника!!!!Раньше проводила только для своих, а тут заказ поступил, провела и поняла, что это моя атмосфера!!!!А тут и удача, на форум попала, который пропитан частичкой души, от которой тепло и уютно, чувство, как будто укутали пледом и дали в руки тепленький чаек!!!!!Поэтому, прошу разрешение остаться в Вашем доме, обещаю быть культурным гостем, прилежной ученицей и ненаглеющей   попрошайкой, а также полезной труженицей!!!

----------

Alla32 (11.12.2018), Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Я Ирина

Доброго дня, дорогие Профессионалы Праздников!!! Спасибо за уютный дом, за гостеприимство! Я из начинающих. Так сложилось, что на общественных началах организовывала свадьбы родственникам. Сейчас осталась без работы и подумала, что надо развиваться в праздниках! Спасибо, что принимаете в свое сообщество!

----------

Alla32 (11.12.2018), Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Гваделупа

> Спасибо, Татьяна, за подробную инструкцию в виде "соломки для новичков"! На форуме уже больше недели, а эти рекомендации прочла только что. И была приятно удивлена, оказывается, я всё делаю правильно. Мне у вас нравится.


Здравствуйте, тетя Курица и все, все, все! На форуме всего пару дней. Пока больше напоминаю себе слепого котенка. ПОМОГИТЕ!!!:no2::

----------

Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Лара Петровна

Здравствуйте!!! Всех приветствую! Как обычно у меня бывает, сначала ищу лихорадочно, что мне нужно (по разным сайтам, в том числе и у вас), а уж потом... когда сайт таких халявщиков ограничивает, начинаю разбираться и читать правила форума и понимать, почему многие материалы недоступны...))) Конечно же, есть чем поделиться: и фонограммами, и сценариями, и видео, но из-за ограниченности в знаниях пользования ПК, это как-то нереально, спасибо всем за щедрость в раздаче своих талантов. Хотелось бы, конечно, быть не просто потребителем, но получится ли, не знаю...))) Всем удачи и творческих успехов!

----------

Alla32 (11.12.2018), ГАЛИНА ТИХОМИРОВА (12.10.2020), Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Лара Петровна

Усё нашла, оказывается, администрация сайта позаботилась о таких престарелых "чайниках", которые в школе "информатиков" не проходили, и разместили пошаговый рецепт о том, как загружать аудио и видео материалы... Гранд мерси... Бум пробовать...)))

----------

Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## irulia

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, куда и к кому обратиться за помощью: мне бы записать музыку по ноткам к танцу собачек для малышей. Может я не правильно просьбу формулирую, но в одном разделе форума предлагали прислать ноты и напишут музыку по ним. Потеряла, к сожалению, где это я была(

----------

Lee1974 (05.12.2018), Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Город детства

Всем здравствуйте.   Я и раньше бывала тут и знала, сайт-находка. А сейчас работаю в детском развлекательном центре и без мощной поддержки сложно. только учусь, но всегда болела такой работой, с детьми, в индустрии  развлечений. А еще  я фотограф.

Добавлю немного ещё : снимая разные мероприятия, очень много видела работы тамады-ведущих, аниматоров. Так сказать трезвым, объективным глазом, со стороны. Сейчас в работе с детьми мне это очень помогает. ПРОВОЖУ КВЕСТЫ, МИНИ-ДИСКО, НЕБОЛЬШИЕ мастер классы. Буду рада помочь чем смогу.

----------

Гваделупа (25.11.2018), Лилия60 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Людмила1505

Добрый день всем) Спасибо! Так приятно встретили! Учусь... Совершенствуюсь....Нечасто "тамадую"... Больше работаю на детских праздниках) И вот тут разрешите вопрос и просьбу о помощи. Коллега попросила повести ДР - юбилей 55! С учетом Дня Конституции!!! (родилась она 12 декабря)... и...не могу сдвинуться(( Думала, по основным статьям закона пройтись....можете поможете? подскажете? Основные моменты поздравления? или затеи? Очень жду помощи

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, куда и к кому обратиться за помощью: мне бы записать музыку по ноткам к танцу собачек для малышей. Может я не правильно просьбу формулирую, но в одном разделе форума предлагали прислать ноты и напишут музыку по ним. Потеряла, к сожалению, где это я была(


Здравствуйте, Ирина! Я попытаюсь Вам помочь :Yes4: 
На форуме можно обратиться в Творческие музыкальные мастерские:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=343
В тему Предложение услуг аранжировщика:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45
В раздел Срочная помощь ведущему:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=341
Желаю удачи в поисках! :Victory:

----------

PAN (29.11.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

> Коллега попросила провести ДР - юбилей 55! С учетом Дня Конституции!!! (родилась она 12 декабря)


В начале торжества обозначьте эту дату – 12 декабря - как День принятия Конституции.
Конституция – это законы. Что гражданин обязан делать и на что имеет право.
Вот каждую свою репризу и начинайте с этих слов. Например, гости на сегодняшнем юбилее обязаны веселиться, шутить, хвалить и поздравлять именинницу.
Каждый имеет право на благоприятную среду. А также четверг, пятницу, ну и, конечно же, субботу и воскресенье. Шутка.
Юбилярыня имеет право попросить гостей наполнить свои бокалы. 
Юбилярыня имеет право станцевать первый танец с ……
Каждому гарантируется свобода мысли и слова.
Для первого тоста-поздравления от гостей я бы пригласила мужа, а второй предоставить женщине, сказав при этом, что:  Мужчины и женщины имеют равные права и свободы. 
Каждый имеет право на охрану здоровья и медицинскую помощь. И далее сценка «Консилиум врачей», если она для вас уместна.
Ну и в таком ключе.
Все эти права и обязанности можно красиво оформить и распечатать. Этим убьёте двух зайцев: для ведущей будет план проведения мероприятия, а для именинницы – шуточная Конституция, на которой она даст клятву. 
Клятва юбиляра на шуточной Конституции: Обязуюсь подавать пример безудержного веселья и хорошего настроения! Клянусь не оставить без внимания каждого моего дорогого гостя и т.п.
В самом конце вечера: Юбилярыня имеет право поблагодарить всех присутствовавших на этом празднике гостей.
= = = = 
В связи с датой 55 лет, есть ещё одно право – Право на трудовую пенсию – но здесь надо уточнить с заказчицей, будет ли уместно об этом говорить. Сценок и поздравлений на эту тему в интернете много.
= = = = = = = = 

ШУТОЧНАЯ ВИКТОРИНА

- Вспомните сказку В. Гаршина «Лягушка-путешественница». Каким правом воспользовалась лягушка, отправившись в путешествие? (право на свободу передвижений)
- Какое право крысы Шушеры из сказки А. Толстого «Золотой ключик» нарушил Папа Карло, запустив в неё башмаком? (право на личную неприкосновенность)
- В сказке Шарля Перро «Золушка» мачеха нарушила право Золушки, не пуская её на бал. Какое это право? (право на отдых)
- А. Пушкин написал гениальную «Сказку о попе и работнике его Балде». Каким правом воспользовался Балда, нанявшись на работу к попу? (право на труд)
- Как вы помните, в сказке С. Михалкова «3 поросёнка» каждый из них построил себе избушку. Каким правом они воспользовались? (Каждый имеет право на жилище)
- Все в детстве читали сказку «Волк и семеро козлят». Какое право нарушил волк, ворвавшись в дом Козы? (неприкосновенность жилища)
- О каком праве мы можем говорить, прочитав сказку К. Чуковского «Муха-цокотуха»? (право на личную неприкосновенность, свободу и защиту от врагов)

= = = = = = = =
Дальнейшее обсуждение темы здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=143001

----------

Lee1974 (05.12.2018), Николай Бугаков (29.11.2018)

----------


## Людмила1505

Ольгия! Спасибо огромное!!! За волшебный творческий пинок!)) От души спасибо! :Yahoo:

----------


## Alehina123

Всем доброго времени суток!
А подскажите, пожалуйста, "чайнику": существует ли на форуме функция "Закладки"? Ну, чтобы заходя со своего аккаунта, я могла бы быстро находить и просматривать важные и нужные для меня темы. Спасибо.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> существует ли на форуме функция "Закладки"? Ну, чтобы заходя со своего аккаунта, я могла бы быстро находить и просматривать важные и нужные для меня темы.


У нас на форуме нет закладок. Их можно сделать только в своём браузере - закрепить вкладку в адресной строке. Такой способ применим для тем, которые посещаются ежедневно (напр., Беседка, Срочная помощь...).

Зато у нас есть *Подписки*! 
Если трудно находить нужные темы через главную страницу форума, то на них можно просто подписаться, а затем заходить в свои подписки, чтобы найти. Как это сделать - написано в Справке:
https://forum.in-ku.com/faq.php?faq=..._subscriptions

Список тем, на которые вы подписаны, находится у каждого в своём кабинете:
https://forum.in-ku.com/subscription.php?folderid=0

Там же можно изменить способ уведомления.

----------

Alehina123 (09.12.2018), Николай Бугаков (08.12.2018)

----------


## Alla32

Здравствуйте,уважаемые коллеги. Рада приветствовать всех здесь и долгожителей и новичков,как я. Так получилось, что "старый" я новичок. Да ещё и с " чёрным поясом " по компьютерной безграмотности. Опыт работы проведения массовых мероприятий -очень большой. С 6 лет на сцене .как вокалист.Мероприятия начала проводить в школе. В 17 лет провела свадьбу своей подруге..это было 1 апреля  1989 год- прошлый век.....вообщем пошутила на славу...  и понеслось. Никогда не проводила раньше детские праздники. Хотя ,работая руководителем профцентра ,а потом и директором жд-музея проводила экскурсии и мероприятия ,как говорится, со слоями населения от "горшка и до пенсии".  Жизнь -сложная штука .Никогда..не говори "никогда".   Волею судьбы, я сейчас уехала из шумного города в тихий посёлок под названием Мирный. завела хозяйство. Но ..и здесь не оставила свою деятельность ведущей мероприятий. Город и село ....огромная разница во всём ..и не только в оплате твоей работы. Здесь  не избалованы работой аниматоров.как в городе, а  оплатить приезд их из города в село ...вряд ли по карману сельскому жителю. Работы нет вообще. Вахты...и хозяйство.которое не всем приносит прибыль ...так..выжить... Вот и стали поступать мне заявки на детские мероприятия. Есть наработки праздников. есть и свои идеи ..и идеи коллег. которые получала на мастер-классах .Была 4 года(5?) назад участницей Тамадеи в Питере. в прошлом году на мастер-классе Лены Иванищевой Воскресенской в Москве. ,Тахтабаева. у нас ,в Брянске. Надеюсь, что не внесу беспорядка в жизнь сайта ,а наоборот, буду полезной. Спасибо огромное за радушный приём. Правда .была приятно удивлена.что моё появление было замечено. Были даны такие добрые подсказки и пожелания. Пришла,правда,я в самый разгар гонки предновогодней. Есть материал авторский,который бы был в тему Нового года. Подскажите,пожалуйста. как правильно разместить. Повторю ..что такой безграмотной ведущей в плане умения пользоваться современными достижениями всемирной паутины..вряд ли найти. Не умею ..ни в Облако выложить...не говоря об остальном. Есть страница в ОК ( там я под девичьей фамилией Алла Гурова - ведущая праздников)  в ВК ((Алла Артамонова (Гурова) ведущая массовых мероприятий...но в ВК информации меньше )). с уважением и благодарностью ко всем . Алла.

----------


## Alla32

*Курица*, 
Танечка,доброго времени. Простите, что тороплю события. Я совсем недавно на сайте. но хотела поделиться танцевальным батлом, который студийно прописывали командой. и который прошёл проверку. Проходит всегда  весело. и Актуально сейчас. Он ,как раз вписывается в блок Деда Мороза. В круг приглашаются все желающие. Хороводом идут все за руки под рассказ-речитатив ДМ о том , в какой стране он был, что выпивал ..и под какую мелодию танцевал. и в тот момент .когда начинает играть мелодия , ДМ и Снегурочка показывают    движения ..и все танцуют национальные танцы(лезгинка,барыня,7-40 ..и тд. Беда моя в том ,что я полный "чайник" могу только на электронную почту сбрасывать .на Облако не умею размещать . и как здесь разместить..не знаю.  Буду признательна ,если вы мне подскажете, как сделать это здесь. в нужном разделе. с уважением, Алла.  Пользуясь случаем, хочу выразить лично слова благодарности за тёплый приём и заботу о нас.

----------

dekuz (12.12.2019)

----------


## Alla32

> Усё нашла, оказывается, администрация сайта позаботилась о таких престарелых "чайниках", которые в школе "информатиков" не проходили, и разместили пошаговый рецепт о том, как загружать аудио и видео материалы... Гранд мерси... Бум пробовать...)))


Лара...доброго времени, в вашем полку прибыло. я буду так же вам признательна..за Ликбез ..который вы прошли ..и прошу помощи о том ...что бы "УСЁ" найти. Понимаю загруженность всех сайтовчан перед НГ ...поэтому "стучу" во все двери. Так же не хочу быть халявщицей.  Могу поделиться материалами ,хочу поделиться ...надо делиться, обязательно ..но вот как...беда...от скудоумия ....не знания  ПК и отсутствия  мастерства ориентации во "всемирной паутине". С уважением ,Алла. с наступающим НГ!!!!

----------


## Alehina123

Ну помогите мне, пожалуйста! Который день ищу на сайте раздел, тему, где бы выкладывались комплекты детских и подростковых песен, особенно новинок. Работаю по совместительству в сельском ДК, веду детский эстрадный ансамбль. У меня девчонки 12 - 16 лет. Нашла только одну тему "Песни для вокальных ансамблей", но она "полумертвая". Ткните меня, пожалуйста, носом. Спасибо!

----------


## Галак76

Здравствуйте, всем! Пробежала несколько тем от начала по Вашим маршрутным направлениям - немного в голове становится яснее, что и как. Если Вы не против, я хотела бы здесь остаться.

----------

